# STT Telekom  - [Melden]



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

also ich wurde von diesem DIALER auch erwischt. Wir haben eine Rufnummersperre von 0190 etc an unserem Anschluss.

Der Dialer hat 0800/1011789 gewählt. Von Software oder einem Vertrag habe ich nichts gesehen. Der Dialer hat sich also ohne meine Zustimmung installiert. Ich habe auch eine Rechnung über 87,90 EUR erhalten.

Wie sollte ich jetzt vorgehen ? Werde auf jeden Fall ein Schreiben verschicken und die Forderung ablehnen. Ausserdem werde ich dies mit einigen Paragraphen und Urteilen belegen.

Vielleicht könnten wir uns auch zusammentuen und gemeinsam gegen diese Firma vorgehen ? Bitte meldet euch hier doch, dann können wir in Kontakt treten !!!

Meine Erkenntnisse bis heute, Kundendienst von STT ist eine 0900 Nummer. Diese Nummer ist auf "mowag GmbH, Aspachstr. 2, 88400 Biberach" registiert. Morgen versuche ich mal herauszubekommen, wem diese Firma gehört und wer dahinter steht. 
Wer hat noch die Dialersoftware auf dem Rechner ? Dann sollten wir uns mal die genaue Rechtslage anschauen. (Interessant sind in diesem Zusammenhang: StGB 263, 291, 303 und TKV etc...).


Wer hat schon Maßnahmen ergriffen oder kann mir Ratschläge geben ?


----------



## Raimund (13 Oktober 2003)

*movag*

Wenn man googelt erhält man das:

h**p://w**.adultf***.net/movag.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (13 Oktober 2003)

```
Die Seite wird gerade überarbeitet.
Bitte versuchen Sie es in einigen Tagen noch einmal...
```


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Oktober 2003)

@DiT:

Lässt sich der Inhalt der Rechnung hier irgendwie unterbringen? Zitat, Scan etc. Gerne auch als PN an mich. 

Da bin ich doch recht neugierig, wie diese Rechnung aqussieht und worauf die angeblich abzurechnende Leistung gestützt wird.


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2003)

Ich vermute mal, daß diese "Rechnung" so ähnlich  wie diese ( aus den Parallelthread) aussieht: 
http://people.freenet.de/Joipoi/0800Dailer.JPG
tf


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Oktober 2003)

Ohne dass ich dazu aufrufen möchte:



			
				Rechnung schrieb:
			
		

> Aktivieren Sie das Freischaltprogramm durch Doppelklick auf den Schalter "LivePlayer", welcher sich auf dem Desktop befindet."



Was passiert? (Bitte nur bereits Geschädigte aus der Erinnerung antworten ...)

Ansonsten - so viel vorab - ist auch hier das "Fernabsatzgesetz" (§§ 312b ff. BGB) wohl nicht nutzbar, da die Dienstleistung bereits begonnen wurde, wenn der Widerspruchswillige Widerspruch erheben könnte. Und derselbe hat die Dienstleistung ja "begonnen".


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2003)

Bei meinen Tests ist es mir nicht gelungen den Dialer zur Einwahl zu bewegen. Es könnte sein,
daß aus anderen Gründen der Dialer nur bei ISDN (ich habe ein altes Analogmodem als Testobjekt
und sonst nur DSL als I-Net Zugang) "anspricht" . Daher die Frage an die  Betroffenen:

Hast du  ISDN Anschluß mit Rufnummernübertragung eingeschaltet, d.h beim Telefonieren
sehen andere ISDN-Teilnehmer die Nummer? 
und  stehst du im Telefonbuch mit voller Adresse? 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

@Katzenhai
Die Rechnung, die hier eingetroffen ist sieht genaus so. Gleicher Inhalt, gleicher Betrag. 


Die Rufnummerübermittlung ist bei dem ISDN-Anschluss nur für 1 Telefonnummer freigeschaltet. Diese Rufnummer steht auch auf der Rechnung. Aber zu beachten, der Anschlussinhaber an den die Rechnung geht kann nicht der Vertragspartner sein ! Das wäre nachweisbar vor Gericht !
Der Anschlussinhaber steht mit voller Adresse im Telefonbuch.


[Wenn sich mehr betroffene Leute melden würden, könnten wir uns auch direkt austauschen. Für mich sieht das ganz klar nach Betrug aus und wenn man sich bei der Polizei meldet und auf andere Anzeigen beziehen kann, wäre das hilfreich!] 

 Email: [email protected]

_ E-Mail Adresse gelöscht  siehe *Nutzungsregeln*  , sorry wir können keine  Ausnahmen machen, 
melde dich an und du kannst mit anderen Forenmitgliedern völlig anonym  per PN korrespondieren tf/moderator_


----------



## DiT (14 Oktober 2003)

Ok, habe ich verstanden. Bin jetzt angemeldet !

Meine weiteren Forschungen:
Der "Kundendienst" von STT Telekom lautet ja auf 0900/1100782. Hat dort schon jemand angerufen ? 

Die Telefonnr. ist registriert auf:
mowap GmbH
Aspachstrasse 2
88400 Biberach
Tel.: 07351-1988-0

Diese Firma existiert seit dem 28.02.2000 und Geschäftsführer ist: Herr ...... Geschäftsgegenstand ist Vermittlung von Dienstleistungen, Callcenter/Telemarketing etc...

Weiss jemand, wie diese Firmen in Verbindung stehen ?
Hat sich schon jemand mit der RegTP in Verbindung gesetzt ?

_Sorry tut mir leid , aber die Veröffentlichung persönlicher Daten ist ebenfalls nicht gestattet.
Dies dient vor allem dem Schutz des Forums vor rechtlichen Problemen tf/moderator 
PS: nicht sauer sein , aber das muß sein , die Problematik ist so heikel , daß wir im Forum
 äußerste Vorsicht walten lassen müssen _


----------



## AmiRage (14 Oktober 2003)

Die haben auch eine entsprechende Homepage (www.m*wap.de) mit entsprechender Kontakt-eMail-Adresse.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Oktober 2003)

DiT schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, habe ich verstanden. Bin jetzt angemeldet !
> 
> Meine weiteren Forschungen:
> Der "Kundendienst" von STT Telekom lautet ja auf 0900/1100782. Hat dort schon jemand angerufen ?
> ...



Und wenn Du ein wenig genauer schaust, ist die Briefkastenfirma auf der Rechnung um die Ecke von der Firma mit dem sogenannten Callcenter. Die 0900-Nummer erscheint einmal ohne Preisangabe auf der Rechnung und ein weiteres Mal wieder ohne Preisangabe im Fenster des Dialers. Interessant finde ich, dass ein Callcenter nur von 15 - 18 Uhr angerufen werden möchte.
Wenn Du angerufen hast: Berichte uns bitte, was auf der nächsten Telefonrechnung steht und vergiss nicht, den Betrag aus der Rechnung nehmen zu lassen...


----------



## DiT (14 Oktober 2003)

*DiT*

Die Sache mit persönlichen Daten ist korrekt... Habe ich volles Verständnis. 

Auf der Homepage der Firma sind diese natürlich ohne Probleme zu sehen und wer noch genaueres möchte, der wendet sich einfach an die IHK Ulm. 

Bei dieser Firma habe ich nicht angerufen, allerdings wäre es sehr interessant herauszufinden, wer der Inhaber des Postfachs ist. Wenn wir eine natürliche Person ausfindig machen könnten, wären rechtliche Schritte sicherlich leichter durchzusetzen. Ebenso ist ja ein Überweisungsträger bei der Rechnung dabei und für dieses Konto muss eine natürliche Person doch zeichnungsbefugt sein.

Wer hat diesen Dialer noch auf dem Rechner und die "Spuren" nicht gelöscht und kann sagen, über welche Email oder Internetseite er sich installiert hat ? 


Bei der RepTP habe ich zumindest angerufen und mal nachgefragt. Da es sich nicht um eine "Telefonangelegenheit" handelt, können sie nicht direkt weiterhelfen. 
Rechtlicher Beistand und die Verbraucherschutzvereine wären hilfreich... 

Ist mir gerade noch eingefallen, auf der Rechnung steht die 0900er Telefonnummer ohne Angabe des Preises ! Vielleicht könnte da jemand bei der RepTP aktiv werden ??!!


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe gestern bei der Firma Mowap direkt angerufen, aber wurde gleich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man nur bei der Servicenummer zu STT etwas gesagt bekommt, und danach wurde aufgelegt :evil: 
Hat schon jemand bei der "Servicenummer" angerufen?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Oktober 2003)

Jasper schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand bei der "Servicenummer" angerufen?



Ob das viel Sinn macht, da sie nicht bereit sind über eine normale Telefonnummer Auskunft zu erteilen? 
Der unfreiwilllige Kunde soll also nochmal in die Tasche greifen um mit Sicherheit keine sinnvolle Auskunft zu erhalten 
Höchstwahrscheinlich nur noch eine"Zusatzeinnahmequelle" für dieses "Unternehmen" . 

Wer solche Tricks anwendet, um an die Daten von Usern zu kommen , der ist doch mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit 
zu keinem  seriösen Geschäftsgebahren bereit. Die Hinweise von Jurist erscheinen mir sehr wertvoll.
cp


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

*Re: DiT*

"Wer hat diesen Dialer noch auf dem Rechner und die "Spuren" nicht gelöscht und kann sagen, über welche Email oder Internetseite er sich installiert hat ? "

Ich habe heute im Google nach einer Verdrahtung für USB-Seriell gesucht.
Sucheingabe: "serial to usb adapter" palm wiring 

dann auf aus unterste Link geklickt. Einmal zurück, und man wird geleitet zu:
h**p://......./dialergateway/enter.asp?did=100146LXXT00C01D.

Vorsicht beim Anklicken, Dialerschutz oder ISDN Kabel raus. Dialer installiert sich ohne Vorwarung und versucht auch sofort Verbindung aufzubauen.

Gruss AR

_ Link gelöscht, die Gefährdung unerfahrener User ist zu groß, da helfen auch alle Warnungen nicht.
Melde dich bitte an , dann können solche Infos völlig anonym und für andere gefahrlos
 ausgetauscht werden. Wenn sich hier jemand doch das Ding "einfangen" sollte ist das Geschrei 
groß  (hier lesen eine sehr große Anzahl Gäste mit)   tf/Moderator_


----------



## DiT (15 Oktober 2003)

AR melde dich doch mal hier an und schreibe mir eine private Message.

Ich versuche hier ein paar Leute zu mobilisieren, damit wir vielleicht gemeinsame Informationen / Beweise / etc...  nutzen können und uns Arbeit, Zeit und Geld zu sparen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*Stt APS*

ich hab auch so ne s.... von der STT Telekom bekommen mit ner Rechnung von 87,90€ bekommenwas soll ich machen!!! :evil:


----------



## chrisR (16 Oktober 2003)

Bei mir kam heute auch so eine Rechnung ins Haus geflattert. Was soll ich tun? Habt ihr schon irgendwas am laufen?
Können die überhaupt das Geld verlangen, oder ist das nur ein Trick ohne rechtliche Grundlage?


----------



## Smigel (16 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
an alle die eine Rechnung bekommen haben, bitte gebt mal an ob ihr im Telefonbuch steht. 
Desweiteren wäre es nett wenn ihr euch anmeldet dann kann man auch per PN Anfragen stellen.


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> an alle die eine Rechnung bekommen haben, bitte gebt mal an ob ihr im Telefonbuch steht.
> Desweiteren wäre es nett wenn ihr euch anmeldet dann kann man auch per PN Anfragen stellen.



Ergänzung: Wird die Rufnummer bei eurem Gesprächspartner angezeigt und steht die 
vollständige Adresse im Telefonverzeichnis (mit Straßenname)?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*Dialer*

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch diese Rechnung bekommen. Bei mir war es aber anders, und zwar hat jemand von STT Telekom angerufen und gesagt das sie irrtümlicherweise zuviel Gebühren abgebucht hätten und deshalb meine Adresse bräuchten um den Betrag zu erstatten.   
Ich bin natürlich darauf reingefallen.
Was jetzt?
Muss man den Betrag bezahlen?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*STT telekom*

Hi ich habe das selbe Problem !
Ich habe heute Morgen eine Rechnung über 87,90 Euro erhalten
Der dailer war plötzlich da ich wurde nicht gefragt ob ich ihn insterlieren wollte oder so ab ich frage mich muss ich die Rechnung bezahlen oder kann ich Sie ingnorieren!


----------



## AngusG (16 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute auch diese Rechnung bekommen. Bei mir war es aber anders, und zwar hat jemand von STT Telekom angerufen und gesagt das sie irrtümlicherweise zuviel Gebühren abgebucht hätten und deshalb meine Adresse bräuchten um den Betrag zu erstatten.
> Ich bin natürlich darauf reingefallen.
> ...



Hi!

Sorry, aber ich verstehe nicht genau, was du meinst.
Schreib doch nochmal in der zeitlichen Reihenfolge genau auf,  was passiert ist, und was für eine Rechnung du jetzt bekommen hast.

Gruß,
Ang


----------



## AngusG (16 Oktober 2003)

*Re: STT telekom*



			
				benni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich habe das selbe Problem !
> Ich habe heute Morgen eine Rechnung über 87,90 Euro erhalten
> Der dailer war plötzlich da ich wurde nicht gefragt ob ich ihn insterlieren wollte oder so ab ich frage mich muss ich die Rechnung bezahlen oder kann ich Sie ingnorieren!



Darüber ist hier schon viel geschrieben worden, vielleicht nimmst du dir ja die Zeit und liest mal ein paar andere Threads. 

In Stichworten:

Von wem hast du die Rechnung bekommen? Ich nehme an, von der Telekom.

Also kurzes Schreiben an die Telekom, etwa so: 
"Ich widerspreche der Rechnung vom .... (Datum). Die Forderung i.H.v. 87,90€ wegen Verbindung zu ... (Mehrwertdienstleister, der auf der Rechnung steht) ist nicht gerechtfertigt.
Diese ist ohne mein Wissen durch einen sog. Dialer aufgebaut worden. Der Dienstanbieter möge seine Forderung direkt gegen mich geltend machen."

Dann aber auch umgehend (!) die Rechnung abzüglich der 87,90€ bezahlen. 
Wenn du mit der Telekom Abbuchung von deinem Konto vereinbart hast, Betrag durch die Bank zurückbuchen lassen, und sofort neu überweisen ohne die 87,90 €. Dabei auf der Überweisung im Verwendungszweck darauf hinweisen, dass nur der eine Posten nicht bezahlt wird (z.B. RE-Nr.: ......... abzgl. Posten 87,90 € für 'MWD-Anbieter').

Dann abwarten, bis der Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich bei dir meldet und Geld fordert. Danach hier wieder nach Musterschreiben für deinen konkreten Fall suchen oder nochmal fragen. ^^

Gruß,
Ang


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

@AngusG

Ich habe am 14.10 folgenden Anruf von STT bekommen;

Wir habe ihnen fälschlicherweise zuviel Internetgebühren abgehalten aber leider ihre Adresse gelöscht.
Bitte teilen sie uns diese mit, damit wir ihnen einen Verrechnungsscheck zusenden können.
Heute kam dann Post von STT mit einem Zahlschein über 87,90Euro anstelle eines Verrechnungsschecks.
Die Rechnung ist direkt von STT, nicht von der Telekom.


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

*Re: STT telekom*



			
				AngusG schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber ist hier schon viel geschrieben worden, vielleicht nimmst du dir ja die Zeit und liest mal ein paar andere Threads.
> 
> In Stichworten:
> 
> Von wem hast du die Rechnung bekommen? Ich nehme an, von der Telekom.



@Angus, 
in diesem Fall bist du derjenige der die beiden Threads nicht aufmerksam durchgelesen hat:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2986
*alle Betroffenen haben übereinstimmend erklärt , daß eine separate Rechnung 
völlig unabhängig  von der Telefonrechnung * eingetrudelt ist .

Also nix mit Telekom usw. 
tf


----------



## Counselor (16 Oktober 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> @AngusG
> 
> Ich habe am 14.10 folgenden Anruf von STT bekommen;
> 
> ...



Könnte ein Verstoß gegen § 4 II BDSG sein, weil sie sich die Daten zum Zwecke der Speicherung und Verarbeitung erschlichen haben. Ich würde alleine deswegen mal über die zuständige Staatsanwltschaft nachbohren. Wenn nachher noch Betrug rauskommt ...

Counselor


----------



## chrisR (16 Oktober 2003)

Was können die denn machen, wenn man die Rechnung einfach ignoriert? Die beruht ja auf keiner rechtlichen Grundlage, oder? 
Oder gibt es einen Paragraphen, auf den man sich in einem Schreiben berufen kann, in welchem man denen mitteilt, dass man nicht zahlen wird?


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/UNIQ1065550616166945838/doc2101A.html 


> stattdessen wurde die Familie am gleichen Abend von einem angeblichen Mitarbeiter
> der „Telecom“ angerufen, der einen Erziehungsberechtigten sprechen wollte.


die Methode kommt irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Oktober 2003)

chrisR schrieb:
			
		

> Was können die denn machen, wenn man die Rechnung einfach ignoriert? Die beruht ja auf keiner rechtlichen Grundlage, oder?
> Oder gibt es einen Paragraphen, auf den man sich in einem Schreiben berufen kann, in welchem man denen mitteilt, dass man nicht zahlen wird?



Nein, meines Wissens gibt es keinen Paragrafen des Inhalts: "Ich will nicht zahlen." Aaaaber: Ebenfalls meines Wissens gibt es auch keinen Paragrafen des Inhalts: "Du musst aber, obwohl kein Vertrag besteht."

Das bisherige Zwischenergebnis aller Recherchen hier lautet ja, dass wohl mit dieser Technik kein wirksamer Vertrag geschlossen wurde, da man von einem Abo für einen Monat mit Entgeltpflicht nicht ausreichend zuvor informiert wurde und daher keine entsprechende "Ja, ich will genau dies"-Erklärung abgab. Sofern die Rechtslage so bleibt, kann man in der tat *rechtlich* abwarten und sich genüsslich verklagen lassen, da die Gegenseite *rechtlich* nicht gewinnen dürfte. *Faktisch* sollte man sich aber zumindest ein wenig wehren, da man vor Gericht und auf hoher See bekanntlich ...

Also: Threats lesen, passend regaieren - und dann genüsslich abwarten.


----------



## AngusG (16 Oktober 2003)

Ups, sorry!

Bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass auch bei dieser Geschichte das übliche Telekom-Prozedere immer vorausgegangen ist, und diese Rechnung dann anschließend gestellt wurde.  

Hab mich schon gewundert, warum hier immer nach Rufnummernübermittlung gefragt wurde.

Na dann ist das ja besonders frech...

Hat schon jemand eine Mahnung erhalten?
Ich würde das Ding irgendwo abheften und gelassen abwarten, ob die sich überhaupt nochmal melden.

Gruß,
André


----------



## RiGGs (16 Oktober 2003)

Mich hat es heute auch erwischt. Einen Link auf dem Desktop konnte ich nicht finden. Hab' ihn wohl mal gelöscht.  Unter der auf der Rechnung angegebenen CVR-Nummer (muss wohl das HR von Dänemark sein) fand ein Bekannter folgendes:

CVR-nr.: 10-40-92-76 Startdato: 01.09.1986 Ophørsdato: 
Navn:SECURE TELE TRANSFER ApS 
Adresse:Nyhavn 61 1051 København K 
Telefon: 
Fax: 
E-mail: 
Virksomhedsform: 80 - Anpartsselskab 
Hovedbranche: 642030 - Udbydere af internetadgang 
Antal Ansatte: - 

Die Bankleitzahl ist von der Commerzbank Flensburg.

Auf meinem Rechner fand ich einen ISDN-Dialer mit der Bezeichnung "§C", es ist jedoch keine Einwahlnummer hinterlegt. Ist das der dazugehörige Dialer? Die Rechnung beläuft sich ebenfalls auf 87,90 EURO.

Ich werde die Originalrechnung mit einem entsprechenden Schreiben an STT in Warthausen zurückschicken (Kopie behalte ich). Wir sollten hier in Kontakt bleiben, um ggfls. eine Interessengemeinschaft bilden zu können.


----------



## DiT (16 Oktober 2003)

Das hilft schonmal weiter, damit könnte an die dänische Adresse ein 
Widerspruch geschickt werden. Kann jemand die dänischen Worte noch übersetzen ?


----------



## johann (16 Oktober 2003)

@ technofreak

Habe heute auch eine "Rechnung" bekommen.
Habe einen analogen Anschluss mit CLIP. Meine Adresse steht im Telefonbuch. 

Zwischen dem 10.10. (Rechnung: http://people.freenet.de/Joipoi/0800Dailer.JPG und dem 14.10. haben die übrigens knapp 2500 Rechnungen rausgeschickt...

Was ist jetzt das Sinnvollste? Anwalt einschalten? Verbraucherzentrale? Gar nichts machen?

Gruß, johann


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

johann schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen dem 10.10. (Rechnung: http://people.freenet.de/Joipoi/0800Dailer.JPG) und dem 14.10. haben die übrigens knapp 2500 Rechnungen rausgeschickt...



Woher weißt du das? 
tf


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2003)

Ich vermute, er hat die Rechnungsnummern verglichen.


----------



## DiT (16 Oktober 2003)

Woher hast Du die Anzahl "2500" ? Wäre interessant zu erfahren.

Vielleicht könnten wir möglichst viele Betroffene versammeln und alle gleichzeitig etwas unternehmen. Bei einem eventuellen Gerichtsverfahren können viele Leute Beweise beisteuern und das Verfahren / Nachweis eines Betr*** wäre leichter.


----------



## Veruschka (16 Oktober 2003)

Sollte Crosskirk dahinter stecken?

Auf http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=d98dd61c1a097e88fe9b53d6498c39da&threadid=31821 ist zu lesen:


> 3. Webbies würden auf ausländische Dialer (illegale ausweichen), oder es würde so kommen, wie Crosskirk es macht:
> 0800-Dialer, dann NRn zurückverfolgen und 80€ Rechnung schicken.
> 
> Was hätte DTL also davon?? NIX! Außer, dass alles auf das ILLEGALE verlagert wird!!!
> ...



Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*Hier ist ja mächtig was los*

Aber mal im ernst, ich mir die Lage und den Dialer mal genau angeschaut:
Der Hash-Wert der Connect.exe ist: 217507432885F4DFED7369EA184D95E07946ACBC

(http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html)

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp

Wenn Sie jetzt auf “Absenden” klicken, erhalten Sie das Ergebnis der Überprüfung. Dieses kann in zwei Formen ausfallen.
Entweder ist der Dialer tatsächlich registriert; dann erhalten Sie die Daten des Anbieters und eine Erklärung über die Funktionsweise des Wählprogramms:
Oder der Dialer ist nicht registriert. In diesem Fall ist er nicht legal und darf eigentlich nicht angeboten werden. Für den Fall, dass über diesen Dialer nach dem 15. August 2003 eine Einwahl erfolgte oder erfolgt, entfällt für den Verbraucher die Zahlungspflicht:

Ein Dialer mit diesem Code ist bei der RegTP nicht registriet!!!
--> Bezahlen muss niemand!!!!!!


----------



## sascha (16 Oktober 2003)

@thr

das problem ist möglicherweise nicht so einfach zu lösen. die dialer-einwahl ist ja ohnehin kostenlos (0800-nummer). die frage ist der vertragsschluss, auf dem die 80€-rechnung beruht oder beruhen soll...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*Vertrag*

Ein gültiger Vertrag kann aber nur über eine gültige Software geschlossen werden. Diese Art von Software ist aber nicht legal. Somit ist der Vertrag auch nicht gültig!


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @thr
> das problem ist möglicherweise nicht so einfach zu lösen. die dialer-einwahl ist ja ohnehin kostenlos (0800-nummer). die frage ist der vertragsschluss, auf dem die 80€-rechnung beruht oder beruhen soll...



d´accord, die Datenbank der RegTP erfasst nur 0190, 01900 und 900 (bitte selber nachprüfen) 
damit kann der Dialer gar nicht erfaßt sein. Es findet ja auch keine Mehrwerteinwahl 
statt, sondern hier wird ein altes  "Geschäftsmodell" neu aufgelegt. Damit ist hier ein völlig anderer 
Ansatz bei den Gegenmaßnahmen zu bedenken. 



			
				thr schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gültiger Vertrag kann aber nur über eine gültige Software geschlossen werden.
> Diese Art von Software ist aber nicht legal. Somit ist der Vertrag auch nicht gültig!



so schlicht geht das leider nicht, daß das illegal ist , ist sehr wahrscheinlich, aber es müssen 
die "passenden" Paragraphen dafür gefunden werden. 

tf


----------



## dvill (16 Oktober 2003)

Mit wem soll denn ein Vertrag geschlossen worden sein?

Der Anschlussinhaber muss scheinbar für Mehrwertdienste mit einstehen, weil er es so unterschrieben hat.

Hier geht es um einen angeblichen Vertrag unabhängig vom Telefonvertrag.

Das Telefon war nur das technische Kommunikationsmittel, wertneutral, wie man so sagt.

Die 80 Euro-Rechnung muss an die Person, die angeblich den Vertrag geschlossen hat. Das muss nicht der Anschlusseigner sein.

Mit Sippenhaft kommt man hier (hoffentlich) nicht weiter. Der Leistungserbringer muss seinen Vertragspartner exakt benennen können und die Familie muss sich da nicht einig sein, oder es war ein Freund zu Besuch, besser ein paar mehr, wer kann sich da noch genau erinnern ?

Oder sehe ich das zu einfach?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*illegal*

Das erste illegale ist das Einnisten auf dem PC und der Verbindungsaufbau ohne Nachfrage. 
Mich hats auch erwischt aber ich hab leider die Seite oder Den Link nicht mehr, über den sich der Dialer eingenistet hat!

Falls ihn von euch noch jemand hat bitte an [email protected] mailen

Dank im Voraus
thr

_ E-Mail Adresse gelöscht  siehe *Nutzungsregeln*  , sorry wir können keine  Ausnahmen machen, 
melde dich an und du kannst mit anderen Forenmitgliedern völlig anonym  per PN korrespondieren tf/moderator_


----------



## Amun (16 Oktober 2003)

Leider muss ich hier gestehen, dass sich der Dialer auch bei mir eingehäckt hat. :bigcry: 

Mich würde nun auch interessieren, wie hier vorgegangen werden soll.

Brief an STT, dass die Rechnung nicht bezahlt wird? Anzeigen von STT? Abwarten? Anwalt einschalten? :evil: 

P.S.
habe noch alle Informationen, wie Datei, Link usw.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*STT-Telekom*

Habe auch besagte Rechnung erhalten. 
Ich glaube, Post an die Adresse in Warthausen zu schicken, kann man sich sparen. Die Postleitzahl gibt es nicht.

Ritschi


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe den Thread eben nochmals aufmerksam durchgelesen und möchte mal folgendes Zusammenfassen:

1) Wir alle fanden irgendwann eine Desktopverknüpfung zu diesem Dialer und/oder einen entsprechenden Eintrag in den Verbindungen des Internet-Explorers (Ausnahme: der eine Anruf mit dem angeblichen Verrechnungsscheck).

2) Keiner von uns weiss, wie und wo er sich das Teil eingefangen hat. Niemand kann sich an eine Registrierung erinnern.

3) Wir bekamen alle Rechnungen mit demselben Textinhalt. Meine Rechnungsnummer lautet übrigens 84684 und ist vom 13.10.2003 (der Briefumschlag ist bei mir mit einer ungestempelten, dänischen Briefmarke 5,50 versehen).

Ich persönlich würde folgende Vorgehensweise vorschlagen und auch wählen:
Ich schicke die Original-Rechnung (natürlich behalte ich eine Kopie) an den angeblichen Kundendienst in Warthausen mit dem Vermerk, dass es sich um einen Irrläufer handeln muss, da ich keinen mir bekannten Dienst ausgewählt oder angefordert habe. Ferner weise ich darauf hin, dass sollte man auf Bezahlung der Rechnung bestehen, ich meinen Rechtsanwalt einschalten werde und/oder im Internet nach weiteren Geschädigten suchen und eine Interessensgemeinschaft bilden werde. Ebenso würde ich dann entsprechende Verbraucherschutz-Zentralen und andere Organisationen einschalten.

Was meint Ihr?
Auf Wunsch würde ich mein Schreiben morgen hier posten, damit Ihr es Euch kopieren und ebenfalls verwenden könnt.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*Re: STT-Telekom*



			
				Ritschi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch besagte Rechnung erhalten.
> Ich glaube, Post an die Adresse in Warthausen zu schicken, kann man sich sparen. Die Postleitzahl gibt es nicht.
> 
> Ritschi



Bezieht sich die PLZ nicht auf das Postfach? Könnte sich vom Ort her unterscheiden.


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

An alle Betroffenen: Ruhe ist die erste Bürgerpflicht!   

Rechnungen verschicken kann jeder, ob sie gerechtfertigt sind und ob sie bezahlt werden müssen,
 wird sich heraustellen: als erster Hinweis :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28232#28232
tf


----------



## RiGGs (16 Oktober 2003)

btw.: die letzten beiden "Gast"-Posts waren von mir - einloggen ging wohl schief.
RiGGs

@technofreak:
Danke für den Hinweis - trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man die Rechnung nicht stillschweigend behalten soll - was als akzeptieren ausgelegt werden könnte.
Das Zurückschicken kostet lediglich Zeit für einen Brief und eine Briefmarke.


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> btw.: die letzten beiden "Gast"-Posts waren von mir - einloggen ging wohl schief.
> RiGGs



Setz den Haken bei "Bei jedem Besuch automatisch anmelden: " dann kann dir das nicht mehr passieren  

tf


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> @technofreak:
> Danke für den Hinweis - trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man die Rechnung nicht stillschweigend behalten soll - was als akzeptieren ausgelegt werden könnte.
> Das Zurückschicken kostet lediglich Zeit für einen Brief und eine Briefmarke.



Das hab ich nicht gesagt , daß du nichts machen sollst, Widerspruch einlegen,  ist immer richtig,
falls man eine Forderung als ungerechtfertigt ansieht.  

tf


----------



## RiGGs (16 Oktober 2003)

@tf:
Tschuldigung. Das "Ruhe bewaren" hat sich für mich fast so angehört wie "abwarten und Tee trinken" (ergo: erst mal nix tun)....


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

Ich benutze die Fritzcard-PCI, um ins Internet zu gehen. Dort werden alle angewählten Rufnummern protokolliert, die der PC anwählt. An dem Tag, an dem mein Abonement gestartet wurde, tauchen im Protokoll aber keine anderen Rufnummern als die meines Providers auf. Ob sich an dem Tag ein Dialer auf meinem Rechner eingenistet hat und ich ihn nur schnell gelöscht habe, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber theoretisch muss sich ja irgendwas zu dieser Uhrzeit eingewählt haben. Das müsste dann ja auch im Protokoll auftauchen oder ?

Achso: Ich habe nur die Postleitzahl an sich eingegeben. Setzt man das Postfach und den Ort dazu, dann findet die Deutsche Post plötzlich etwas.

Ritschi


----------



## johann (17 Oktober 2003)

@ technofreak
@ DiT

Ich habe nur die Rechnungen verglichen. Meine Rechnungs-Nr. ist auf jeden Fall größer als 86.000...

johann


----------



## Amun (17 Oktober 2003)

@RiGGs
ich kann noch einigermassen nachvollziehen wo ich mir den Dialer eingefangen habe, da ich den Link zum Dialer ausfindig machen konnte. Welche Page mich allerdings zu dem Dialer gebracht hat weiss ich leider nicht mehr. Fest steht nur dass definitiv keine Abfrage kommt, ob man den Dialer installieren möchte oder nicht.

Habe gestern das ganze noch einmal nachgestellt. Dieses mal ohne ein angeschlossenes ISDN Kabel.  

Habe mich ins Internet eingewählt (DSL). Den Link ausgewählt und schon ging's los. Meine Firewall, die ich diesesmal auch aktiviert hatte. Meldet, das ein Microsoft Diesnst (Name weiss ich gerade nicht auswendig, kann ich aber noch einmal nachsehen) sich mit dem Internet verbinden möchte. Habe dies zugelassen und schon ist eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop, in der Taskleiste ist das Programm ebenfalls. Die DSL-Verbindung wird unterbrochen und eine neue Verbindung wird über die ISDN Leitung hergestellt (zu sehen in den Eventlogs von MS). Der Benutzer bekommt davon normalerweise absolut nichts mit. Lediglich die Icons sind etwas verdächtig ansonsten bemerkt man nichts. Keine Abfragen oder änhliches.
(Als ich mir den Dialer eingefangen habe, hatt ich leider vergessen meine Firewall zu aktivieren und daher habe ich auch nicht sofort bemerkt, dass was falsch läuft.)

Eine Telefonnummer zu der man verbunden wurde konnte ich nirgendwo finden. In der DFÜ-Verbindung steht ja nichts drin. Selbst Ritschi hat nichts im Protokoll seiner Fritzcard finden können.
Daher wird es wohl auch fraglich sein, ob dies dann unter das neue 0190/0900-Gesetz fällt oder nicht.

P.S. also wenn 'ne Firma mit so einer Abzocke durchkommen sollte, dann wechsle ich vielleicht doch lieber den Beruf.


----------



## thr (17 Oktober 2003)

*Re: illegal*



			
				thr schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste illegale ist das Einnisten auf dem PC und der Verbindungsaufbau ohne Nachfrage.
> Mich hats auch erwischt aber ich hab leider die Seite oder Den Link nicht mehr, über den sich der Dialer eingenistet hat!
> 
> Falls ihn von euch noch jemand hat bitte an [email protected] mailen
> ...




So, jetzt bin ich angemeldet! Kann mir jemand einen Link zusenden?


----------



## RiGGs (17 Oktober 2003)

@thr:
Schick eine PN an Amun - der hat den Link offensichtlich noch.

@all/tf:

Allem Anschein nach liegt hier doch wohl eine Betrugsabsicht vor - was jedoch noch bewiesen werden müsste. Da der Absender offensichtlich noch aktiv ist, sollten wir nicht untätig herumsitzen.
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass ich mich bei entsprechenden Stellen kundig mache (Verbraucherschutz etc.). Muss ja nicht sein, dass da noch mehr reintreten. "Ruhe bewaren" ist vollkommen in Ordnung trotzdem hänge ich mich mal ans Telefon.


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> @all/tf:
> Allem Anschein nach liegt hier doch wohl eine Betrugsabsicht vor - was jedoch noch bewiesen werden müsste.



Genau das ist das Problem, und deswegen Ruhe bewahren. Natürlich kannst du die VZs  vor allem 
auf die Parallelen zu den damaligen Abzockereien hinwiesen. Trotzdem ist es hier eine vollkommen neue 
Situation, die genaues Recherchieren erfordert. 

tf


----------



## Jasper78 (17 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe gestern an die Firma in Dänemark direkt ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt :bigcry:  und klargestellt, das kein Vertrag besteht und ich nicht zahlen werde. :evil: 
STT ist übrigens auch der dänischen Verbraucherhilfe "bekannt" und sitzt laut dieser und dänischen Telefonbuch in der Rothesgade 6, 2100 København Ö.
Mal sehen, ob und wann ich wieder von denen höre, melde mich dann hier.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Die nehmen die Telefonbucheinträge um die Rechungen zu verschicken, da der Name meiner Frau in der Rechnungsanschrift auftaucht.


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

Flaume schrieb:
			
		

> Die nehmen die Telefonbucheinträge um die Rechungen zu verschicken, da der Name meiner Frau in der Rechnungsanschrift auftaucht.



Das heißt, deine Frau steht als Anschlußteilnehmer im Telefonbuch mit voller Adresse? 
Bitte noch diese Info: Telefonanschluß(ISDN?) mit Rufnummernübertragung ?

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Wir stehen mit beiden Vornamen im Telefonbuch. Der Anschluß ist jedoch auf eine Firma angemeldet und auch die normale Rechnungsadresse ist eine Firmenadresse in einer anderen Stadt. Es ist ein ISDN-Anschluß mit Rufnummerübermittlung.


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

Flaume schrieb:
			
		

> Wir stehen mit beiden Vornamen im Telefonbuch. Der Anschluß ist jedoch auf eine Firma angemeldet und auch die normale Rechnungsadresse ist eine Firmenadresse in einer anderen Stadt. Es ist ein ISDN-Anschluß mit Rufnummerübermittlung.



Sehr aufschlußreich, das paßt ins Bild , danke für die Auskunft.

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*stt*

mich hat es auch erwischt, habe noch keine ahnung wie ich darauf reagieren soll. Hat einer von euch eine idee.


----------



## dyrody (17 Oktober 2003)

Hi  

also ich wurde auch von diesem DIALER  erwischt.
Ich benutze DSL um ins INTERNET zu gehen , der Dialer wählte sich aber über die Fritzcard ein.
Im Protokoll von der ANRUFSTATISTIK ISDNWatch ist folgender Eintrag:
Abgehend	12.10.03, 11:23:41	08001011789 00:08:31 0,00 € Daten (2)
Dies ist genau die in der Rechnung angegebene Zeit.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Oktober 2003)

dyrody schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> also ich wurde auch von diesem DIALER  erwischt.
> Ich benutze DSL um ins INTERNET zu gehen , der Dialer wählte sich aber über die Fritzcard ein.
> ...



Hast Du schon eine Rechnung?


----------



## AmiRage (17 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du schon eine Rechnung?





			
				dyrody schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist genau die in der Rechnung angegebene Zeit.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

ja, die Rechnung kam gestern auch über 87,90 € 
von der STT Telekom in Kobenhaven/ DK
und darin steht :  1 Monatsabonoment Erstmalig: 12-10-2003 11:23:41


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Oktober 2003)

@Amirage:

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!   


Wollte ich eigentlich nur wissen, weil zwischen Einwahl und Rechnungstellung doch so verdächtig wenig Zeit vergeht. Das erhärtet ein ums andere Mal den Verdacht, dass die sich die Anschlussdaten aus dem Telefonbuch besorgen...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Nachtrag, zur Info:

Meine Rufnummer ist freigeschaltet, meine Nummer ist ergo lesbar. Ferner stehe ich im Telefonbuch.
Ich wähle mich grundsätzlich mit der Teledat 320 ins Netz (DSL) und hab dieses kleine Fenster offen, welches mir die Verbindung und Datenmenge anzeigt. Der ISDN-Stecker war bis gestern noch gestöpselt, möglich daher, dass sich das Teil am 04.10. (mein "Eintrittsdatum") mit der Teledat 150 einwählte.
Im Protokoll derselben sind jedoch nur die heutigen Einträge (weil ich dranrumgefummelt hab).


----------



## RiGGs (17 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag, zur Info:
> 
> Meine Rufnummer ist freigeschaltet, meine Nummer ist ergo lesbar. Ferner stehe ich im Telefonbuch.
> Ich wähle mich grundsätzlich mit der Teledat 320 ins Netz (DSL) und hab dieses kleine Fenster offen, welches mir die Verbindung und Datenmenge anzeigt. Der ISDN-Stecker war bis gestern noch gestöpselt, möglich daher, dass sich das Teil am 04.10. (mein "Eintrittsdatum") mit der Teledat 150 einwählte.
> Im Protokoll derselben sind jedoch nur die heutigen Einträge (weil ich dranrumgefummelt hab).



War wieder von mir...*seufz*
(jetztaberHäkchengemacht)


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*stt telekom*

hallo, ich habe ebenfalls eine "rechnung" bekommen von stt telekom.
technofreak hatte diese unter dem freenet link. nach meinen bisherigen "forschungen" stimmen die von euch gemachten daten(hinsichlich firma usw.)
ich habe die bank in flensburg recherchiert und dabei fiel auf, dass die kto.nr. auf dem zahlschein falsch ist. es ist schon mysteriös. insgesamt bin ich der ansicht, dass diese "rechnung" getürkt ist.


----------



## RiGGs (17 Oktober 2003)

Getürkt ist die Rechnung nicht. Es ist eine Rechnung. Es geht nur darum, ob man Leistungen tatsächlich bezogen hat und diese daher bezahlen muss. :x 

Hier mein Schreiben:

_STT Telekom				17.10.2003
Postfach 2647

DK – 2100 KBENHAVN  


Ihre Rechnung/Faktura 84684 vom 13.10.2003, eingegangen bei mir am 16.10.2003
Kundennummer XXXXX

Eine Kopie dieses Schreiben nebst Kopie der Rechnung erging zeitgleich an Ihren Kundenservice in D-88445 Warthausen

Rücksendung der Rechnung da offensichtlich Irrläufer


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

anbei erhalten Sie Ihre oben genannte Rechnung zurück. Es muss sich offensichtlich um einen Irrläufer handeln.
Ich bin zwar der Anschlussinhaber der Telefonnummer, welche Sie offensichtlich als Kundennummer verwenden – einen Vertrag habe ich mit Ihnen jedoch nicht abgeschlossen. Es ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass ich irgendwelche Dienst von Ihnen bezogen oder angefordert habe, Ihre Firma ist mir gänzlich unbekannt. Ferner befindet sich weder auf meinem Desktop noch auf einem anderen Teil meiner PC-Festplatte ein „Freischaltprogramm/Schalter“ mit dem Namen „LivePlayer“. Auch keine Verknüpfungen oder andere Programmteile, falls Sie dies meinen.
Ich widerspreche daher dieser Rechnung und sende sie zu meiner Entlastung zurück.
Teilen Sie mir bitte mit, woher Sie meine Anschrift und persönlichen Daten erhielten. Von mir direkt können Sie diese nicht bezogen haben. Sollte ein anderer Vertragspartner meine Daten benutzt haben, wenden Sie sich an diesen und legen Sie mir ggfls. entsprechende Belege vor.
Ferner werde ich entsprechende Stellen und Behörden (Staatsanwaltschaft, Verbraucherschutz etc.) einschalten, um Ihre Absichten zu prüfen. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich bereits damit begonnen, eine Interessensgemeinschaft über das Internet zu bilden. Es hat mich schließlich sehr überrascht, dass in Ihrer Stelle in Dänemark nur ein Anrufbeantworter angeschlossen ist und es sich bei der angeblichen Kundendienstnummer 09001-100782 um ein einfaches 0900-Callcenter handelt, welches lediglich Anrufe für Sie entgegennehmen – jedoch nicht beantworten – kann.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

Die Recherchen von DS und DH finden schnelle Aufmerksamkeit:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/031017_01.php
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=30&a=1&t=1663478

teltarif.de:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw42/s11828.html

Heise online:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-17.10.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings dürfte es für den Dialer-Betreiber schwierig werden, seine Forderungen
> einzutreiben, wenn sich der Dialer unbemerkt einwählt.
> 
> Die Masche ist nicht ganz neu: Vor einigen Jahren versuchte eine Hamburger Firma, dieses
> ...


tf


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2003)

Bei einer 0800 Nummer ist grundsätzlich eine Anschlußidentifikation durch den Netzbetreiber möglich (also Rufnummer). Dies eigentlich, um störende Anrufer zu filtern.

Aber das Geschäftsmodell ist ja ganz schön daneben:

1) Dialer 0800 ohne Zutun des Nutzers einwählen lassen, nur um die Nummer abzugreifen
2) Identifikation des Anschlußinhaber anhand der Rufnummer, um ihm dann eine Rechnung zu schicken.

Da wird die S-Dingsbums-Kom schon Schwierigkeiten kriegen, wenn sie behauptet, der freecall Dienst würde jetzt doch Geld kosten. Über freecall Nummern dürfen meines Wissens nach ausschließlich *entgeltfreie Mehrwertdienste* vertrieben werden, und schon gleich gar nicht Waren etc

Counselor


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird die S-Dingsbums-Kom schon Schwierigkeiten kriegen, wenn sie behauptet, der freecall Dienst würde jetzt doch Geld kosten. Über freecall Nummern dürfen meines Wissens nach ausschließlich *entgeltfreie Mehrwertdienste* vertrieben werden, und schon gleich gar nicht Waren etc
> 
> Counselor



Das "schönste": es wird nirgends mitgeteilt , was da eigentlich für eine  "Leistung" erbracht werden soll 
tf


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> _STT Telekom				17.10.2003
> Postfach 2647
> 
> DK – 2100 KBENHAVN  
> ...



@RiGGs:  :dafuer: 

Das hat Stil, ich denke, das ist der erstmal beste Weg. Jetzt liegt der Ball bei denen - mal sehen, ob (und wohin) die den spielen.

Wie weit weg ist eigentlich Warthausen von Darmstadt?


----------



## RiGGs (17 Oktober 2003)

@KatzenHai:

Du wiegst nicht zufällig knapp 200 Pfund und könntest dort mal vorbeischauen?


----------



## sascha (17 Oktober 2003)

Wenn die ihren Sitz in Deutschland hätten, könnte man denen eigentlich noch einen schönen T5F mitschicken:



> Gemäß Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) fordere ich Sie auf:
> 
> 1. Sie haben mir gegenüber unverzüglich offenzulegen, welche Daten außer den oben aufgeführten Adressen Sie über meine durch diesen Namen/diese Adressen identifizierte Person gespeichert haben, und aus welchen Quellen sämtliche mich betreffenden Daten stammen.
> § 6 Abs. 2, § 28 Abs. 4, § 34 Abs. 1-3 BDSG
> ...



 8)


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> @KatzenHai:
> 
> Du wiegst nicht zufällig knapp 200 Pfund und könntest dort mal vorbeischauen?



Nö, nicht wirklich. Aber ich kenne da zwei "Institutionen" in Darmstadt, die vertreten jeden und lassen sich jede Forderung abtreten und versuchen, sie durchzusetzen. Auf deren sechsseitiges Textbausteinpapier zu STT wäre ich echt mal gespannt.

Liebe Tätige des Hauses Pallaswiesenstraße 180: Hier gibt's noch offene Forderungen zum Inkasso!

Wenn die schon mitlesen, kann man ja auch mal was für die tun, nicht?  0


----------



## DiT (17 Oktober 2003)

@Katzenhai
Interessant, ich wohne auch in der Nähe von Darmstadt. Leider liegt Warthausen etwas weit weg von uns... Richtung Österreich


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2003)

Also mein Tipp ist eher, dass sich ein Hamburger Inkassobüro namens P******* meldet. Die haben seit Jahren den Forderungseinzug für das bereits geschilderte ähnliche Model " Anruf bei einer OrtsnetzNr 040XY + Behauptung es sei dadurch ein Telefonsexabo zustande gekommen" betrieben (siehe auch <http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/aktuelles/AST-Tel.html> ). Auch die etwas neuere Geschäftsidee " Eine SMS an normale-keine PremiumSMS !!!- Handynummer= Abovertrag für 150 Chat-SMS", wird von dieser Truppe zu Gold gemacht. Bei der ersteren Geschäftsidee gabs wohl auch schon Bezüge nach Dänemark.

Viele Grüße
Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*STT Telekom*

Hallo,bin auch ein Betroffener.Habe erst kurz mit der Internetwelt zutun und dann sowas.Ich find es toll das Ihr euch so Mühe gebt,bin froh das es EUCH gibt.Ein DICKES Lob--Balsam für die Seele. Danke. :roll:


----------



## Counselor (17 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine kurze Ergänzung:

Grundsätzlich dürfen Waren, Dienstleistungen  über 0800 angeboten werden 
*ABER*
nicht unter Verstoß gegen gesetzliche Vorgaben. Das wäre zB das Fernabsatzrecht (§ 312 c BGB, BGB-InfoV).

Hier mal die Zuteilungsrichtlinien:
http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/reg_tele/rufnummern/regeln/5.pdf
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-01-00_m/index.html

Fernabsatzrecht:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/bgb/__312c.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/bgb-infov/__1.html

*Betroffene sollten es auch der RegTP melden.*

Counselor


----------



## network (17 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

mich hat dieser Dialer auch erwischt.
Ich hatte gestern (16.10.) ziemlich viele InternetExplorer-Fenster offen, als plötzlich in der Taskleiste dieses Kleeblatt auftauchte.
Als dann plötzlich auch meine DFÜ-Verbindung beendet wurde und mir CapiDog zeigte, dass irgendwas gewählt wird, habe ich erstmal reflexartig meinem Rechner den Saft genommen.
Es wird wohl aber trotzdem eine Verbindung zustande gekommen sein (höchstens 1-2 Sekunden).
Dann habe ich erstmal ISDN-Kabel aus der Fritzcard gemacht und den Rechner wieder an.
Auf dem Desktop befand sich die Verknüpfung "LivePlayer", die auf C:\winnt\connect.exe zeigt.

*Neben der connect.exe fand sich in c:\winnt auch eine connect.ini.
Diese enthällt nur die Zeichenkette "100029LDET04C01DOK" (ohne "").
(Habe das hier mal geschriebenund hervorgehoben, weil das bis jetzt im Thread noch keiner erwähnt hat.)*

Ich habe die beiden Dateien erstmal gezippt und dann aus c:\winnt gelöscht, falls sich noch irgendwo ein Start-Eintrag im Autostart oder Run in der Registry befinden sollte (was ich mittlerweile aber verneinen kann).
Die Verknüpfung habe ich dummerweise gelöscht, genauso wie eine DFÜ-Verbindung §c (oder so ähnlich), die aber keine Nummer zur Anwahl drin hatte.

Eine Rechnung habe ich noch nicht erhalten (Vorfall war ja auch erst gestern abend).
Wir haben hier ISDN mit Rufnummernübermittlung (zumindest sehe ich auf dem Handy, wenn ich von zu Hause angerufen werde). Wir stehen uch mit ganzer Adresse im Telefonbuch.
Die genaue Seite wo er sich von installiert hat, weiß ich leider nicht. Über E-Mail kann es nicht gekommen sein, weil die ja wegen meines sofortigen Ausschaltens noch da sein müsste. Außerdem habe ich mein Outlook Express zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht aufgehabt.
Ich habe auch überhaupt nichts davon mitgekriegt, erst bis das Kleeblatt auftauchte.
Das Ding hat sich also ohne mein Zutun und Wissen und ohne Zustimmung installiert.

*Bitte sagt mir, was ich als Laie jetzt machen soll, wenn eine Rechnung kommen sollte. Bezahlen werde ich natürlich erstmal nichts.*

Vielen Dank
Tobias


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*Re STTtel€kom*

Sodele habe auch dieses Forum gefunden und bin ein Betroffener Faktura 85xxx 

_Internet BezahltDienste Mengde 1 66,96
Behandlung gebühr       Mengde 1   3,36
 1 Monatsabonnement erstmalig 09-10-2003

Zu Ihrer Sicherheit wiederholt sich die Bestellung eines Monatsabonnements nicht automatisch.

So erhalten Sie Zugriff auf das Monatsabonnement während der 
freigeschaltenen Zeit:

Aktivieren Sie das Freischaltprogramm durch Doppelklick auf den
Schalter "LivePlayer", welcher sich auf dem Desktop befindet.

Vielen Dank Für Ihr Bestellung_

So lautet der wörtliche Text auf dem Schreiben vom 13.10.03
Ausserdem sollten einige Leute das nicht mit der Telecom verwechseln weil es auch hierbei um Irreführung durch den Namen schon geht, da es sehr schnell überlesen wird das es sich um STT tel€kom (€soll das verdrehte e darstellen) handelt.
Es steht zwar eine Kundennummer mit drauf nämlich meine Telefonnr. aber wo steht geschrieben das es eine Rechnung sein soll, dieses muß eigentlich darüber stehen und sollte Faktura als Rechnung gemeint sein so muß ich mich auch noch nicht mit lateinischen worten rumärgern müssen.

Fazit ich schmeiße diese Schreiben einfach in die Ecke da ich nichts bestellt oder angefordert habe oder gar aktiviert  habe. Sollen die doch einen Mahnbescheid erlassen. Dann ist immernoch genug Zeit, um Widerspruch einzulegen. Aber so weit werden die wahrscheinlich eh nich gehen. Also: immer die Ruhe reintun!

Grüsse an alle!
Bodo


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Interessant, welche alte Bekannte hinter der SST stecken:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s11828/3-1.html


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, welche alte Bekannte hinter der SST stecken:
> 
> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s11828/3-1.html


Wundert mich eigentlich nicht wirklich, falls das so wäre...


----------



## Fidul (17 Oktober 2003)

Im Forum zum Heise-Artikel hat jemand diesen hochinteressanten Link gepostet, dessen Auswirkungen auch bereits bei Heise aufgeschlagen sind: SÜDWEST PRESSE Online von Abmahnwelle betroffen
Mowap scheint kein Kind von Traurigkeit zu sein...


----------



## RiGGs (18 Oktober 2003)

network schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> *Bitte sagt mir, was ich als Laie jetzt machen soll, wenn eine Rechnung kommen sollte. Bezahlen werde ich natürlich erstmal nichts.*...



Nicht bezahlen.
Die Tipps aus dem Forum hier nutzen (Rechnung zurückschicken, Kopie behalten, Beispiele s.o.).
Dieses Forum weiterverfolgen.


----------



## pieter (18 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,
mich hat dieser dialer STT Telekom auch erwischt. Dank Eurem Forum gestärkt in meiner Meinung nicht einfach ignorieren sondern aktiv zur Wehr setzen, hab ich die Rechnung samt Begleitschreiben zurück geschickt.
Einmal nach Kopenhavn und einmal nach Warthausen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.
Die Post kassiert dafür 9 Euro und ein paar cent. Mal sehen, was passiert. 
Wahrscheinlich nichts mehr. Ich schätze, dass nicht wenige Leute aus Schamgefühl diese Rechnung begleichen werden. Darauf ist diese Firma wohl aus.
Die Telefon-Hotline  halte ich auch für eine weitere Abzocke.

Echt cool. dass es dies Forum gibt. Danke und Gruß


----------



## Counselor (18 Oktober 2003)

Der Service 0800 ist ein Vertrag zwischen dem Netzbetreiber und der SST zugunsten des Anrufers. Der Anrufer erwirbt das Recht, die SST kostenlos anrufen zu können (btw: ohne daß der Netzbetreiber einen Erfolg schuldet).

Fazit: Durch den Anruf wird per se kein Vertrag geschlossen (weder mit dem Netzbetreiber, noch mit der SST). Die SST kann per se nur belegen, angerufen worden zu sein.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2003)

*STT Telekom*

Hallo Leute, 
in der PC-Welt 11/2003 Seite 22 ist von dem neuen Gesetz "Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von Mehrwertdienst-Nummern" die Rede. Dies ist seit 15.8. in Kraft und bietet wohl neuen schutz gegen "unsichtbare" Dialer.
hat sich damit schon jemand auseinandergesetzt ? Ich habe gestern auch so eine ominöse "Faktura" aus dem Briefkasten geholt. Unabhängig davon, dass ich weder ein Icon "Live Player" habe noch mein Dialer-Warner Alarm geschlagen hat und ich über DSL surfe und ISDN nur per ext. Modem nutze, dass meist abgeklemmt ist: Könnte es sein, dass hier wahllos Rechnungen an (vom Provider verkaufte) Adressen versandt werden ? Dazu meine Bitte, schreibt kurz, über welche Provider ihr surft. Ich über T-Offline bzw. 1&1. Werde die Rechnung nicht bezahlen und per Einschreiben zunächst einspruch und Erklärung fordern.


----------



## sascha (18 Oktober 2003)

> dem neuen Gesetz "Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von Mehrwertdienst-Nummern" die Rede. Dies ist seit 15.8. in Kraft und bietet wohl neuen schutz gegen "unsichtbare" Dialer.
> hat sich damit schon jemand auseinandergesetzt ?



Diese Frage meinst Du nicht ernst, oder?





> Könnte es sein, dass hier wahllos Rechnungen an (vom Provider verkaufte) Adressen versandt werden ?



Dafür liegen bislang keinerlei Anhaltspunkte vor. Zumal dies einen schweren Verstoß gegen die einschlägigen Datenschutzgesetze bedeuten  würde, den sich wohl kein Provider für eine Provision an 87 Euro leisten würde...


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2003)

*Re: STT Telekom*



			
				leo-hh schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig davon, dass ich weder ein Icon "Live Player" habe noch mein Dialer-Warner Alarm geschlagen hat und ich über DSL surfe und ISDN nur per ext. Modem nutze, dass meist abgeklemmt ist: Könnte es sein, dass hier wahllos Rechnungen an (vom Provider verkaufte) Adressen versandt werden ? Dazu meine Bitte, schreibt kurz, über welche Provider ihr surft. Ich über T-Offline bzw. 1&1. Werde die Rechnung nicht bezahlen und per Einschreiben zunächst einspruch und Erklärung fordern.



1: Da 0800 Nummern kostenlos sind, warum sollte ein 0190 Warnprogramm "anschlagen"

2: Es ist unwahrscheinlich daß Provider "wahllos" Adressen verkaufen, da das mehr als nur Ärger verursachen würde (Datenschutz)

3:alle  bisherigen Fälle laufen nach dem gleichen Schema: Runummernübermittlung und volle Adresse 
der Teilnehmer im Telefonverzeichnis. Diese "Adressbeschaffung" ist relativ einfach , auch wenn laut OLG Entscheidung die Reverse- Identifikation verboten ist 

4: Solange (auch nur zeitweise) ein ISDN/Analog- Anschluß vorhanden ist kann der Schutz der DSL-Verbindung ausgehebelt 
werden. Bei Versuchen mit dem Dialer wurden die DSL_Verbindungen vom Dialer ohne jede
 Vorwarnung getrennt und es wurde versucht über analog/ISDN einzuwählen


----------



## sascha (19 Oktober 2003)

> auch wenn laut OLG Entscheidung die Reverse- Identifikation verboten ist



@tf

klär mich mal auf - das urteil kenn ich (noch) nicht...


----------



## sascha (19 Oktober 2003)

das hier?

http://www.aufrecht.de/1319.html


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> das hier?
> 
> http://www.aufrecht.de/1319.html



jep, betraf die berühmte Klicktel-CD   

die ist das zwar verboten worden, aber es gibt sie ja immer noch und so viel Neuan- und Ummeldungen
 gibt es ja nun auch nicht, laß es mal 10% sein seitdem, die  sich geändert haben, d.h daß 90 % aller Einträge
 auch deren, die danach erst auf die Idee gekommen sein sollten, ihre Adresse löschen zu lassen,
 da noch immer locker zu finden sind....


----------



## dvill (19 Oktober 2003)

Die haben ihre Datenbank möglicherweise selbst erstellt, wenn das stimmt

http://heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=4390784&forum_id=48406

Zum Gültigkeit des Vertrag ist das

http://heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=4390542&forum_id=48406

eine Meinungsäußerung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## RiGGs (19 Oktober 2003)

Ich hab' so langsam den Eindruck, dass die darauf abfahren, dass ein Teil Rechnungen bezahlt und andere wiederum auf der 0900 anrufen.
Und das werden die so lange tun, bis die Luft eng wird und jemand gegen die klagt. Hierzu werden mit Sicherheit auch Foren beobachtet und gelesen.
Vielleicht kommen ja noch Mahnungen - aber was soll's. Sollen die doch mal versuchen, ein gerichtl. Mahnverfahren einzuleiten - hierzu müssten jeweils 30,- € vorgestreckt werden. DAS werden die mit Sicherheit nicht tun. Und dann ist immer noch gegenügend Zeit zum Handeln.


----------



## ziggy (19 Oktober 2003)

*Servus!*

Servus Ihr Leut! 

Mich hat es auch erwischt! Genau die gleichen Umstände und die gleiche Rechnung wie bei den Vorgängern! Werde natürlich nicht zahlen und es mal auf ne Mahnung ankommen lassen (die wahrscheinlich eh nie kommt!)! Aber wenn es hier ne Sammelklage oder so geben sollte, dann würde ich mich durchaus anschließen! Großes Lob an das Forum - ist ne gute Beruhigung für einen Laien, daß er nicht alleine da steht!

Als dann

ziggy


----------



## RiGGs (19 Oktober 2003)

Ich würde trotzdem allen Betroffenen raten, die Rechnung zurückzuschicken. Ob das nun unbedingt per Einschreiben (mit oder ohne Rückschein) erfolgen sollte kann ich nicht sagen - ist normalerweise ja auch nicht üblich. Ich hab's zumindest auf dem "normalen" Postweg zurückgeschickt. Einmal das Original an STT Dänemark, eine Kopie nach Warthausen. Kopie der Rechnung und der Schreiben natürlich behalten. Und evtl. Rückstände der Dateien - für etwas erfahrene User - in einem zip-Ordner zwecks Beweisführung sichern.
Somit dürften wir Betroffene auf der sicheren Seite sein. Ob das so ist (der sichere Weg) kann aber wahrscheinlich nur einer der Juristen hier beantworten.


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Servus!*



			
				ziggy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn es hier ne Sammelklage oder so geben sollte, dann würde ich mich durchaus anschließen



Trotz des Lobes , es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland! 

Bitte  genau durchlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

Tf


----------



## Dobetin (20 Oktober 2003)

*zweiter Versuch*

Hallo Geschädigte! 
Auch ich als Betroffener darf jetzt hier mitreden. Als ich in der letzten Woche dieses ominöse Schreiben erhielt, habe ich einem befreundeten Anwalt für Telekommunikationsrecht den Sachverhalt erklärt und er hat gesagt, dass es die Briefmarke, die man auf ein Einspruchsschreiben klebt, nicht wert sei. 
Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner RiGGs an, indem ich davon ausgehe, dass diese Abzocker darauf spekulieren, dass man entweder, warum auch immer, den Überweisungsträger bezahlt oder aufgebrachterweise die Hotline anruft. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit solch ein Tour eine rechtlich Handhabe gegen uns besitzt. Ich möchte trotzdem gerne wissen, ob sich die Sache nach einem Schreiben erledigt hat oder ob noch Mahnungen versendet werden. 

Bis dann


----------



## technofreak (20 Oktober 2003)

*Re: zweiter Versuch*



			
				Dobetin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte trotzdem gerne wissen, ob sich die Sache nach einem Schreiben erledigt hat
> oder ob noch Mahnungen versendet werden.



Das wird sich zeigen, ob dieses "Unternehmen" nach der Veröffentlichungen in beiden Foren, Heise.de  und teltarif.de 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28432#28432
und auch weiteren Infoportalen:
EDV-Portal:Abzocke mit 0800-Dialer
noch den Nerv besitzt , weiter vorzugehen. 
tf


----------



## Antidialer (20 Oktober 2003)

Sehr interessant, was man so im Internet liest. Lest mal bitte bei Heise die Meldung:  

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jo-20.10.03-000/

Der Betreiber der 0900 Nummer, die auf den Rechnungen als Info Nummer angegeben ist, steht auch hinter einer Abmahnwelle wegen KFZ Kennzeichen im Donainnamen. Sehr interessant. Angesichts dieser meldung bekomme ich Zweifel, ob die Verantwortlichen wirklich in Dänemark sitzen, oder ob die Rechnungen nur von einer Briefkastenfirma kommen und die wahren Hintermänner in Bieberrach sitzen!


----------



## RiGGs (20 Oktober 2003)

Das wird ja immer verwirrender.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2003)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr interessant, was man so im Internet liest. Lest mal bitte bei Heise die Meldung:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jo-20.10.03-000/
> 
> (...)



Heise ist da vielleicht nicht ganz aktuell:



			
				Südwestaktuell v. 17.10.03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ulm - Am heutigen Freitag ging uns ein Schreiben des *Rechtsanwaltes Wolfgang Pasch aus Nürnberg *zu, welches uns eine Patentsrechtsverletzung vorwirft und Schadensersatz in Höhe von 580,- Euro zzgl. 554,50 Euro Anwaltskosten fordert, weil wir im Internet eine Domain führen, deren Name ein KFZ-Kennzeichen enthält. Es handelt sich um unsere Internet-Seite h**p://www.gp-branchen.de, auf der wir Anzeigen aus der NWZ (Neue Württembergische Zeitung, www.nwz.de) veröffentlichen.
> 
> Das Schreiben ist datiert auf den 13.10.2003, am 17.10.2003 (Freitag) haben wir es per Post erhalten und als Zahlungsziel ist der 20.10.2003 (Montag!) genannt.
> 
> ...


_Gem. NUB selbst teilweise editiert_

http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/landundwelt/politik/artikel834104.php

RA Pasch muss daher *in dieser Sache* jetzt für Heise auch gar nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen, da er mangels Mandats ohnehin nichts sagen dürfte.


----------



## Antidialer (20 Oktober 2003)

Mir kommt das ganze ebenfalls sehr spanisch vor. Was die Abmahnungen betrifft, so scheint das von langer Hand geplant zu sein. Zuerst ein Trivialpatent anmelden, und dann Abmahnungen wegen Patentverletzung versenden. Vor allem gehen die Abmahnungen nur an kleine Firmen und Privatpersonen und nicht zb an Microsoft (die es strenggenommen genau so betreffen würde). Dazu der enge Zeitramen. 

Und dann auch noch die Verwicklung dieser Firma in diese 0800 Dialer -geschichte. 

Hier scheint jemand mit Macht auf betrügerische Weise Geld machen zu wollen. Wenn das mal nicht böse nach hinten losgeht!


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2003)

Nachtrag:



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile hat der Betreiber der Abmahnungen, der Inhaber der Biberacher Firma M., M. H., einer Lokalzeitung erklärt, das Mandat bestehe weiterhin. Weder Rechtsanwalt Pasch noch Firmeninhaber Hermann waren bislang für heise online für eine Stellungnahme zu erreichen.



RA Pasch kann auch gegen den Willen des Firmeninhabers das Mandat niederlegen. Wenn der Anwalt dies tut,. kann Herr M.H. dies nicht einseitig wieder ändern, auch wenn er so etwas in der Presse behauptet.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

DiT schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> also ich wurde von diesem DIALER auch erwischt. Wir haben eine Rufnummersperre von 0190 etc an unserem Anschluss.
> 
> ...


.

Hallo, habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung über 87,90 Euro erhalten. Weiß nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll !!  Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben ?


----------



## sascha (20 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe hier eine erste und vorläufige(!) Einschätzung einer Landes-Verbraucherzentrale zu dem Fall auf dem Tisch liegen. Darin heißt es unter anderem:



> Es wird ja ein Vertrag über die Nutzung nur für einen Monat geschlossen. Hier fehlt jede Belehrung über ein Widerrufsrecht, weswegen - selbst für den Fall, dass ein Vertrag überhaupt wirksam zustande gekommen sein sollte - dieser unbefristet lange widerrufbar sein müßte.



und



> Ich kann nur empfehlen, sich gegen die Rechnung zur Wehr zu setzen und nicht zu bezahlen, insbesondere dann, wenn man den Dienst gar nicht genutzt hat. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Firma es auf Klagen ankommen lassen wird.



Ich hoffe morgen oder übermorgen die endgültige Einschätzung mit konkreten Ratschlägen zu bekommen. Diese wird dann natürlich (auch hier) veröffentlicht.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Mich hat es auch erwischt. Genauso wie bei allen anderen geschildert. Habe auch ISDN, stehe allerdings NICHT im Telefonbuch. Mich hat eine freundliche Dame (mit süddeutschem Akzent) angerufen und gemeint, die Firma stt telecom hätte mir für einen Internetdienst zuviel berechnet und wolle mir nun eine Gutschrift zukommen lassen. Blöd wie ich war, habe ich natürlich meine Adresse durchgegeben.
Auf meine Frage hin, um welchen Internetdienst es sich denn handele, und wann dieser genutzt worden wäre, meinte sie nur, das steht dann alles auf dem Schreiben.
Die Rechnung ist ein oder zwei Tage nach dem Anruf ausgestellt worden.
Eine Verbindung mit dem Namen C$ hatte ich auch in meinen Netzwerkverbindungen. Habe diese aber gelöscht.
Ich werde erstmal abwarten und nichts tun.


----------



## RiGGs (21 Oktober 2003)

Anthony schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mich hat eine freundliche Dame (mit süddeutschem Akzent) angerufen und gemeint, die Firma stt telecom hätte mir für einen Internetdienst zuviel berechnet und wolle mir nun eine Gutschrift zukommen lassen....Die Rechnung ist ein oder zwei Tage nach dem Anruf ausgestellt worden...



Dieses Vorgehen ist echt frech. Es beweist immerhin die dubiosen Absichten, welche dahinterstecken. Und da der Begriff "Faktura" statt Rechnung auf dem Schreiben erscheint ist es wirklich offensichtlich, mit wem die ihr Geld verdienen.

@tf:
Kann man da wirklich nix tun? Oder seid ihr nach wie vor am Ball?


----------



## technofreak (21 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> @tf:
> Kann man da wirklich nix tun? Oder seid ihr nach wie vor am Ball?



Natürlich  , bevor aber keine  weiteren Aktionen erfolgen, (strafrechtlich relevante)
kann man nur abwarten. Am Telefon Leute ausspionieren ist frech, aber nicht illegal.
Ob es sinnvoll ist, Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges zu ertatten, weiß ich nicht, da können Juristen wohl eher was zu sagen 
Wenn tatsächlich weitere Aktionen in Form von Mahnungen erfolgen sollten, wird man sehen. 
Eine uralte Strategie  im Zivilrecht ist  es, den Gegner in den Zugzwang zu bringen und das ist ja hier der Fall.
Die wollen Geld haben, also müssen sie handeln, wenn nicht, kriegen sie eben nix....
Wenn sie handeln, müßten sie ihre Ansprüche vor Gericht begründen, und darauf haben sie es laut Heise 
noch nie ankommen lassen 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

*Neue Meldung zu den Abmahnungen*

Zu den Abmahnungen gibt es bei Heise folgende neuere Meldung:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-21.10.03-003/

Was wohl bei den Ermittlungen heraus kommen wird? Könnte man nicht wegen des Dialers gleich mit ermitteln?


----------



## technofreak (21 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Neue Meldung zu den Abmahnungen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man nicht wegen des Dialers gleich mit ermitteln?



Was hat das mit den 0800-Dialern zu tun?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

*Antwort*

@technofreak:

Einige Beiträge weiter oben (genauer gesagt in diesem: Antidialer
                       Erstellt: Mo, 20.10.2003, 18:34    Betreff

wurde behauptet die beiden Themen hätten miteinander zu tun.

Folglich hielt ich die Meldung bei Heise für relevat und habe sie gepostet.

Bezüglich des Dialers: Es gab ja in diversen Postings Andeutungen, der Dialer hätte sich selbst installiert, da wäre es doch ermittelnswert ob das - so dies zutrifft - nicht möglicherweise rechtlich relevant und ermittelnswert wäre (Stichwort: Computersabotage,...)


----------



## technofreak (21 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Antwort*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> wurde behauptet die beiden Themen hätten miteinander zu tun.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28732#28732

Das mag ja sein , daß da Verbindungen bestehen , aber es sind trotzdem zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. 
außerdem bitte Strafrecht und Zivilrecht nicht durcheinander würfeln.
Die Strafanzeige gegen den abmahnenden Anwalt

http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=kat20031020-376G

hat nichts mit dem Problem hier zu tun. Wenn jemand vorgeblich zwei   voneinander unabhängige
 unterschiedliche strafbare  Handlungen begeht, werden auch  zwei unabhängige Ermittlungen geführt. 

Beispiel: Wenn jemand bei an Kreuzung A bei Rot rüberfährt und eine Stunde später bei B "geblitzt" wird,
 wird da auch kein gemeinsames Verfahren draus gemacht.


----------



## RiGGs (21 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Eine uralte Strategie  im Zivilrecht ist  es, den Gegner in den Zugzwang zu bringen und das ist ja hier der Fall.
> Die wollen Geld haben, also müssen sie handeln, wenn nicht, kriegen sie eben nix....
> Wenn sie handeln, müßten sie ihre Ansprüche vor Gericht begründen, und darauf haben sie es laut Heise
> noch nie ankommen lassen
> ...



Schon richtig.
Mir geht es aber auch um die "Dummen" (nicht böse gemeint - aber von den Dummen steht angeblich jeden Tag einer auf, und den wollen die finden), welche - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - die Rechnungen bezahlen oder die 0900er anrufen.
Mir geht es also nicht nur um das, was die tun werden, sondern auch um das, was die derzeit augenscheinlich noch tun.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe erst heute diese "Rechnung" erhalten, mich würde interessieren wann bei euch das Fälligkeitsdatum ist, also bei mir ist es am 25.10.2003. Ich habe ebenfalls vor dieses Schreiben zurückzuschicken und eine Nachricht mitzuschicken. Mal sehn was passieren wird..


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

*Neuere Entwicklungen*

Auch bei Heise wird nunmehr ein Zusammenhang zwischen der KFZ-Abmahnung und dem 0800er-Dialer gemeldet.

Näheres unter:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-22.10.03-000/


----------



## AmiRage (22 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Neuere Entwicklungen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei Heise wird nunmehr ein Zusammenhang zwischen der KFZ-Abmahnung und dem 0800er-Dialer gemeldet.





			
				Ermittlungen gegen Kfz-Kennzeichen-Abmahner im vollem Gange (heise.de) schrieb:
			
		

> Der Name des Patentinhabers Michael Hermann wird mittlerweile auch mit einem Fall um einen 0800-Dialer in Verbindung gebracht....


Das ist ja nichts Neues, aber in der Sache ist da aber wohl kein Zusammenhang ersichtlich (oder überhaupt vorstellbar).


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2003)

> in der Sache ist da aber wohl kein Zusammenhang ersichtlich



in der sache sicher nicht. aber möglicherweise eben in den handelnden/verantwortlichen personen.


----------



## No Dialing (23 Oktober 2003)

die Frage ist, ob die Staatsanwaltschaft "erkennt", dass die beiden Sachen(Domain und 900- Dialer) im Zusammenhang, sprich Person, sind. M. E: ja, denn scheinbar geht es diesem Herrn M. H. finanziell nicht sehr gut, um auf direse Machenschaften zu verfallen. Komischerweise, denn die mowap allgemein scheint an sich einen guten Ruf zu haben.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2003)

Neue Entwicklung:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jo-23.10.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Kfz-Kennzeichen-Abmahnungen: Anwalt legt Mandat nieder
> 
> Am gestrigen Mittwoch war im Fall der Abmahnwelle zu Kfz-Kennzeichen in Domain-Namen noch immer nicht klar, ob der abmahnende Nürnberger Rechtsanwalt Wolfgang Pasch sein Mandat niedergelegt hat oder nicht. Nun hat einer der am Fall beteiligten Anwälte, der Dortmunder Robert Ruhland, von Pasch ein Fax erhalten, in dem der Rechtsanwalt die Mandatsniederlegung mitteilt: "Ich [...] bestätige, dass ich gestern alle mir übertragenen Mandate niedergelegt habe."
> 
> Nach Ansicht von Rechtsanwalt Ruhland ist mit der Niederlegung des Mandats durch Pasch "zunächst erst einmal eines der vorrangigsten Ziele erreicht": Der Betreiber der Abmahnwelle, Michael Hermann, stehe ohne Anwalt da und könne somit keine Ansprüche vor dem Landgericht erwirken. Entwarnung kann aber noch nicht gegeben werden: Nach Informationen der Schwäbischen Zeitung aus Biberach steht Hermann bereits in Kontakt mit einem neuen Rechtsvertreter, "einer auf gewerblichen Rechtsschutz spezialisierten Kanzlei aus München". (jo/c't)


----------



## Torian (23 Oktober 2003)

<Kfz-Kennzeichen-Abmahnungen>

Die haben es sogar zum "Absahner des Monats Oktober" auf www.abmahnwelle.de gebracht.



> "- 6.000 versandte, nahezu wortgleiche Abmahnungen sind Rekord aller bisher vom Verein Abmahnwelle beobachteten Abmahnserien. Schon dies sicherte dem Gespann H./P. den Preis ohne jede Diskussionen der Jury und zeigt, zu welchen Leistungen Deutschlands emsigste Unternehmer, die Absahner fähig sind. Das ist wahrlich Weltspitze!"
> (...)
> - bei 534 EUR Gebühren je Abmahnung ein 3,2 Mio Umsatz für RA P. Bei geschätzten Produktionskosten von 3-5 EUR je Brief und schlappen 3.000 EUR an Postgebühren ein hübscher Happen. Zusammen mit der Schadenersatzforderung von je 580 EUR bereitet sich RA P., der sich freudlicher Weise um das gesamte Inkasso kümmert, auf einen Anstieg seines Kontostandes auf gut 6,68 Mio EUR vor.



Torian


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Informationen der Schwäbischen Zeitung aus Biberach steht Hermann bereits in Kontakt mit einem neuen Rechtsvertreter, "einer auf gewerblichen Rechtsschutz spezialisierten Kanzlei aus München". (jo/c't)



Könnte der Geschäftsführer dieser Firma

http://www.global-netcom.de/site/de/company/index.asp

der neue Anwalt sein?

http://www.gravenreuth.de/home.html

Counselor


----------



## Torian (23 Oktober 2003)

-> http://www.advograf.de  

Wobei natülich kein Zusammenhang zu dem vorhergehenden Posting besteht  0
Torian


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Oktober 2003)

*Neuer Anwalt*



> Könnte der Geschäftsführer dieser Firma
> 
> http://www.global-netcom.de/site/de/company/index.asp
> 
> der neue Anwalt sein?



Nö, Syndikus ist Mitglied in Günnis Kanzleigemeinschaft und Günni selbst hat (angeblich) bereits die Vertretung von Opfern dieser Abmahnung übernommen.
Stichwort: Interessenkonflikt

Außerdem glaube ich nicht, das Günnis Schergen Irgendwas übernehmen, was ein Anderer vorher schon öffentlichkeitswirksam in den Graben gefahren hat.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Hier ist ja mächtig was los*



			
				thr schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dialer mit diesem Code ist bei der RegTP nicht registriet!!!
> --> Bezahlen muss niemand!!!!!!



Ich hatte den inzwischen auch. Und: Es ist kein Dialer!!! Der "Dialer" ruft zwar eine 0800-Nr. für lau an, aber DANN erst kommt man zu zahlen usw. Das Dial-in ist wohl tatsächlich kostenlos. Und dann muß das Dingens wohl auch nicht registriert werden?

Carthoris


----------



## Wagi (23 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die CDs sind noch zu erwerben. Nicht offiziell in Deutschland aber des öfteren bekomme ich durch das Firmenfax entsprechende Angebote von schweizerischen Firmen.
Die Angebote umfassen Klicktel (aktuelle Version)+ Rufident (Tool zur Rückwärtssuche). 

Die Telefonnummer von Intrum gehört ja auch nem CallCenter in Großostheim. Woher ich das wohl weiß...

(zu spätes Posting daher fehlender Zusammenhang---Sorry, für Abwesenheit in diesem Threat)


----------



## Wagi (23 Oktober 2003)

Guckt ma, was heute auf meinem Rechner im Hintergrund los ist:

Abgehend	23.10.03, 16:44:56	08001011789		  ----  Abgehend	23.10.03, 16:45:02	08001011789		  ---- Abgehend	23.10.03, 16:45:08	08001011789		  ----  
Abgehend	23.10.03, 16:45:14	08001011789		  ----  Abgehend	23.10.03, 16:45:20	008001011789		  ----  Abgehend	23.10.03, 16:45:34	008001011789		  ----  Abgehend	23.10.03, 16:45:48	008001011789		  ----  Abgehend	23.10.03, 16:46:02	008001011789		  ----  

Die ---- stehen für die Verbindungszeit. Ganz schön hartnäckig dieses Dingen. Heute bin ich entspannter als neulich. Ab heute funktioniert die Rufnummerunterdrückung (hoffe ich).


----------



## RiGGs (23 Oktober 2003)

@Wagi:
Ist das dieser STT-Dialer?
Ich hab' den auch noch in den "Verbindungen" zwecks Beweisführung. Das ISDN-Kabel ist jedoch ausgesteckt und ich gehe nur über DSL und Teledat320 ins Netz.
Besteht noch eine Gefahr, wenn ich den Dialer drin lasse?


----------



## Wagi (23 Oktober 2003)

@ RiGGs

Ich kenne mich nicht gut genug aus.

Per email haben sich schon mal Geschädigte an mich gewandt, die behaupteten, das trotz DSL und ohne Telefonkabelverbindung (kein DFÜ o.ä.)mit dem Rechner, sich die Dialer trotzdem einwählen konnten. Keine Ahnung wie das funzt, aber auch zu wenig Ahnung um diese Leute als Lügner o.ä. hinzustellen.
Daher halte ich die Klappe. Meinem Verständnis nach:
Nix Kabel Telefon in Computer = nix rufen an teuer, weil nix rufen an nix kann teuer sein

Wahrscheinlich sehe ich das zu undifferenziert.


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Per email haben sich schon mal Geschädigte an mich gewandt, die behaupteten,
> das trotz DSL und ohne Telefonkabelverbindung (kein DFÜ o.ä.)mit dem Rechner,
> sich die Dialer trotzdem einwählen konnten.



Und zum x-ten Mal , das ist Unfug, entweder die Betreffenden kennen ihren Anschluß nicht (z.B. indirekter Zugang 
über eine  TK_Anlage)  oder sie sagen die Unwahrheit  bewußt oder unbewußt, das sage ich in aller Deutlichkeit. 
Wer das Gegenteil behauptet, soll die Tatsachen auf den Tisch legen! 
tf


----------



## RiGGs (23 Oktober 2003)

Gut.
Heisst also definitiv: Vorausgesetzt ich kenne meinen PC/meine Anlage und wähle mich ausschließlich über die Telekomverbindung per DSL (wie in meinem Fall) ins Netz und die anderen Verbindungen sind getrennt (in meinem Fall ISDN ausgesteckt) dann kann der Dialer nichts tun. Auch wenn er im Internetexplorer unter "Verbindungen" steht (welche ich wie eben erwähnt nicht benutze).
Richtig?
Ihr macht mich unsicher.


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst also definitiv: Vorausgesetzt ich kenne meinen PC/meine Anlage und wähle mich ausschließlich über die Telekomverbindung per DSL (wie in meinem Fall) ins Netz und die anderen Verbindungen sind getrennt (in meinem Fall ISDN ausgesteckt) dann kann der Dialer nichts tun.



Ja , sonst müßte ich schon Tausende von Euronen auf meiner Telefonrechnung haben,
Dubiose, kriminelle Sites sind meine Leidenschaft, vor allem wenn sie sich so heftig beschweren,
dass sie über die zwar hard-und softwaremäßig installierte , aber nicht angeschlossene 
Modemverbindung nicht rauskönnen   
Es ist immer ein Hochgenuss, die Beschwerdemeldungen der Dialer zu sehen ... 
tf


----------



## RiGGs (23 Oktober 2003)

Danke.
Euer Engagement ist wirklich bewundernswert.
Aber auch ein etwas seltsames Hobby.


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch ein etwas seltsames Hobby.



Na ja , nicht das ein falsches Bild entsteht, daß ist nur *ein* Hobby , da gibt es noch gaaanz anderere , 
viel angenehmere, aber so etwas Schadenfreude tut auch mal  ganz gut.

Das eigentliche Problem ist, daß man nie feststellen kann, ob der Dialer tatsächlich 
den versprochenen Zugang ermöglicht oder nur ein Abzockerdialer ist, aber das ist mir offengestanden
 so wichtig   wie die Frage, ob der Sack Reis in China nach rechts oder links umfällt. 
Die "Leistungen" eines Dialers sind für mich so uninteressant,   wie die akustischen Stöhndienste,
 die allnächtlich in den Privat-TVs  angedient  werden....
tf


----------



## Fidul (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Neuer Anwalt*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, Syndikus ist Mitglied in Günnis Kanzleigemeinschaft und Günni selbst hat (angeblich) bereits die Vertretung von Opfern dieser Abmahnung übernommen.
> Stichwort: Interessenkonflikt



O-Ton:
ICH VERTRETE DEN HERRN HERMANN ZUMINDEST NICHT!


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> Danke.
> Euer Engagement ist wirklich bewundernswert.
> Aber auch ein etwas seltsames Hobby.




Was heißt hier Hobby? Ich war Betroffener. Dabei wurde ich von den Unternehmen anfangs nicht ernst genommen. Das hat mich gewurmt. Gegen die schnippische Behandlung von ganz weit oben herab, insbesondere durch einen Mitarbeiter des Callcenters des Unternehmens mit dem großen T, bin ich dann angetreten.

Das Verhalten, dass die ihre Kunde nicht ernst nehmen, hat zumindest eine Ursache: Die Telefongesellschaften kamen damit bisher durch.

Wenn ich jetzt einige in meinem Fall erzogen habe, sollen andere Kunden auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen Hinweise bekommen, wie sie ihre Telefongesellschaft ebenfalls erziehen können.

Wenn eine Einrichtung nicht mehr Behörde sondern Dienstleistungsunternehmen sein will, dann muss sich auch ihre Einstellung ändern. Aus einem Petenten wird ein Kunde.

Wenn Du so willst ist das die Rache des Frisörs. Nicht nur ich kann und bin renitent. Ich helfe auch anderen renitent zu sein.

Meine Hobbies sind der Garten, mein Engagement bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr u. a.


----------



## Wagi (24 Oktober 2003)

@ Jurist 

Der Feuerwehrmann steht Dir.


@ all

Generell finde ich Dialer toll. Ein unkompliziertes Abrechnungsverfahren. 
Aber... (der Rest erübrigt sich, da alle Forumsteilnehmer hier selber Erfahrungen gemacht haben und damit den Satz selber zu ende bringen).


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Generell finde ich Dialer toll. Ein unkompliziertes Abrechnungsverfahren. .


Deine  Begeisterung für Dialer kann ich, seit ich dieses "tolle" Abrechnungssystem 
(Gott sei Dank ohne finanzielle Schäden)  kennengelernt habe, nicht teilen. An meiner Einstellung vom 05.05.2002
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919
habe ich  seit damals noch nicht den leisteste Veranlassung einer Änderung meiner Beurteilung vorzunehmen gesehen
tf


----------



## Wagi (24 Oktober 2003)

@ TF

Ich dachte bei dem tollen Abrechnungssystem eher an Stiftung Warentest. Zwar habe ich dort noch keine Tests "gekauft", allerdings erscheint mir ein Dialer für diesen Fall sinnvoll zu sein.
Die Grundidee ist unkompliziert und einfach. Wenn jedoch nur Mißbrauch damit betrieben wird, ist es verständlich dass wirklich jeder Abneigungen gegenüber dieser Abrechnungsvariante hat.

@ all

 Habe gerade erstmalig Post von STT Telecom erhalten.
 Da mein Telefonanschluß sich aber nicht bei meinem Wohnsitz befindet und dort auch nicht angemeldet ist, wurde der Brief an einen Adresse geschickt, wo kein Briefkasten ist und auch niemand gemeldet ist. 
Folglich bringe ich den Brief gleich mal zur Post und weise darauf hin, dass ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wohin der Brief zugestellt werden soll.

Mal sehen was die sagen...

(Doppelposting da zwei Threats zu einem Thema)


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte bei dem tollen Abrechnungssystem eher an Stiftung Warentest. Zwar habe ich dort noch keine Tests "gekauft", allerdings erscheint mir ein Dialer für diesen Fall sinnvoll zu sein.
> Die Grundidee ist unkompliziert und einfach. Wenn jedoch nur Mißbrauch damit betrieben wird, ist es verständlich dass wirklich jeder Abneigungen gegenüber dieser Abrechnungsvariante hat.


Das Grundproblem ist und bleibt, daß der Mißbrauch vorprogrammiert ist, und das bis heute keine 
wirkliche Verbesserung auch nach zwei Gesetzesänderungen errreicht wurde:
http://www.heise.de/ct/03/22/050/default.shtml


> Abzocke statt Information
> Die neue Anti-Dialer-Gesetzgebung schreckt zwielichtige Betreiber nicht ab
> 
> Eine ganze Reihe neuer Abzock-Domains zeigt: Die Dialermafia hat sich auf das seit September geltende „Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern“ eingestellt und rechnet nach wie vor mit dem großen Reibach.



http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&t=1547938&pg=3#8684393


			
				Dialerschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Gut zwei Monate ist das Mehrwertdienste-Gesetz jetzt in Kraft. Doch mittlerweile zeigt sich immer deutlicher, dass nachgebessert werden muss. Schon kursieren 0800- und 0137-Dialer im Netz. Gleichzeitig streiten Dialer-Betreiber und Regulierungsbehörde ueber die Frage, was unter gesetzeskonformen Einwählprogrammen eigentlich zu verstehen ist. Der Verbraucher wiederum muss sich mit Hashwerten, Pruefprogrammen und Datenbanken herumschlagen, wenn er feststellen will, ob er einen registrierten Dialer vor sich hat. Und noch immer werden bestimmte Anbieter nicht muede, ihre Dialer als "kostenloses Zugangstool", "Multimedia-Update" oder "Browser-Erweiterung" zu verschleiern. Mit Transparenz hat das natuerlich wenig zu tun. Immerhin: Verbraucherministerin Renate Kuenast hat dieser Tage schon angekuendigt, dass das neue Gesetz bald erweitert wird. Hoffen wir das Beste.



Aber selbst wenn alles "seriös" wäre, das "Katze im Sack kaufen" Problem, wird immer bleiben.
tf


----------



## Wagi (24 Oktober 2003)

Da hast Du recht.
Mißbrauch ist nicht nur möglich, sondern tatsächlich gängige Praxis.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Stt Telekom*

Hallo alle miteinander,
habe heute genau die gleiche Rechnung, gleicher Betrag usw. bekommen.
Hab den dailer aber leider nicht mehr(oder zum Glück) auf meinem Rechner. Wie geht ihr vor?? Denk, erst mal nicht zahlen, Mahnung abwarten und dann ab zum Anwalt.......
Bei mir steht "Monatsabonnement", dann hätte man sich doch eigentlich anmelden müssen, mindestens per Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug. Das ist ja wohl bei keinem hier der Fall.
Adresse bei mir lautet:
STT, Postfach 1129, 88445 Warthausen!   09001-100782
Gruß,
Baktus!!


----------



## Wagi (24 Oktober 2003)

@ Baktus

Die Rechnung kam aber schätzungsweise aus Dänemark, oder ??
Beachte bitte auch den Threat " Neuer Dialer über0800!".  Ist das gleiche Thema. Auch STT und Gehilfen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

Genau, aus Dänemark..
werd ich gleich mal reinschauen, dank schön.


----------



## kiyaii (24 Oktober 2003)

*STT telekom betrüger*

ich habe auch einen rechnung bekommen und was mir unlogisch vorkommt sind die 17,58 % MwSt. welche berechnet werden. in deutschland zahlen wir 16% und in dänemark 25 %.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Stt Telekom*



			
				Baktus schrieb:
			
		

> Adresse bei mir lautet:
> STT, Postfach 1129, 88445 Warthausen!   09001-100782



Warthausen liegt bei Biberach. Die Rufnummer wurde am 26.9.2003 an die

mowap GmbH
Aspachstr. 2 
88400 Biberach  

vergeben. Deren Geschäftsführer .......ist auch Inhaber eines EU-Verfahrens-Patents. Dadurch glaubt er bzw. seine Einzelfirma LVH Lizenzvertrieb sich berechtigt, tausenden Domaininhabern die Verwendung von Kfz-Kürzeln enthaltenden Domainbezeichnungen verbieten zu können.

Diese 0800-Dialer- Rechnungen mit Hinweisen auf den Warthausener STT-Kundendienst werden von der 

STT Telekom
Postfach 2647 
DK - 2100 Koebenhavn Oe 
CVR-Nr. 10 40 92 76

versandt.  Das ist die

CVR-Nr. 10409276
*SECURE TELE TRANSFER ApS *
( Zweite Firmenbezeichnung: *DIALACOM ApS *)
Firmensitz: Nyhavn 61, 1051 København K 
Adresse: Rothesgade 6, 2100 København Ø 
Tel.: 35251650

Unter derselben Adresse residiert die 2003 gegründete

CVR-nr. 27028667 
*Forlaget Mbm Media ApS *
Rothesgade 6, st. th, 
2100 København Ø
Tlf.: 35 43 80 40
Geschäftsführer:  ......, Hellerup

Quelle:
 Selskabsregistreringer  

Unter der Domain mbmmedia.dk sind Dialer-Infos mit Hinweisen abrufbar, wie und wo bei der STT ApS Beschwerde-Gutschriften bei Fehlverbindungen beantragt werden können.

Unter http://www.dialacom.de/ wird auch einschlägige


> Dialersoftware von DIALACOM Inc., Coppenhagen, Dänemark


angeboten.  Vom selben Domaininhaber wird/wurde auch http://www.phuntotal.de/ betrieben.

gal

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2003)

> Warthausen liegt bei Biberach. Die Rufnummer wurde am 26.9.2003 an die
> 
> mowap GmbH
> Aspachstr. 2
> 88400 Biberach



hmmm wohl die einzige Adresse über die man wirklich was erreichen kann in der Sache, denk mal wg. der Rechnung haben die keine Chance Geld von mir zu bekommen.

Aber man sollte der Sache auf jeden Fall nachgehen um andere zu schützen. Wie genau ist die Firma Mowap in die Sache verwickelt ?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich hab' so langsam den Eindruck, dass die darauf abfahren, dass ein Teil Rechnungen bezahlt und andere wiederum auf der 0900 anrufen.
> Und das werden die so lange tun, bis die Luft eng wird und jemand gegen die klagt. Hierzu werden mit Sicherheit auch Foren beobachtet und gelesen.*Vielleicht kommen ja noch Mahnungen - aber was soll's. Sollen die doch mal versuchen, ein gerichtl. Mahnverfahren einzuleiten - hierzu müssten jeweils 30,- € vorgestreckt werden. DAS werden die mit Sicherheit nicht tun. Und dann ist immer noch gegenügend Zeit zum Handeln.



genau um das geht es leider, bin mir sicher daß sonst nix passiert... aber leider werden die dadurch jede Menge Gewinn machen, denn es wird viele geben die das zahlen bzw. die geschickt getarnte 0900Nr anrufen

wie gesagt wenn man sicher ist daß die Movap dahinter steckt... könnte man die wenigstens mit Massen- telefonanrufen oder mit einem Besuch ein wenig ärgern... freu mich schon auf die nette Frau in der Telefonzentrale :argue:


----------



## Wagi (26 Oktober 2003)

Ich für meinen Teil, habe die Rechnung (ungeöffnet) mit der Begründung "Unzustellbar" zurück schicken lassen. Mal sehen, wie dieser Verein darauf reagiert.


----------



## RiGGs (26 Oktober 2003)

@Andi:
Ich hab' mich schließlich (auch nach PN's mit einigen Boardgrößen - dickes Lob) dazu entschieden, abzuwarten (also Rechnung zurück und nix weiteres tun). Das ist jetzt genau eine Wohe her. Ich wollte die Verbraucherschutzzentrale noch anrufen, leider haben die nur 0190er-Servicenummern, welche ich mir von der Telekom hab' sperren lassen.
Außerdem haben wir ja wenig Ansatzpunkte, um gegen diese STT/Mowap - oder wer auch immer sonst dahinter steckt - vorzugehen. Es dürfte schwer sein, Betrug nachzuweisen, solange die nicht auf der Forderung bestehen. Noch könnten die sich theoretisch mit "oops, uns ist ein Fehler unterlaufen" aus der Sache ziehen. Leider.
Wir helfen uns gegenseitig hier - können aber nicht all denen helfen, die die Rechnungen einfach bezahlen. Schlussendlich kennen wir die ganzen Adressaten ja auch nicht.

@Wagi:
Klasse Sig! Dänen schenken wir noch ganz schön ein!


----------



## Wagi (26 Oktober 2003)

Auf das Dänen die Lust am Betrügen vergeht.  

Aber Schluß jetzt, sonst wird das volksverhetzend !! 
 :cry:


----------



## tuen1965 (27 Oktober 2003)

*STT Telekom*

hallo,
bewege mich zum erstemal in so einem forum, da ich seit letzter woche auch so eine rechnung erhalten habe (selber betrag, anschrift etc.) konnte auf meinem rechner keinen dialer entdecken. die seite poppte bei mir bei surfen im internet auf. danke für die nüzlichen tipps die ich hier lesen konnte. laut verbraucherschutzzentrale in hessen soll man eine anzeige bei der polizei machen. einen wiederspruch, eine kopie der anzeige beifügen und an die fa. stt telekom senden.
ich selbst habe einen isdn anschluß bei dem die rufnummernkennung noch eingeschaltet ist.

gruß uwe


----------



## RiGGs (27 Oktober 2003)

Theoretisch MUSST Du den Dialer haben - woher hätten die sonst Deine Anschrift (0800er Dialer, wählt sich ein, Rufnummer wird erkannt, Anschlussinhaber ermittelt, Rechnung geschickt).
Guck mal unter "Internet Explorer" <Rechtsklick>, "Eigenschaften", "Verbindungen" - dort müsste der $C-Dialer hängen.

Und woher hast Du die Infos bzgl. Verbraucherschutz und STT?  WAS genau bringst Du zur Anzeige? Wie belegst Du das? Gibt es schon Vorschläge seitens Verbraucherschutz beim Vorgehen gegen STT?


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

Und theoretisch kann es bei dieser Reverse-Engineering-Rechnungsstellung auch zu Fehlern kommen.   

Aber abgesehen davon stelle ich mir gerade die Frage, wie STT Telekom im Bestreitensfall überhaupt gerichtsverwertbar nachweisen will, dass genau diese Nummer angerufen hat. Denn erst recht bei Schaltung einer 0800er-Nummer wird die Telekom (oder wer auch immer) wohl kaum die kompletten Rufnummern listenweise weiterleiten dürfen, oder? Also keinerlei "zertifizierte" Basis für irgendetwas?!


----------



## RiGGs (27 Oktober 2003)

Hm.
Ich kenn' jemanden, der eine 0800er Nummer hat. Er hat die speziell für seine Außendienstmitarbeiter eingerichtet, weil es offensichtlich günstiger ist, wenn diese auf der 0800er anrufen anstatt vom Handy aus direkt die Firma im Festnetz. Die können mir bestimmt sagen, wie das abgerechnet/verwaltet wird.
Ich melde mich wieder.


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

Hmm, gibt's eigentlich keine entsprechende Suche nach der entsprechenden 0800er bei der RegTP wie bei 0190/0900 ... ?



> Vorläufige Regeln für die Zuteilung von Rufnummern für entgeltfreie Mehrwertdienste
> 
> 6. Auflagen
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man die RegTP mal nachfragen lassen oder geht dies jetzt nicht mehr nachdem über den Antrag entschieden wurde?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab mir auch so eine Rechnung aus Kopenhagen eingefangen.
Nur bin ich mir 100% sicher, dass ich damals nicht auf die *Weiter-*taste
gedrückt habe, sondern das der Dialer automatisch meine Nummer weitergeleitet hat. Ich werd erstmal nichts machen und keine Anzeige machen. Auch werde ich die Rechnung nicht zurückschicken, sondern eher abwarten was da noch so kommt. Ich denke das sich mein (unser) Problem sich in Luft auflösen wird. Das dieses Liveplayer-(Dialer)-Programm nicht das es für was es sich ausgibt liegt doch auf der Hand.

Noch zur Anmerkung:
Ich will dem (original) Liverplayer Programm ja nichts schlechtes nachsagen, aber was wäre denn, wenn ein Cracker das Programm so manipuliert hat, dass wenn man auf die *Abbrechen* oder auf die Taste zum *deinstallieren* des Programms drückt, doch eine Verbindung aufgebaut wird. Das wäre doch ein leichtes das Programm so zu ändern das es immer die Verbindungsfunktion ausführt.

Gruss


----------



## RiGGs (27 Oktober 2003)

Original LivePlayer?
Was ist das und warum wird er dann von STT zweckentfremdet??
Ich kenne nur Realplayer und einen namensähnlichen in Bezug auf die Soundkarte.

zu den 0800er:
Ich hab' nachgefragt, was mich jedoch nicht weiterbrachte.
In der von mir erwähnten Firma haben die Außendienstler ein Handy und sind auch die Einzigen, welche die 0800-Nummer ihrer Firma kennen. In der Zentrale laufen diese Gespräche dann auf, die Empfangsdame leitet dann an die gewünschten Sachbearbeiter weiter. Die Rufnummern der ankommenden Gespräche werden nicht aufgezeichnet. Es gibt schlussendlich eine Rechnung der Telekom für die 0800, ohne dass die Firma bzw. deren Buchhaltung aufgelistet bekommt, wer die Anrufer waren und wie lange die Gespräche dauerten bzw. wer der Anrufer war. Das weiss einzig und allein die Empfangsdame, die die Gespräche entgegennahm.
Ich glaube nun nicht, dass dies die übliche Verfahrensweise bei 0800-Nummern ist....*Schulterzuck*


----------



## Wagi (27 Oktober 2003)

Nur zur Info:
Ich habe gerade telefonisch versucht, den Anschluß zur Nummer 0800- 1011789 zu erreichen.
Es kam die Ansage:" Dieser Anschluß ist vorübergehend nicht zu erreichen."
Ob das was zu bedeuten hat, ist fraglich, da die Rufnummerübermittlung nicht vom zustande kommen einer Verbindung (eines Gesprächs) abhängig ist. Auch geschellt hat es nicht. (Was weiß ich wie dieser Ton heißt... )

Anm.: Doppelposting


----------



## pieter (27 Oktober 2003)

*STT-Telekom - Rückscheine*

Hallo Leute,
hab letztens die Rechnung nebst Begleitschreiben nach Kobenhavn und nach Warthausen per Einschreiben + Rückschein zurück geschickt. Die Rückscheine sind beide wieder da. Also ausgeliefert und Empfang bestätigt per Unterschrift. Natürlich kann man die Unterschriften nicht wirklich entziffern. Bringt uns auch nicht weiter. Mal abwarten, wie die STT darauf reagiert, wenn überhaupt.

Bis denne+Gruß


----------



## RiGGs (27 Oktober 2003)

Vielleicht ist denen das Geld für die Mahnungen ausgegangen.... :lol:


----------



## Wagi (27 Oktober 2003)

Würde mich nicht wirklich wundern, wenn jetzt die Nexnet Auftrtäge bekäme...?!? 8)


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

*an unsere Rechts-experten*

ein bisschen ärgern dürfte doch aber erlaubt sein, oder ?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe haben alle eine Rechnung mit Zahlschein Commerzbank bekommen. Nach dem Geldwäschegesetz wäre die Bank ja bei Kenntnis, dass es sich um Gelder aus Straftaten (wie auch immer man das auslegt) handelt zu einer Prüfung bzw. ggf. Anzeige verpflichtet, oder ? ...ist nur mal so ein Gedanke..bitte korrigert mich


----------



## Der Genervte (30 Oktober 2003)

Ich - als unkundiger - würde mal behaupten:

Erst, wenn die wegen einer im $261 StGB aufgeführten Straftaten verurteilt wurden, kommt §261 zur Geltung.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

nein, ich meine nicht. bin selbst bänker gewesen und in meiner (zugegeben länger zurückliegenden) Schulung Geldwäsche war bereits der Verdachtsmoment massgeblich für die meldung an den Geldwäschebeauftragten. Wenn dem die Schreiben der Geschädigten vorliegen, müsste er wohl schon tätig werden. Bin da aber echt überfragt, mache aber gern den ersten schritt und spreche mit meinem "Commerzbänker", ob STT da schon aufgefallen ist...


----------



## Der Genervte (30 Oktober 2003)

Naja, als gesetzestreuer Bürger sollte es eigentlich kein Fehler sein, wenn man der Bank gegenüber seine eigenen 'Bedenken' äußert.

 :supercool:


----------



## Wagi (30 Oktober 2003)

Der Genervte:"
Erst, wenn die wegen einer im $261 StGB aufgeführten Straftaten verurteilt wurden, kommt §261 zur Geltung."

Wenn ich recht entsinne, wurden Verfahren gemäß § 263 StGB (Betrug) schon mal wegen Nichtigkeit eingestellt, bzw. eingestellt und wg. Nichtigkeit (Streitwert <50 €) nicht wieder aufgenommen.
Wird aber gemäß § 261 StGB (Geldwäsche) ermittelt, muß die Ermittlung weiter geführt werden.

Allerdings offenbaren sich mir an dieser Stelle neue "Spielwiesen". Vielleicht sollte man mal den Bänkern von NN oder IJ bzw. Gehilfen auf unserer rechtsmäßige Einschätzung hinweisen. Wir tun nur unsere Meinung offen kund. Von Rufmord o.ä. kann daher meiner Meinung nach, keine Rede sein.
Wie würden die Bänker das weiter verfolgen ?? Kontensperre   , oder wie ??? 
Ich will doch nicht, dass NN noch Insolvenz anmelden muss ? (will ich nicht ??)


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Oktober 2003)

leohh schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ich meine nicht. bin selbst bänker gewesen und in meiner (zugegeben länger zurückliegenden) Schulung Geldwäsche war bereits der Verdachtsmoment massgeblich für die meldung an den Geldwäschebeauftragten. Wenn dem die Schreiben der Geschädigten vorliegen, müsste er wohl schon tätig werden. Bin da aber echt überfragt, mache aber gern den ersten schritt und spreche mit meinem "Commerzbänker", ob STT da schon aufgefallen ist...




Ja bitte und berichten.


----------



## Schobba (30 Oktober 2003)

Habe auch deutlich (weil Analogmodem) mitgekriegt wie sich was ohne mein Zutun eingewählt hat. NAchdem ich nach der Ursache gesucht habe, hab ich mitgekriegt, wie sich das entsprechende Programm (allerdings erst nach der ersten Einwahl) juristisch korrekt installierte, und zwar derart das PReis und Einwahl mit einem OK zu bestätigen sind.

Dialer kommt auch von STT Telecom heißt aber nicht connect.exe sondern vupti.exe, habe auch keinen Dialer für eine 0800erNummer gefunden nur eine Rufnummerlose Verbidnugn mit dem Namen (wie bei anderen auch) §C.

Der Link auf dem Desktop, der definfitiv auch nciht vorher vorhanden war, hieß aber acuh LIvePlayer. 

ISt denn noch jemadn von dieser mutmaßclichen Variante (vupti.exe) betroffen und aht der eine abweichende Funktionsweise?

Gruß
SChobba


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

*Keine neuen Rechnungen?*

Ich hatte am 3.10. mir diesen, mir auf nicht nachvollziebaren Weg eingefangen. Exakt um Mitternacht hat das Teil lt. meinem Telefonanlagenprotokoll 2 kurze Verbindungen aufgebaut. Bislang hatte ich aber weder einen Anruf um nach der Adresse zu fragen oder eine Rechnung bekommen. 
Könnte es sein, dass dieses inzwischen eingestellt ist, bzw. offiziell für unzulässig erklärt worden ist?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

*Nachtrag*

Vielleicht ist es sinnvoll, wenn man mal Medungen zusammen fasst.
Wann war die Einwahl, wann die Rechnungsstellung?

BTW: Hat jemand noch in den lezten Tagen eine Einwahl gehabt oder ist die 0800-Nummer vielleicht schon abgeschaltet worden?


----------



## RiGGs (30 Oktober 2003)

Wagi hat die Einwahl "normal" versucht - also offensichtlich die 0800er des Dialers übers telefon angerufen. Er erhielt wohl die Meldung, dass der Anschluss nicht erreichbar sei.

@LeoHH/leohh
Check' das mal mit der Commerzbank und gib' bitte Bescheid. Thx.


----------



## Wagi (30 Oktober 2003)

@ RiGGs
Ja. Sehr wohl.



Der Dialer wählt des öfteren immer noch fleißig...
Noch keine Antwort von Dänen. Weder Brief noch Anruf... :bigcry:


----------



## RiGGs (30 Oktober 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> @ RiGGs
> Ja. Sehr wohl.
> 
> 
> ...



Dänen wird doch wohl nicht das Geld ausgegangen sein?  

Da fällt mir ein netter Satz ein:
_Es ist nicht das Geld, das fehlt - es fehlen jegliche Zahlungsmittel._


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

*Bank*

Jawoll, habe heute schon mal nachgefühlt bei unseren lieben Kollegen der Bank. Massnahme wäre wohl tatsächlich Kontensperre und Meldung des Kontos an die Staatsanwaltschaft w/Geldwäscheverdacht. Wird "bankintern" geklärt, höre nächste woche...es bleibt also spannend


----------



## RiGGs (30 Oktober 2003)

Klasse, leohh.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Bank*



			
				leohh schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll, habe heute schon mal nachgefühlt bei unseren lieben Kollegen der Bank. Massnahme wäre wohl tatsächlich Kontensperre und Meldung des Kontos an die Staatsanwaltschaft w/Geldwäscheverdacht. Wird "bankintern" geklärt, höre nächste woche...es bleibt also spannend



Dank erstmal für die Zwischeninformation.


----------



## Wagi (31 Oktober 2003)

Was passiert denn, wenn aufgrund der möglichen Kontensperre die für die Arbeitnehmer zu entrichtenden Sozialversicherungsbeiträge nicht an die Krankenkassen überwiesen werden können ...???

Wär die NN dann zahlungsunfähig ??? 
Vielleicht erspart die Krankenkasse dann dem GF den schweren Gang zum Amtsgericht... 
Dann allerdings breche ich zusammen


----------



## galdikas (31 Oktober 2003)

*Kripo Biberach*

Aufruf der Kripo Biberach wg. STT - Betrugsverdachts

( aus: de.soc.recht.misc - Internet BezahltDienst "STT APS")



> ... (Guenter) wrote in message news:<[email protected]>...
> > Hallo Zusammen
> >
> > ich habe ein zweifelhaftes Schreiben bzw. eine Rechnung von einer Firma aus
> ...



gal


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

*Na also....*

.. nun kommt Bewegung in der Sache.


----------



## RiGGs (31 Oktober 2003)

@Wagi:
Scheint, als ob's Dänen an den Kragen geht.....  

@all:
Hab' die PM auch bekommen und wende mich an die angegebene eMail-Adresse.


----------



## Fidul (31 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Kripo Biberach*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Aufruf der Kripo Biberach wg. STT - Betrugsverdachts
> 
> ( aus: de.soc.recht.misc - Internet BezahltDienst "STT APS")


Beim Geld verstehen die Schwaben keinen Spaß!  8)


----------



## RiGGs (31 Oktober 2003)

rofl :lol:


----------



## Wagi (1 November 2003)

Nach der üblichen Interneteinwahl und öffnen des Internet Explorers öffnet sich immer ein Popup-Fenster. Nach dem Offnen diese Fensters versuchte der STT-Dialer immer die Einwahl über 0800.
Im Browserfenster steht dann was von Dialergateway etc. . 
Jetzt öffnet sich eine Internetseite mit der Bitte, das Sicherheitzertifikat und den Download zu bestätigen. 
Nächstes mal mache ich nen Screenshot. Aber der muss erst kaschiert werden (Jugendschutz).

Folglich arbeiten die Dänen daran weiter...


----------



## saarwana (1 November 2003)

*STT Telekom*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die User des Forums über den derzeitigen Ermittlungsstand zu informieren?
Es ist halt immer noch nicht bekannt wie wir uns Betroffenen  bzw. Geschädigten verhalten sollen.
Desweiteren die Frage: Ist der Dailer den STT auf den Rechner platziert auch von den Sperrungen der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekomunikation der Post gesperrt?
 Grüsse von der Saar
Uwe


----------



## technofreak (1 November 2003)

*Re: STT Telekom*



			
				saarwana schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Dailer den STT auf den Rechner platziert auch von den Sperrungen
> der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekomunikation der Post gesperrt?



Der Dialer selber kann nicht gesperrt werden, da Dialer selber nie gesperrt werden , 
sonder die Nummern, über die sie einwählen. Da es sich um keine Mehrwertnummer handelt,
 die in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der RegTP fällt , kann sie auch nicht so ohne weiteres gesperrt werden. 
Die Rechnungen/Überweisungsbelege   werden ja auch völlig unabhängig von derTelefonrechnung versandt, 
so daß auch die Provider z.B Telekom  davon nicht betroffen sind.

Wenn du beide Threads aufmerksam liest , stehen eine Reihe von Infos anderer Betroffener , die 
die Hinweise zur Vorgehensweise geben. Ich würde es jedenfalls auch so machen, Widerspruch einlegen und 
sehen was passiert.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

*Re: STT Telekom*



			
				saarwana schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die User des Forums über den derzeitigen Ermittlungsstand zu informieren?


@Uwe, falls Du die polizeilichen Ermittlungen meinst, so wird hier im Forum und überhaupt öffentlich wohl niemand eine definitive Auskunft treffen können. Es sei denn, von der zuständigen Behörde in Biberach geht eine pressefreie Meldung raus. Da Du aber selbst vorgibst, ein Geschädigter zu sein, kannst Du Dir auch einen Rat für die weitere Vorgehensweise bei dem zuständigen Sachbearbeiter einholen - evtl. kann der Dir sogar mitteilen, ob es bereits eine Meldung der für die Kripo Biberach zuständigen Pressestelle gibt.
Kopiert aus einem vorherigen Posting:
Polizeidirektion Biberach 
Kriminalpolizei - KI 3 
Tel. 07351/447-0 
Telefax 07351/447-303 
e-mail: [email protected]
Oftmals greifen die Polizeibehörden gern zu dem Mittel der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit um präventiv weitere Betroffene vor Schaden zu bewahren.


----------



## sascha (1 November 2003)

hat mal jemand verifiziert, ob dieser aufruf tatsächlich von der kripo bc initiiert ist?


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> hat mal jemand verifiziert, ob dieser aufruf tatsächlich von der kripo bc initiiert ist?


Das könnte der Uwe am Montag gleich mit erledigen - selbst urlaube ich immer noch irgendwo rum, deshalb dzt. keine definitiven Aussagen.


----------



## RiGGs (1 November 2003)

Die eMail-Adresse sieht echt aus. Ich antworte denen und bitte um eine entsprechende Bestätigung - bzw. eine Telefonnummer für Rückruf.

@Wagi:
Jetzt wo Du's sagst: solange der ISDN-Anschluss angestöpselt war, hatte ich immer ein Popup. Hab' das aber immer weggeklickt und nie geguckt, was da steht.


----------



## saarwana (1 November 2003)

Habe schon versucht dort anzurufen. Ist auch ne´190er Nummer. 1,81€/min. 
Ergebnis = "0". Verbraucherschutz kann auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich habe auf jeden Fall mal schriftlich per Einschreiben Einspruch eingelegt und warte jetzt mal ab was kommt. 
Gruss von der Saar
Der UWE


----------



## RiGGs (1 November 2003)

@saarwana:
Die Kripo Bieberach hat' ne 0190er-Nummer? Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei.
Falls Du eine Rechnung bekommen hast: Schick' sie zurück und tu es so, wie in wir es getan haben (0800er und STT Thread).


----------



## Counselor (1 November 2003)

saarwana schrieb:
			
		

> Habe schon versucht dort anzurufen. Ist auch ne´190er Nummer. 1,81€/min.
> Der UWE



Du lieber Himmel. Die Telnr. der Kripo steht in GALs Posting.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> @saarwana:
> Die Kripo Bieberach hat' ne 0190er-Nummer? Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> Falls Du eine Rechnung bekommen hast: Schick' sie zurück und tu es so, wie in wir es getan haben (0800er und STT Thread).



Die Idee ist doch so schlecht nicht. Wilst Du was von der Polizei mußt Du 0190 110 wählen. :lol:
Füllt die leere Staatskasse.

Grüße vom Gallenröhrling
(nicht wirklich giftig, aber ungenießbar)


----------



## RiGGs (1 November 2003)

Hör auf!
Falls das einer liest..... :-?

@Counselor:
Oh - hab' ich gar nicht gesehen, glatt überlesen. Auch in meiner PN.
Jaja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Und das schwarze ist die Schrift. *seufz*


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

HAHAHA
Nein, Nicht die Kripo hat ne 0190 Nummer. Obwohl, vielleicht kommt dass ja auch noch. 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mich mit er Kripo mal in Verbindung setzen. 
Werde dann hier berichten was die Herren meinen.
Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

@Uwe, wäre prima, wenn Du Dich hier registrieren lassen würdest - damit besteht nicht so leicht die Gefahr, den Faden zu Dir zu verlieren.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

Hi,
bin neu hier und ihr scheint ja echt ahnung zu haben 
von daher meine frage: ich hab mir heute auch den dialer eingefangen, aber er hat mir eine meldung zurück gegeben (die ich leider nicht dokumentiert hab, sorry  ) und wollte nun wissen ob sich das ding bei mir eingewählt hat oder nicht.
ich hab keine ISDN-karte und kein Modem nur ein Wireless LAN mit DSL als internetzugang. is das somit überhaupt möglich?
die exe hiess übrigens vupti und die verbindung $C falls es hilft

mfg


----------



## Liggy (2 November 2003)

Hallo Gast,

zu Deinem Problem kannst Du Dir hier im Forum die Beiträge zu STT Telecom, bzw. dem Dialer über 0800 durchlesen.
Mangels Modem oder ISDN-Karte dürfte Dir allerdings nichts passiert sein. Es sei denn Du wählst die entsprechenden Nummern per Telefon.


----------



## Wagi (2 November 2003)

@ Gast mfg

Vermutlich steuerst Du Deine Telefonanlage über USB an (z.B. EUMEX zwecks Programmierung). 
Meinem mittlerweile angelesenem Veständnis nach, reicht das


----------



## Timmey (2 November 2003)

hi,
@wagi: der gast war ich, war nur nicht eingeloggt. das mfg meinte übrigens "mit freundlichen grüssen" 
und die ISDN anlage ist auch nicht mit meinem computer verbunden? bin ich somit "sicher" (is natürlich immer relativ)

mfg


----------



## RiGGs (2 November 2003)

@Timmey:
Über einen reinen DSL-Anschluss bist Du sicher. Wir kennen aber Deine Hardware und deren Konstellatin nicht. Steuerst Du über einen Ruder?
Oder hast Du nur das DSL-Kabel im PC?
Das "_und die ISDN anlage ist auch nicht mit meinem computer verbunden?_ verwirrt mich.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2003)

*Bankkonto + Geldwäsche*

Hallihallo,

habe soeben mit meinem Commerz-Bänker gesprochen: Klarer Fall von Geldwäscheverdacht, waren dankbar für den Tipp. "Der Beauftragte" in Flensburg ermittelt nun... schaun mer mal !


----------



## Timmey (3 November 2003)

@Riggs: ich steuer den router über den browser
an den wlan router selber ist nur das DSL modem angeschlossen (halt nur das LAN kabel reingesteckt). insg. surfen damit 2 clients, bei beiden ist jedoch nur die WLAN karte installiert, kein Modem oder sonstiges 

mfg


----------



## saarwana (3 November 2003)

Hallo NG
Habe jetzt, wie versprochen mit der Kripo Biberach kontakt aufgenommen.
Hr. B....... hat mir bestätigt das sie wegen STT Telekom ermitteln. Nur fehlen ihnen leider ein paar Daten um weiter zu kommen. Deshalb die bitte an euch Betroffenen "*solltet ihr noch die *.tmp Dateien gespeichert haben, die in dem Zeitraum geschrieben worden sind als ihr euch den Dailer gezogen habt, zippt sie und sendet sie an die Kripo Biberach [email protected]. Desweiteren scannt die Rechnung bzw. den Zahlschein mit der Abo- bestätigung ein und sendet sie auch an die Kripo. Und zuguter letzt benötigen sie auch noch die *.exe Datei die den Dailer aktiviert.*
Ich habe dem netten Beamten auch noch erklärt was ich bisher unternommen habe und dass ich per Einschreiben die Firma STT angeschrieben hab. er bestätigte mir das mein Vorgehen richtig war.
Also aufgehts sucht die Daten und ab an die Kripo Biberach.

Gruss von der Saar
DER UWE


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 November 2003)

> @Riggs: ich steuer den router über den browser
> an den wlan router selber ist nur das DSL modem angeschlossen (halt nur das LAN kabel reingesteckt). insg. surfen damit 2 clients, bei beiden ist jedoch nur die WLAN karte installiert, kein Modem oder sonstiges


@Timmey: Schau mal die Rechner an ob was installiert ist, das sich LAN-CAPI schimpft. Dann besteht auch eine Gefahr wenn der Rechner nur über LAN-Kabel am DSL-Modem angeschloßen ist.

MfG
L.


----------



## Timmey (3 November 2003)

hab nochmal ne frage (auch wenn keine rechnung kommen sollte):
kann man das nicht einfach "bei seite legen"? abbuchen können die ja nicht und die rechnung eintreiben werden sie ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht, weil deren verhalten unrechtmässig ist

mfg

--edit--
hab ganz vergessen zu sagen, die verbindung meinte bei den eigenschaften "no device found", hat das beim dialer das zu bedeuten was normal auch (geht nix) oder wird das anders gedeutet?


----------



## technofreak (3 November 2003)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> @Timmey: Schau mal die Rechner an ob was installiert ist, das sich LAN-CAPI schimpft.
> Dann besteht auch eine Gefahr wenn der Rechner nur über LAN-Kabel am DSL-Modem angeschloßen ist.



Das ist schlicht falsch, nur wenn eine Hardware-Verbindung in irgendeiner Weise zum ISDN-Anschluß (Splitter)  besteht 
kann sich ein Dialer einwählen, es ist absolut unerheblich was an Software installiert ist. 
tf


----------



## RiGGs (4 November 2003)

Timmey schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn keine rechnung kommen sollte:
> kann man das nicht einfach "bei seite legen"? abbuchen können die ja nicht und die rechnung eintreiben werden sie ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht, weil deren verhalten unrechtmässig ist



Wenn eine Rechnung kommt: zurückschicken. Siehe weiter oben und auch Saarwanas Hinweis in dem Gespräch mit der Kripo. Aber solange sich nix tut, brauchst Du auch nix zu tun. Erst wenn Du mit Erhalt eines Schreibens in Zugzwang gerätst - dann würde ich nicht länger warten.



> --edit--
> hab ganz vergessen zu sagen, die verbindung meinte bei den eigenschaften "no device found", hat das beim dialer das zu bedeuten was normal auch (geht nix) oder wird das anders gedeutet?



Leider keine Ahnung. 


*@all:
Hat jemand schon den Link und/oder den Eintar in den temp. an die Kripo schicken können? ich hab' beides nicht, kann nur mit den in einem gezippten Ordner gesicherten Daten dienen: die Connect-exe und zwei weitere Dateien um den LivePlayer. Selbiges schicke ich heute noch an die Kripo.*


----------



## RiGGs (4 November 2003)

So. Hier eine Kopie meines Schreibens an die Kripo, jedoch ohne die Anhänge:

_<<0Meine Anschrift>>


An die
Polizeidirektion Biberach 
Kriminalpolizei - KI 3 



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in meinem privaten Postfach im Forum von http://www.computerbetrug.de erhielt ich eine Mitteilung eines Forumteilnehmers samt Ihrem Schreiben bezüglich Ihrer Ermittlungen wegen Betruges im Zusammenhang der Firma STT/Callcenter in Biberach.
Ich selbst habe eine Rechnung bekommen. Diese nennt sich "Faktura 84684", ist auf den 13.10.2003 datiert und bezieht sich auf eine mir unbekannte Einwahl am 04.10.2003 um 18.15h. Ich habe dem Schreiben Widersprochen, die Originalrechnung nach Dänemark und eine Kopie meines Widerspruches nebst Kopie der Rechnung an den Kundendienst in Warthausen zurückgeschickt. Seither habe ich nichts mehr davon gehört. Bezahlt habe ich nicht.
In meinem "Temporary-Internet-Files"-Ordner befindet sich leider keine URL mehr aus dem Bezugsdatum 04.10.2003. Da ich sehr viel surfe und die Cache gering halte, habe ich festgestellt, dass diese überschrieben wurde. Ebenfalls datiert sich kein Cookie auf diesen Zeitraum. An meinem PC arbeite und surfe nur ich - es ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt - und ich bin mir sicher -, dass ich keinesfalls irgendetwas bestätigt oder zugestimmt habe, als ich mich im Internet aufhielt - ich bin diesbezüglich sehr vorsichtig, 0190er- und 0900er-Nummern sind bei mir auch grundsätzlich gesperrt. Leider - und sicherlich verständlicherweise - jedoch nicht 0800er-Rufnummern.
Als ich die Rechnung erhielt, konnte ich jedoch drei Dateien sicherstellen und isolieren. Es handelt sich dabei um:
* die connect.ini
* die CONNECT.EXE-3544B459.pf
* und die connect.exe selbst, welche den LivePlayer installiert.
Ich habe diese gezippt, den Ordner selbst habe ich Ihnen dieser Mail beigefügt. Ebenfalls beigefügt habe ich Ihnen mein Schreiben an die Firma STT.
Für weitere Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne jederzeit zur Verfügung.
Ebenso würde ich mich über einen kurzen Zwischenbericht von Ihnen über den Stand der Dinge freuen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


<<Unterschrift>>_


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2003)

Hallo,

habe mih nicht angemeldet, weil ich in Eile bin. Hatte daher auh keine Zeit den Thread komplett zu lesen. Daher entschuldigt meine Frage, wenn sie schon beantwortet wurden.

Bei mir hat sich der Dialer vorhin eingewählt, und ih habe keine Ahnung wo er her kommt. Habe DSL, hat die Verbindung abgebrochen und sich über die Teledat (ISDN) eingewählt. habe nach 1sec den Stecker gezocken und nachgeforscht. war von STT Telecom in Kobenhagen.

Habe Rufnummernübermittlung, stehe aber nicht im Telefonbuch.

Was passiert?

Danke


----------



## virenscanner (5 November 2003)

@Gast "Markus79"


> Habe Rufnummernübermittlung, stehe aber nicht im Telefonbuch.
> 
> Was passiert?


Eventuell wird "man" Dich anrufen, um Deine Adresse zu "ermitteln"...


----------



## Torian (5 November 2003)

markus79 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat sich der Dialer vorhin eingewählt, und ih habe keine Ahnung wo er her kommt. Habe DSL, hat die Verbindung abgebrochen und sich über die Teledat (ISDN) eingewählt. habe nach 1sec den Stecker gezocken und nachgeforscht. war von STT Telecom in Kobenhagen.
> 
> Habe Rufnummernübermittlung, stehe aber nicht im Telefonbuch.


Obwohl man Faulheit ja eigentlich nicht fördern soll...

Die werden dich anrufen und unter fadenscheinigen Gründen versuchen deine Adresse rauszubekommen. Angeblich haben sie dir letzten Monat zu viel berechnet (T-Rechnung) und möchten dir das Geld wieder gutschreiben oder irgendwie sowas.
Wenn du da nicht drauf reinfällst haben die IMO auch keine andere Möglichkeit deine Anschrift rauszubekommen - im Telefonbuch stehst du ja nicht.

Torian


----------



## RiGGs (5 November 2003)

Sie könnten hartnäckigerweise mehrmals anrufen. Gehört zwar nicht hierher, aber kleiner Tipp:

Ganz hartnäckige Anrufer (auch diese unaufgeforderten Meinungsumfrager, Versicherungsvertreter, Lottogesellschafter etc.) bekommt man mit einem ganz einfachen Trick los:
Man sagt während des Gespräches "oh - entschuldigung, es hat an der Tür geläutet, einen kleinen Moment bitte.." und legt das Telefon beiseite, legt aber nicht auf.
Dann geht man weiter seiner Beschäftigung nach und lässt den Gesprächsteilnehmer einfach in der Leitung hängen. Irgendwann geben die frustiert auf. Fies aber effektiv.


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2003)

*Re: STT Telekom*



			
				saarwana schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die User des Forums über den derzeitigen Ermittlungsstand zu informieren?
> Es ist halt immer noch nicht bekannt wie wir uns Betroffenen  bzw. Geschädigten verhalten sollen.
> Desweiteren die Frage: Ist der Dailer den STT auf den Rechner platziert auch von den Sperrungen der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekomunikation der Post gesperrt?
> Grüsse von der Saar
> Uwe


______________________________________________________

Meine Veröffentlichung sollte der Ermittlung von Zeugen dienen. Einige haben sich auch schon gemeldet. Über den Stand eines Ermittlungsverfahrens kann natürlich nicht öffentlich berichtet werden. Außerdem weise ich ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass wir wegen des Verdachts einer Straftat ermitteln. Hier soll keine Vorverurteilung irgend welcher Personen erfolgen.
Für die Ermittlungsbehörden ist es dringend erforderlich festzustellen, über welchen URL welcher Link zum 0800-Dialer führte. Deshalb brauchen wir die Screenshots und am besten auch die Sicherung der Daten für das Verfahren.

Kripo Biberach
[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der üblichen Interneteinwahl und öffnen des Internet Explorers öffnet sich immer ein Popup-Fenster. Nach dem Offnen diese Fensters versuchte der STT-Dialer immer die Einwahl über 0800.
> Im Browserfenster steht dann was von Dialergateway etc. .
> Jetzt öffnet sich eine Internetseite mit der Bitte, das Sicherheitzertifikat und den Download zu bestätigen.
> Nächstes mal mache ich nen Screenshot. Aber der muss erst kaschiert werden (Jugendschutz).
> ...



_______________________________________________________

Das ist es doch, was wir brauchen. Wenn es geht: Sichern und mitteilen.

Kripo Biberach
[email protected]


----------



## Wagi (5 November 2003)

So, also die Rechnung ging ungeöffnet zurück. Offiziell habe ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten.   
Ich schaue mal gerade, ob ich Euch helfen kann. Im Moment wählt sich der Dialer zwar nicht mehr aus (ich habe mal wieder nichts gemacht), aber die .exe sind auf jeden Fall noch da...
Moment... gucke gerade mal...


----------



## RiGGs (5 November 2003)

@Wagi:
Die .exe und den Rest habe ich denen schon geschickt (s.o.) - es geht um die url bzw. den Link.


----------



## RiGGs (5 November 2003)

@Gast/info-KI3:

Wir haben ein kleines Prob.: Offensichtlich können wir die url nicht bestimmen. Wagi hätte zwar u.U. die entsprechenden, temp. Internetdateien aufgrund seiner Cachegröße noch - aber er hat die Rechnung (da vorgewarnt) ungeöffnet zurückgeschickt. Daher weiss er nicht, auf welchen genauen Zeitpunkt er sich beziehen muss. 
Wir vergleichen später die Einträge unserer "connect.exe" des Dialers/Players, vielleicht hilft uns das weiter.

@all:

Könnte es sein, dass sich der Dialer auch zeitversetzt installiert? Daher ein Rückschluss der url/des Links in Verbindung mit der auf der Rechnung angegebenen Datum- und Uhrzeitsangabe nicht möglich ist??


----------



## RiGGs (5 November 2003)

Ich hab' mir die Sache grade nochmal angeschaut:
Bei Rechtsklick und Anwählen von Eigenschaften meiner connect.exe und den beiden anderen Dateien, habe ich festgestellt, dass diese sich rund eine Stunde VOR der auf der Rechnung angegebenen Freischaltung installiert haben. Meine Connect weist auf den 04.10 um 17.17h hin - in der "Rechnung" steht jedoch "04.10. 18:15h". Daher glaube ich nun, dass sich der Dialer u.U. doch zeitversetzt installiert. Offensichtlich könnte man jedoch anhand der Uhrzeit der connect.exe doch noch die tatsächliche URL ausfindig machen.
Aber leider ist meine Cache zu klein...
Kann jemand mal bitte hingehen, die Zeit der connect.exe prüfen und schauen, ob sich im temp. Ordner eine URL auf diesen Zeitraum bezieht?
Oder ist das auch von der Sommerzeit abhängig??


----------



## Amun (7 November 2003)

Also ich konnte nicht, feststellen, dass sich er Dialer zeitversetzt eingewählt hat. Bei mir hat die Uhrzeit ziemlich gut hingehauen. Ob es allerdings Probleme mit Sommer/Winterzeit gibt. Keine Ahnung.

Evtl. hilft mal ein Blick in die Ereignisanzeige ('Event Viewer') von Windows (Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung oder so).
Dort müssten Einträge zu finden sein, dass sich der Dialer eingeloggt hat bzw. die bestehende Verbindung unterbrochen wurde und eine neue aufgebaut wurde.
Dadurch bekommt man die genaue Uhrzeit, wann sich der Dialer eingewählt hat.


----------



## Counselor (7 November 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist das auch von der Sommerzeit abhängig??


Es könnte auch eine bei deinem Rechner ganz individuell falsch eingestellte Systemuhr sein.

Counselor


----------



## RiGGs (7 November 2003)

Definitiv nicht. Bios- und Windowsuhr stimmen überein. Es ist doch schon seltsam, dass auf der Rechnung eine spätere Zeitangabe als bei den Dateien steht.
Kann das denn keiner bestätigen? Es gab doch hier noch mehr User mit dem Dialer.

@Amun:
Ich guck mal nach, sobald ich Zuhause bin.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

stimmt. Uhrzeit weicht um 1 Stunde definitiv ab. Ursache ??? 
Haben Die Dänen noch keine Euro-Zeit ? 

Unabhängig davon, ich denke wir werden von STT nix mehr hören, mein Widerspruch blieb bisher ohne Antwort (welch wunder) und mein Bänker hat eure gemeinsten äääh geheimsten Wünsche bestätigt: Bei Geldwäscheverdacht -> viel Ärger + wenig konto für STT. Warte noch auf konkretes aus Flensburg... so long...

Hot Dogs für alle, aber ohne 
Dän inhalt !


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Hi zusammen,

hat überhaupt schon einer was von der STT Telekom oder sonstigen Firmen nach der ersten Rechnung gehört.??
2-te Rechnung, Mahnbescheide??....bitte melden.

Also ich hab nach der Rechnung nichts mehr gehört, hab auch kein Brief mit der Rechnung zurückgeschickt.

Denke das wars...den ist wohl die Luft ausgegangen...    

Gruss
DaForce2001


----------



## RiGGs (12 November 2003)

Dito. Zurückgeschickt und keinerlei Reaktion. Ich hab' ja schon einmal geschrieben, dass ich kaum glaube, dass die STT noch anmahnt - das kostet auch viel Geld und ein Erfolg ist mangels derzeit geklärter Rechtslage fraglich. Ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren so oder so zu teuer.

Freuen wir uns aber erst, wenn feststeht, dass wir recht behalten haben.  :-?

@leohh: Vielen Dank nochmal für Dein Engagement. Es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## DaCoach (12 November 2003)

*Nun mal alle ganz ruhig! Ich habe eine Nummer!*

Gleiches Spiel bei mir: Connector auf dem Rechner, Anwahl der 0800-Nummer und dann Rechnung der STT in Kopenhagen.
Habe Rechnung per Einschreiben an das deutsche Postfach mit (Vermerk auf MOWAB) mit Einspruch abgeschickt. Anbei ein Formblatt mit vielen Paragraphen aus diesem Forum (nochmal Danke...).
Eine Woche später rief jemand von MOWAB an und  war sehr an dem gesamten Vorgang interessiert (MOWAB soll wohl ein Verfahren gegen STT gestarten haben...) Ich sagte ihm nichts zu Sache und bat um schriftlichen Kontakt mit Angabe des Aktenzeichens und der ermittelnden Dienststelle. Mal sehen, ob der es ernst meinte.
Aber der Clou: ich habe seine Nummer!! Kein 0900 oder 0190 - Scheiß! Eine echte Büronummer mit Menschen dran!
Könnte für viele von Euch vielleicht hilfreich sein! Meldet Euch ruhig!
(Ach ja: der Tipp von dem Typen: NICHT ZAHLEN! ABWARTEN!)
 
*[Virenscanner: E-Mail-Adresse gelöscht]*


----------



## RiGGs (12 November 2003)

@DaCoach:
Wann war das? Wann war Rechnungsdatum, was genau hast Du in Bezug auf das Callcenter geschrieben und wann erfolgte der Rückruf?


----------



## Tom442 (13 November 2003)

Wurde am 14.10 ebenfalls von STT telekom angeschrieben, derselbe Rechnungsbetrag. Ich werde auf gar keinen Fall den "fälligen" Betrag begleichen. Wie sollen wir nun vorgehen? 

Tom


----------



## DaCoach (13 November 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> @DaCoach:
> Wann war das? Wann war Rechnungsdatum, was genau hast Du in Bezug auf das Callcenter geschrieben und wann erfolgte der Rückruf?



Rechnungsdatum 23.Oktober. Mit Zahlungsfrist 31.10. Habe am 01.11. den Brief losgeschickt. Anruf von MOWAP kam am 7.11.
Brief und Telefonnummer kann ich Dir ja zuschicken.
Habe zum Callcenter gar nichts geschrieben. War lediglich erbost über unseriöse Verhaltensweise und habe MOWAP nur im Briefkopf erwähnt (habe ich hier im Forum erfahren, dass die zusammenstecken). Habe vielleicht getroffen...
Melde jede weitere Regung auf dieser Seite!
@all: AUF KEINE FALL ZAHLEN ODER AM TELEFON KONTOVERBINDUNG DURCHGEBEN! NICHT DIE 0900-NUMMER ANRUFEN!


----------



## RiGGs (13 November 2003)

Tom442 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde am 14.10 ebenfalls von STT telekom angeschrieben, derselbe Rechnungsbetrag. Ich werde auf gar keinen Fall den "fälligen" Betrag begleichen. Wie sollen wir nun vorgehen?
> 
> Tom



Steht alles im Thread, Tom. Schicke die Rechnung mit entsprechendem Schreiben (Beispiele auch im Thread auf den vorangegangenen Seiten)zurück. Mehr brauchst Du nicht zu tun. Einfach nur widersprechen. Somit bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.

@DaCoach:
Rechnung vom 23.10.? Wann war Deine angebliche Einwahl (freischaltungszeitraum)? Offensichtlich war das Teil lange aktiv.


----------



## DaCoach (14 November 2003)

@RIGGS: Einwahl durch connector passierte am 20. Oktober. Habe noch Screenshots als Beweise gesichert. Kam mir damals schon spanisch vor, dass meine Verbindung unterbrochen wurde und ein sich ein neuer Icon einnistete. Fiese aber simple Masche. Fantasie haben die Jungs ja. Hat sich bestimmt gelohnt. :evil:


----------



## Schobba (18 November 2003)

*ZU den Ermittlungen eine Frage*

Am 25.10. ist mir auch das gleiche mit diesem Dialer widerfahren, habe aber -wahrscheinlich wegen meines Analog-Modems- keine Rechnung erhalten. Habe damals im Verlauf-Ordner eine Website gefunden, die wie es in einschlägigen Artikeln erwähnt wurde keinen Namen aufwies, sondern nur eine Ip-Nummer. 

Hilft diese IP-Nummer irgendjemandem weiter, und kann/soll ich diese hier posten?


----------



## RiGGs (25 November 2003)

@Schobba:
Nicht posten!
Schicke sie mir mal bitte als PN. Ich vergleich das mal mit der mir vorliegenden, welche ich schon an die Kripo geschickt habe.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

Bin gestern auch von einer Mitarbeiterin von SST Telekom angerufen worden und man hat unverblümt nach meiner Anschrift gefragt.
Man sagte mir ich hätte einen Internet Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch genommen und man wollte mir jetzt einen Einzelverbindungsnachweiß zukommen lassen mit der entsprechenden Rechnung. 
Ich wollte wissen was den passieren würde ich nu denen meine Adresse jetzt nicht nennen würde?
Dann müsste diese recherchiert werden wodurch weitere Kosten entstehen würden!
Darauf habe ich der Frau einen schönen Sonntag und frohes recherchieren gewünscht.

Ganz wohl habe ich mich aber dann auch nicht mehr gefühlt und habe selbst einwenig recherchiert.
Habe schnell die bekannten Sachen über die Fa. SST Telekom im Internet gefunden:
Dialer , 0800 , Connect.exe usw.
Leider auch auf meinen Rechner und in der log Datei meiner isdn Box.
Also Dialer auf dem Rechner und die 08001011789 am 22.10.2003 angewählt und für knapp 2:30 Minuten verbunden gewesen. 
Der Mehrwert eines sich unbemerkt Einwählenden Dialers besteht jawohl darin andere einen Schaden zuzufügen. 
Ich bin sehr überrascht dass diese Menschen obwohl schon gegen sie ermittelt wird, ihren unlauteren Geschäft weiterhin nachgehen können. :banned: 
Gruß Andy


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2003)

Andy G. schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gestern auch von einer Mitarbeiterin von SST Telekom angerufen worden und man hat unverblümt nach meiner Anschrift gefragt.
> Man sagte mir ich hätte einen Internet Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch genommen und man wollte mir jetzt einen Einzelverbindungsnachweiß zukommen lassen mit der entsprechenden Rechnung.
> Ich wollte wissen was den passieren würde ich nu denen meine Adresse jetzt nicht nennen würde?
> Dann müsste diese recherchiert werden wodurch weitere Kosten entstehen würden!
> Darauf habe ich der Frau einen schönen Sonntag und frohes recherchieren gewünscht.



Wenn das Ganze nicht so dreist und frech wäre , wäre es zum kringeln. 
Da sie dich angerufen haben, gehe ich davon aus , daß du nicht im Telefonverzeichnis 
gelistet bist (alle anderen , die bisher Rechnungen bekommen haben, waren eingetragen) . 
Falls du dennoch eine Rechnung bekommen solltest, wäre das ein Fall für den Datenschutzbeauftragten,
da der Provider ausgenommen in offiziellen Ermittlungsfällen  bei der Aufklärung  von
 Straftaten die Adresse nicht nennen darf.
 Das wäre ein gefundenes  Fressen für die Presse , wenn z.B T-Com nachgewiesen werden
 könnte, ausdrücklich nichtöffentliche Daten an private Abzocker herauszugeben. 
cp


----------



## Heiko (1 Dezember 2003)

Langsam zieht das bunte Kreise...


----------



## RiGGs (1 Dezember 2003)

Ja. Ausserdem wundert es mich, dass die offensichtlich noch aktiv sind.
Also ich habe - wie vermutlich und offensichtlich alle anderen hier - seit der Rücksendung meiner Rechnung nix mehr gehört.
Die betreffenden Dateien hab' ich immer noch zwecks Beweisführung aufgehoben.
Wahrscheinlich telefonieren die nun Sonntags auf einem kostenfreien XXL-Tarif und erhoffen sich mit dem Verschicken weiterer Rechnungen noch ein paar Einnahmen....


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam zieht das bunte Kreise...


Es wird noch bunter: nachdem das Callcenter bei Biberach aus dem Rennen ist, hat ein rühriger Mitarbeiter der dänischen Tele Team Work AsP (Ni** Jal***) als GF kurzerhand eine neue Klitsche aufgemacht. Jetzt kommen die Rechnungen von einer Firma *Tele Hanse GmbH*, aus Hamburg mit Postfachadresse! Der Überweisungsträger weist als Begünstigten die bereits ekannte Media Work GmbH auf. Als Leistungsbeschreibung wird ein _Internet SMS Passwort Service_ genannt.
Was soll man von dänen halten?

Welche Dialernummer derzeit verwendet wird, ist noch unklar - es kann sogar sein, dass dieses Mal keine 0800er Nummer angewendet wird, sondern eine 0190/0900er, da der, der mir das erzählte, auch noch eine normale Dialerabrechnung auf dem DTAG-Beleg hatte. Allerdings ist er nicht der erste Fall, den ich aufgeschnappt habe, doch die Anfragen häufen sich - von irgendwelchen Anzeigen weiß ich noch nix!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

Ich habe von Dänen auch nichts mehr gehört. Kein Anruf oder so.  :cry:


----------



## Wagi (1 Dezember 2003)

Ich wars !! Hab ne sehr schlechte ISDN-Verbindung seit geraumer Zeit...


----------



## RiGGs (1 Dezember 2003)

@Wagi:   
@Anna: Woher hast Du die Info, dass das Callcenter aus Biberach nicht mehr mitzieht?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

*Re: STT Telekom*



			
				RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> ...woher hast Du die Info...





			
				Zitat schrieb:
			
		

> Polizeidirektion Biberach
> Kriminalpolizei - KI 3
> (gem. Sachbearbeiter von der StA für pressefrei erklärt)


1+1 zusammengezählt und weitere Meldungen über neue Schreiben subtrahiert=0
Interessant ist die Konstellation STT (evtl. Secure Tele Transfer) und TTW (Tele Team Work). Was bis zum Sommer noch Mitbewerber waren, scheinen nun gleiche Geschäftsideen in offensichtlich gleichen Hirnen zur Tat zu reifen.


----------



## DiT (3 Dezember 2003)

*Gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten ?*

Hat jemand aktuelle News, was die Polizeidirektion Biberach bisher unternommen / erreicht hat ?


----------



## RiGGs (3 Dezember 2003)

Negativ.
Die letzte Äußerung war, dass sie keine Äußerungen machen können (dürfen?). :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2003)

@ RiGGs
Genau das geben die StPO und die Dienstvorschriften vor.


----------



## DaCoach (4 Dezember 2003)

*Unglaublich!*

Das ganze ist doch nur noch frech!
Da die Mühlen der deutschen Justiz scheinbar sehr langsam mahlen, muss man doch irgendwie den ganzem Rummel publik machen können?
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die ungestraft jeden Tag Hunderte Leute per Anruf oder Brief betrügen!
Nicht jeder holt sich Hilfe im Internet...
Hat denn keiner einen guten Draht zur Schrohwange oder so? Dann kann die endlich mal über andere Sachen berichten als über umetikettierte Hühnerbrüste mit Spaghetti drin!
Man kann den Laden ja schlecht niederbrennen?


----------



## Wagi (4 Dezember 2003)

Oder wir jagen Inkasso-Moskau mal nach Dänemark...  

...waren die Fremdenlegionären nicht auch Söldner ???


----------



## RiGGs (5 Dezember 2003)

Ich schließe mich DaCoach an.
Weiss hier irgendjemand, was wir tun können? Mit welchem Hebel können wir ansetzen?
Die Juristen sind gefragt....


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2003)

*Antwortschreiben STT auf Ablehnung der ersten Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe.

Habe auch eine Rechnung von STT erhalten und am 24.10.03 mit dem Musterschreiben weiter vorne im Threat an STT Dänemark und an das Kundencenter zurückgeschickt. 
Als Reaktion darauf habe ich heute ein neues Schreiben von STT Telekom erhalten (Datum 2.12.2003), in dem mir die dubiose "Buchung" der Dienste erkärt wird und zudem erneut zur Zahlung von 87,90 € aufgefordert wird.

Hat jemand von Euch auch so ein Schreiben erhalten, kann mir jemand einen guten Tip geben wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll ?

Den Dienst habe ich definitiv nie in Anspruch genommen, Daten auf meinem Rechner sind leider nicht mehr vorhanden, da ich aus Unkenntnis über solche Dinge so schnell wie möglich alle Daten gelöscht hatte.

Jörg


----------



## RiGGs (7 Dezember 2003)

Negativ.
Ich habe noch nix - und früher als Du reagiert.
Ich warte ab und melde mich. Momentan kann ich Dir leider noch nicht sagen, was zu tun ist. Könntest Du den Wortlaut der Erklärung hier abdrucken, damit wir uns das mal anschauen können und ggfls. Vorschläge für weitere Schreiben/weiteres Vorgehen posten können?
Nach wie vor würde ich definitiv nicht bezahlen - mit einem weitern Schreiben bist Du jedoch in Zugzwang. Hat sich Dein Rechner evtl. über einen längeren Zeitraum als nur wenige Sekunden über den Dialer eingewählt?


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2003)

> Weiss hier irgendjemand, was wir tun können?



Die bessere Frage wäre: Was wir tun sollten? Die Antwort ist die Gleiche: Nix. Warum auch? Ich ziehe das gleiche Spiel gerade zum Test mit einer Hamburger Firma durch - herrlich. Die glauben, ein Anruf bei einer 040-Nummer (=Hamburger Ortsvorwahl) rechtfertige eine Rechnung über 65,95 Euro. Zweimal haben sie bei mir angerufen und wollten mir was von wegen EVN und Rechnung erzählen. Ich habe mich höflich für den Anruf bedankt, das wars. Genauso solltet Ihr das - meine ganz persönliche Meinung - auch halten. Solange kein Mahnbescheid kommt (dem man natürlich widerspricht), ist alles andere für den hohlen Zahn. Inklusive Drohungen von wegen teurer Anschriftenermittlung. Das wäre höchstens ein gefundenes Fressen für den Datenschutzbeauftragten...


----------



## DaCoach (7 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Antwortschreiben STT auf Ablehnung der ersten Rechnung*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Moin Jörg,
damit gehörst Du wohl wohl zu einem erlesenen Kreis. Von so einem Schreiben habe ich noch nicht gehört. Also ich habe selbst mit einem Mitarbeiter von Mowap (stecken oder steckten wohl dahinter) telefoniert. Der hat seht überrascht auf meinen Brief reagiert und der hat gesagt, dass man AUF KEINEN FALL zahlen soll. Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir ja mal die Telefonnummer von dem Laden geben (wurde übertragen). Keine 0900- oder 0190-Scheiße!
Und die Jungs von der Polizeidienststelle in Biberach sind auch sehr nett, wenn man Hilfe braucht...
 8)


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Antwortschreiben STT auf Ablehnung der ersten Rechnung*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein neues Schreiben von STT Telekom erhalten (Datum 2.12.2003), in dem mir die dubiose "Buchung" der Dienste erkärt wird und zudem erneut zur Zahlung von 87,90 € aufgefordert wird.
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch auch so ein Schreiben erhalten, kann mir jemand einen guten Tip geben wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll ?
> 
> Jörg


Wenn Du Dich hier anmeldest, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen - würde Dir eine passende Faxnummer einer bereits ermittelnden Behörde übersenden.
Wie bereits geschrieben, die Rechnungen kommen nun nicht mehr unbedingt aus Biberach.


----------



## Vize (7 Dezember 2003)

Moin zusammen,

so ich habe mich jetzt in Eurem Forum angemeldet.

Also zu dem 2. Schreiben : ich kann nicht ausschliessen, dass ich länger als als nur ein paar Sekunden über den Dialer angemeldet war.
Bescheuerter Weise habe ich, nachdem ich über den ersten Brief erfahren habe, dass ich einen Dialer auf meinem Rechner habe, komplett alles platt gemacht (mittelschwere Panikreaktion, würde mir heute nicht mehr passieren). Ich kann jedoch ausschliessen, dass ich irgenwelche "Weiter" Buttons aus dubiosen Benutzermenüs angeklickt habe, und ich hatte auch zu keiner Zeit irgendein Icon von STT auf meinen Rechner.

Zu dem Text des 2. Briefes von STT :

_____________________________________________________________
Anschrift (mit Fehler im Namen)                                        Copenhagen d 2/12-2003

Vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.
Wir haben einen Internetanruf aus Ihrem Haushalt registriert.

Eine Rechnung haben wir erstellt, weil Sie "Weiter" auf dem Benutzermenue geklickt und unseren Service mehr als 120 Sekunden genutzt haben. Dies können Sie aus dem beigefügten Screenshot ersehen.

Die ersten 120 Sekunden undere Services sind kostenlos, so daß Sie 1.) sehen können, was der Service bietet, 2.) ggf. die Verbindung unterbrechen können bevor die 120 Skunden abgelaufen sind, wenn Sie an unserem Angebot nicht interessiert sind.

Da Sie mehr als 120 Sekunden online gewesen sind, haben SIe gesehen, was unser Service bietet und Sie haben die Bedingungen akzeptiert.

Nochmals : Die Einwahl in unseren Service kostet Sie nichts. Erst nach 120 Sekunden und wenn Sie "Weiter" geklickt haben, berechnen wir den angegebenen Preis.
Der Preis unseres Services beträgt €83,70 für den vollen Monat. Auf dem Benutzermenü heißt es ausdrücklich :
"FÜR DIE NUTZUNG UNSERES SERVICES WERDEN 1(EIN) MONAT €83,70 (+€4,2 BEARBEITUNGSGEBÜHR BERECHNET".

Dies ergibt sich auch aus dem Icon, den wir auf Ihr Desktop gesetzt haben. Dieser kann unter http:/xxx.xxx..234.85/kundenzentrum/ heruntergeladen werden.
Da Sie nur einen Monat geordert haben, wird dieser Zugang nach einem Monat gesperrtsein. Wir werden den Zugang nicht automatisch erneuern, so daß Sie das Risiko weiterer Rechnungen nicht eingehen.
Deshalb erwarten wir Ihre umgehende Zahlung.

Mit freundlichen Grüße

STT Telekom
Box 1106
DK- 1009 Copenhagen K

_____________________________________________________________

Vielleicht sollte ich dazu noch erwähnen, dass die angesprochenen Screenshots keinen Hinweis auf meine angebliche Einwahl geben, sondern anscheinend nur Screenshots der Startseite dieses ominösen Dienstes zeigen. Die Screenshots hätte man auf jedem Rechner machen können.
Übrings ein Überweisungsträger oder andere Bankinformationen lagen disem zweiten Schreiben nicht bei.

Grüße

Jörg
_URL unkenntlich gemacht, bis geklärt ist, was es mit dem Download auf der rechten Seite 
auf sich hat tf/Moderator _


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2003)

Siehe PN!


----------



## RiGGs (7 Dezember 2003)

Die 120 Sekunden sind neu....
Mal die nächste Woche abwarten und gucken, wer noch alles diese Schreiben bekommt. Ansonsten anna's Tipp folgen.

Und...wie sollst Du eigentlich ohne Bankinformation bezahlen?


----------



## johann (8 Dezember 2003)

Habe den gleichen Brief wie Vize bekommen. Sie haben mir aber netterweise die Rechnung, die ich Mitte Oktober zurückgeschickt hatte (die Rechnung war von mir markiert), wieder in den Umschlag gesteckt.

Wie soll man sich jetzt verhalten?

Gruß, johann


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

Moin, habe die Diskussion verfolgt, hatte mir auch die connect.exe eingefangen. Habe die Rechnung im Original nach Dänemark geschickt, mit der Bemerkung das es sich um einen Irrläufer handeln muß.
Heute bekomme ich wieder aus Dänemark von der STT Telekom
Text:
Vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.

Obwohl unser Server einen Anruf von Ihrem Anschluß registriert hat, und obwohl wir nach Prüfung unserer Logfiles feststellen konnten, daß Sie unseren Service für 5 Minuten genutzt haben, verzichten wir kulanzhalber auf die Zahlung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
STT Telekom



Keine Ahnung warum die bei mir verzichten, und bei anderen nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung warum die bei mir verzichten, und bei anderen nicht.



Vielleicht kriegen sie langsam  kalte Füsse....
cp


----------



## RiGGs (8 Dezember 2003)

Bei kalten Füßen könnten die doch das Porto sparen.
Irgendetwas stimmt da doch nicht...
ich habe bis dato kein weiteres Schreiben erhalten. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Wagi (9 Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht ist alles einfacher als wir denken. Vielleicht sind die mit Ihren Geräten und Programmen selber überfordert und haben die notwendige Software etc. vom Dienstleister erstellen lassen.
Mit der Anwendung der Software sind die verschiedenen Mitarbeiter unterschiedlich instruiert bzw. geistig befähigt etc. 

Alles rein spekulativ.

Bislang habe ich ja noch Stress mit Nexnet und Konsorten. Die agieren ja schon laienhaft. Aber die Dänen ?? Die können nicht schwimmen, so hohl sind die... !?!   

Meine Meinung.

Bei mir noch immer nix neues. Hat jemand die Rufnummer von der Dame die nach der Adresse gefragt hat ?? Bitte per PN.

Mein Rechner läuft das ganze Wochenende damit mir die Nummern von Anrufern nicht flöten gehen. 
Ein Faxeingang habe ich abgebrochen in der Annahme es handele sich um die Rechnung der Dänen (wär nicht blöd, ISDN Nummer +/- 1 =Faxnummer). Kam aber aus Frankreich... Ups ! :lol:


----------



## RiGGs (9 Dezember 2003)

@Wagi: DaCoach hat eine Rufnummer - offensichtlich jedoch vom Callcenter in B., ist aber keine 0800er. Blättere mal 2 Seiten zurück.
Ich hab' übrigens auch immer noch nix bekommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' übrigens auch immer noch nix bekommen.


Nach früheren Erfahrungen mit ähnlichen Abzockversuchen per Telefon (und auch jüngst wieder) 
geben die Knaben nach spätestens zwei vergeblichen Anläufen auf. Den juristischen Weg wagen
die sich nach den Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht zu gehen,
denn das könnte so enden, wie  Eddy Constantin (Lemmy Caution) in einem sehr alten Krimi sagte:
"Das Brikett haben Sie sich selbst in´s Auge geworfen"  
cp


----------



## RiGGs (9 Dezember 2003)

:lol: 
Danke für die Info, cp.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Dezember 2003)

Vize schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals : Die Einwahl in unseren Service kostet Sie nichts. Erst nach 120 Sekunden und wenn Sie "Weiter" geklickt haben, berechnen wir den angegebenen Preis.
> Der Preis unseres Services beträgt €83,70 für den vollen Monat. Auf dem Benutzermenü heißt es ausdrücklich :
> "FÜR DIE NUTZUNG UNSERES SERVICES WERDEN 1(EIN) MONAT €83,70 (+€4,2 BEARBEITUNGSGEBÜHR BERECHNET".
> 
> Dies ergibt sich auch aus dem Icon, den wir auf Ihr Desktop gesetzt haben. Dieser kann unter http://xxx.xxx..234.85/kundenzentrum/ heruntergeladen werden.


Der angegebene Link lohnt auf jeden Fall einen Blick. Sowohl in den AGB, als auch in dem "Dialer", den man da runterladen kann, sind nämlich von 49€ die Rede...

_siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33440#33440  tf/moderator _


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Dezember 2003)

Mmmmm. mit Mozilla kriegt ich nur die Uhrzeit angezeigt, mit IE über 
view-source: nur das hier, das läßt nicht gerade auf "Offenheit" schließen...

```
<html>
<head>
<title>XXXSERVICE</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css">
</head>
<frameset framespacing="0" border="0" rows="83,*,30" frameborder="0">
  <frame name="top" src="menu.htm" marginwidth="0" marginheight="4" scrolling="no" noresize>
  <frame name="main" src="forside.htm">
  <frame name="bottom" src="bund.htm" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" noresize>
  <noframes>
  <body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0">
  

This page uses frames, but your browser doesn't support them. Please upgrade to newest version browser!</p>
 </body>
  </noframes>
</frameset>
</html>
```

für den "echten" Einsatz, ist mir das zu schade, den Müll wieder hinterher wegzuräumen. 
Außerdem, selbst wenn die da nur 5 Cent propagieren sollten , was solls , ein Hausierer an 
meiner  Haustür kann auch Geld von mir verlangen, den schmeiss ich trotzdem achtkantig raus
cp

PS: eben waren sie noch da, nu sind se weg....


----------



## saarwana (10 Dezember 2003)

*STT Telekom und kein Ende*

Habe heute das 2 te Schreiben von STT Telekom bekommen. Kripo Bierach ist auch nicht weiter. Mir ist die Sache jetzt doch zu blöd. Ich werde jetzt mal meinen Anwalt damit kontaktieren. 
Es gibt doch scheinbar niemand der den Burschen das Handwerk legt. 
Der beigefügte Screenshot, den sie bei dem zweiten Brief beigelegt haben, kann man scheinbar als Toilettenpapier benutzen. Denn er zeigt noch nicht einmal eine IP Adresse oder Einwahl Telefonnummer.
Ich weiss nur eins: "zahlen werde ich nicht"

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
Jetzt haben sie mich sauer!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2003)

*Re: STT Telekom und kein Ende*



			
				saarwana schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch scheinbar niemand der den Burschen das Handwerk legt.


Das ist auch nicht so ganz einfach, da Deine "Briefpartner" im Ausland sitzen. Was Du tun kannst und was mEn auch das Effektivste derzeit ist, wäre eben das, was Du vor hast - den Geldfluss unterbrechen! Laß´ Dich von Deinem Anwalt beraten und poste mal, was er dazu meint.
Analog hierzu könnte man das aber auch so handhaben - abwarten, bis irgendwann mal ein Mahnbescheid eintrudelt und zwischenzeitlich die Schreiben fein säuberlich archiviren.


----------



## technofreak (11 Dezember 2003)

*Alle Jahre wieder: Abzocke per Telefon*

Geht zwar nicht unmittelbar um Dialer, die "Technik" ist aber die Gleiche:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-11.12.03-004/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Über eine normale Festnetznummer bietet dagegen ein Unternehmen in Hamburg
> seine Dienste an. Aber auch wer sich verwählt und zufällig an die Nummer gerät, könnte eine
> Rechnung über "30 Tage Pauschale Telefon-Unterhaltung" in Höhe von knapp 66 Euro erhalten.
> Wurde die Telefonnummer des Anrufers automatisch angezeigt, bekommt dieser einige Tage später
> ...



Also immer locker und gelassen bleiben.....
tf


----------



## sock3 (14 Dezember 2003)

*wieder Post*

Hi,
ich habe also auch einen zweiten Brief bekommen, wie weiter oben beschrieben mit der Erklärung, dass durch weiterklicken ich das Angebot angenommen hätte (netterweise :evil: haben Sie auch einen Screnshot von ihrem tollen Angebot mitgeschickt, grr). Diese Seite ist aber defininitiv nie auf einem unserer computer aufgetaucht. Aber das wissen wir ja schon. Werd jetzt auch erst mal abwarten wie geraten, hab mir jetzt nur überlegt mich auch mal an die Kripo Biberach zu melden. Kann mir jemand den Ansprechpartner mit email oder telefonnummer zu kommen lassen?
Danke


----------



## sock3 (14 Dezember 2003)

*hat sich erledigt*

hi,
hab inzwischen wieder die email-Adresse gefunden.. oberer Eintrag hat sich also erledigt.
Danke


----------



## maddin (15 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Miteinander, 
hatte mir auch im Oktober dieses Dingens eingefangen und eifrig dieses Forum verfolgt. Leider hatte ich damals (zu) schnell alle Spuren auff meinem PC vernichtet. Aber auch nie eine Rechnung erhalten. Noch nie, bis heute. Aber nicht in Höhe von 87 Euro usw., sondern i.H.V. 49,00 Euro. Und jetzt kommts!!! Von einer Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH. Die darauf gennannte Uhrzeit und Datum (24.10.2003) stimmt mit diesem STT-Mist überein (ich glaube LivePlayer nannte er sich damals). Auf der Rechnung wird auch auf die Internetadresse www.hfm-service.de verwiesen. Die Seite ist einfach lächerlich, sollte man mal gesehen haben ( dort ist auch die Rechnung abgebildet!)  Überweisungsträger ist auch mit dabei - für eine Danske Bank! Zahle nicht, reagiere erst bei gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Der kommt aber eh nicht, sonst müssten die sich ja vor Gericht verantworten (das rät übrigens auch die Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale auf ihrer Interseite.) 
Na dänen wünsch ich viel spass 

maddin


----------



## galdikas (15 Dezember 2003)

*HFM Hamburger Forderungsmanagement GmbH*



			
				maddin schrieb:
			
		

> ... eine Rechnung erhalten... Von einer Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH....



Interessant!

HFM Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH
Dammtorstr. 12, D-20354 Hamburg
http://www.hfm-service.de

Das ist die ehemalige Adresse der IBC Kommunikationsdienste Hamburg GmbH, (ehemals TBS Kommunikation (Deutschland) GmbH). Der IBC Geschäftsführer ......(oder Kongshøj?), aus Dybvad, Dänemark, *04.06.1963 wurde vom Notgeschäftsführer RA ......., Hamburg ersetzt. Im Hamburger Handelsregister war irrtümlich eingetragen worden, er sei  von ........, Malmö/Schweden, *04.09.1959 ersetzt worden. Der ist aber GF der neugegründeten ATS Audiovisual Telecom Services GmbH, c/o Rechtsanwalt ......., Hamburg. "Dabei haben sich die Herrschaften, die augenscheinlich und nach Informationen von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg, Nachfolger der berüchtigten IBC Telecom sind, gut versteckt. Im Handelsregister ist als Anschrift die Adresse eines Rechtsanwalts in der Kleinen Johannisstraße registriert. Die Wahrheit ist: ATS hat seinen Sitz in einem modernen Bürokomplex an der Süderstraße, im so genannten "Bürocenter City-Süd". Damit Passanten das nicht bemerken, verschweigt die Firmentafel", weiß ......, Chefreporter der Hamburger MoPo.  (  tarif-express  )


Vermutlich waren schon bei der Eintragung ins Hamburger Register die Namen der beiden ..........verwechselt worden.  

Die einschlägig   aufgefallene IBC hatte mit dem unter derselben Adresse Dammtorstr. 12 tätigen Pseudo-Inkassounternehmen Persolvo GmbH zusammengearbeitet. Vor seinem Ausscheiden bei der Persolvo wurde deren ehemaliger GF .........,  Kopenhagen/Dänemark, *14.03.1944, bei der neugegründeten HFM GmbH Geschäftsführer:

*Neueintragung vom 24.06.2002 HRB 84025:*
HFM Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH,
Dammtorstr. 12
20354 Hamburg

Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 03.05.2002. Gegenstand: Verwaltung, Recherche und Überwachung von Forderungen im Auftrage Dritter. *Ausdrücklich ausgenommen *hiervon ist eine *Inkassotätigkeit*. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer vorhanden, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer vorhanden, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Alleinvertretungsbefugnis kann erteilt werden. Geschäftsführer können ermächtigt werden, mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte vorzunehmen. Alleinige Geschäftsführer sind stets ermächtigt, mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte vorzunehmen. Einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen: Geschäftsführer: J........., Hamburg, *14.03.1944. Als nicht eingetragen wird bekanntgemacht: Die Bekanntmachungen der Gesellschaft erfolgen im Bundesanzeiger.

(  Handelsregister Hamburg )

*Veränderung vom 22.08.2003 HRB 74016:*
Persolvo Inkasso GmbH,
Dammtorstr. 12
20354 Hamburg

Ausgeschieden Geschäftsführer: ........, Kopenhagen/Dänemark, *14.03.1944.

Veränderung vom 08.09.2003 HRB 74016:
Persolvo Inkasso GmbH,
Dammtorstr. 12
20354 Hamburg

Bestellt Geschäftsführer: D......., Hamburg, *16.10.1961, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.

( Handelsregister Hamburg  )

*IBC International A/S, Dänemark:*
 IBC INTERNATIONAL A/S. 
(bis 11.7.2001:  MSB-DANMARK A/S )

Stifter:  OY atlas power AB, Melkonkatu 16b/registor, 00210 Helsinki 21, Finland. 

Gründungsdatum: 12.1.1994

Beinamen:
MSB-INTERNATIONAL A/S (IBC INTERNATIONAL A/S). 
MSB-DANMARK A/S (IBC INTERNATIONAL A/S). 

(davor:
IBC DENMARK A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S). 
HANDELS OG TELESELSKABET AF 1994 A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S), 
CYBERGIRLS A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S), 
DELIGT/DELITE A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S), 
X-RAY, XYLOFON OG XYLOGRAFIK A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S), 
SEXCOM A/S (MSB-DANMARK A/S). 

Firmenadresse:
c/o MSB DANMARK A/S, Datavej 48, 3460 Birkerød.

[ = CALL IT A/S Datavej 48, 3460 Birkerød
 (davor: Fredericiagade 15 A 1013 København K) 
 Handelsregister Dänemark]

davor:
Fredericiagade 15A, 1013 København 
Smedeholm 13 C 2730 Herlev (Birkerød) 
Halmtorvet 46 B 2730 Herlev (Birkerød)


Geschäftsführer:
......., Milnersvej 19A, st., 3400 Hillerød, seit 27.06.2001, 

........, Langdalsvej 47, 8220 Brabrand, 12.10.94-27.01.1997
Konsulent .........., Bygaden 46B, 4040 Jyllinge, 27.01.1997-08.12.1998
Konsulent ......., Strandvejen 99B, Skotterup, 3070 Snekkersten, 27.06.2001-17.06.2002
Direktør ., Tranekærvej 14, 3650 Ølstykke, 08.12.1998-10.05.2000
........., Miehesgade 78, 9510 Arden, 10.05.2000-09.02.2001
.........., Lundavágen 56 K, 212 25 Malmø, Sverige, 09.02.2001-13.03.2002
.........., Kensington High St 347, London W8 6NW, Storbritanien, 27.06.2001-17.06.2002

Prokuristen:
........, (formand), Frederiksberg Alle 76, 1. th., 1820 Fr.berg C, seit 11.07.2001, 
........, Flat G, 12/F Sceneaway Garden, Lam Tin, Kowloon, Hong Kong, seit 11.07.2001, 
........., 19 B Cimbria Court, Conduit Road 24, Mid-Levels, Hong Kong, seit 11.07.2001, 
........., Dizengoff 79, 2. floor, 610 32 Tel Aviv, Israel, seit 27.06.2001. 
........, Langdalsvej 47, 8220 Brabrand, 12.10.94-27.01.1997
Direktør ......., Bavnevolden 23, 2760 Måløv, 12.10.94-26.11.1997. 
........, Oster Forstadsgatan 35B, 21212 Malmø, Sverige, 12.01.94-29.9.95
Direktør ........., Gefionsvej 24, 3650 Ølstykke. 12.10.94-10.05.2000
........., Spurvevej 9, 4040 Jyllinge, 29.09.1995-27.01.1997
Konsulent ........., Bygaden 46B, 4040 Jyllinge, den 27.01.1997-17.06.2002
........., Lundavágen 56 K, 212 25 Malmø, Sverige, 10.05.2000-15.04.2002
......., Levkøjvej 6, 2820 Gentofte, 27.06.2001-01.06.2002
.........., Damsigvej 5, Brønden, 9352 Dybvad, 27.06.2001-01.07.2002  ( = .........., IBC Hamburg)

( Quelle:   Selskabsregistreringer  )

gal

_*Ist das so schwer die Nutzungsregeln zu lesen und zu kapieren???
 Das Posten persönlicher Daten  ist verboten!!!!*_ 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

```
Persönliche Daten
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der 
betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden 
die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.
```
 _*
Was andere Foren zulassen ist hier völlig irrelevant, wer hier postet, hat sich an die Regeln
 dieses  Forums zu halten.tf /Moderator*_


----------



## Blauauge (15 Dezember 2003)

*Einwahl über 0800-Nummer*

Hallo

Habe heute auch so eine bekloppte Rechnung bekommen.
Die haben aber ihren Namen geändert. Die heißen jetzt:

EuroDienst ApS in
DK-1009 Kopenhagen
Postfach 1106 mit Außenstelle in

36243 Niederaula
Postfach 2081
Tel:040/80805319=>kein Anschluß unter dieser Nummer

Alles komisch.

Werde diese Rechnung nicht bezahlen und abwarten was passiert.
An den Verbraucherschutz werde ich mich trotzdem wenden.

Das Forum ist echt spitze.

Gruß Blauauge


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2003)

*HFM Dialer*

Hi Leute,

habe heute ebenfalls von der Hamburger Forderungs Management GmbH
eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. Werde dies gleich dem Anwalt übergeben, da man im Rechtsstreit als Laie über Kleinigkeiten stolpert und dies den Profi überlassen sollte. 
Wie er sich installiert hat weiß ich nicht aber im nachhinein ist er mir einmal ohne Grund abgestürzt ( mitten im online Betrieb) und da XP ein sicheres Programm ist könnte ich mir nur vorstellen das der Dialer sich installiert ,einwählt und danach den Pc runter fährt. Beim Hochfahren löscht er alle Spuren somit ist er nicht nachvollziebar. So das ist meine Version bin kein Hacker aber das wäre logisch. Bin gespannt wie es ausgeht der Scheiß, aber werden denen sicher viel Papier ins Postfach kommen lassen und alle Instanzen ausreizen. 

Gruss Thor der Donnernde   0


----------



## galdikas (15 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Einwahl über 0800-Nummer*



			
				Blauauge schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute auch so eine bekloppte Rechnung bekommen.
> Die haben aber ihren Namen geändert. Die heißen jetzt:
> 
> EuroDienst ApS in
> ...



Seit dem 23.10. führt eine am 3.10.2003 als VICH 7373 ApS ins dänische Handelsregister eingetragene Gesellschaft  die geänderten Firmennamen

CVR-nr. 27372317 *GAZA MEDIA ApS*, Nyhavn 61, 1051 København K.  

(eingetragene Zweitnamen dieser Gesellschaft:
EURO DIENST ApS (GAZA MEDIA ApS), 
INTER TELEKOM ApS (GAZA MEDIA ApS), 
TELEKOM DIENST ApS (GAZA MEDIA ApS).  )

( Aus:  Selskabsregistreringer   )

Die Adresse ( Noras Sidevej 2B, 1., 2920 Charlottenlund ) und der Name ihres Geschäftsführers sind dieselben wie die der einschlägig im Zusammenhang mit Dialern in Erscheinung getretenen Firma

CVR-nr. 25820770 *KNOEDEL HOLDING ApS  *, Noras Sidevej 2B, 1. 2920 Charlottenlund
( Firmenname seit dem 15.4.2003 : COPIOSUS HOLDING ApS )

( Quelle:   Selskabsregistreringer  )

Unter der Adresse Nyhavn 61, 1051 København K.  findet sich nicht nur die Gaza Media ApS, sondern auch die ursprüngliche Rechnungsversandfirma STT:

CVR-nr.:  10409276 *SECURE TELE TRANSFER ApS*,  Nyhavn 61 1051 København K 
weiterer eingetragener Name: DIALACOM ApS  

sowie die Firma

CVR-nr.: 10313031 *I-PUBLISHING GROUP ApS  *
(Zweitnamen: 
I-P-GROUP.COM ApS  
INTERNET PUBLISHING GROUP ApS  )

(   Selskabsoplysninger  )

Die Domain i-p-group.com ist registriert auf:

Gaza Media
Nyhavn 61
Copenhagen, DK 1051
+45.33938098

Administrative, Technical Contact:
Ansvarlige, Den     ( .... forenregelkonform ....  ) 
[email protected]
Nyhavn 61
Copenhagen, DK 1051
DK +45.33938098

Record created on 04-03-2003

( Domain-Daten von:  directNIC Whois  )



			
				Blauauge schrieb:
			
		

> mit Außenstelle in
> 
> 36243 Niederaula
> Postfach 2081



"In Niederaula, im Kreis Hersfeld-Rotenburg (Nordhessen), hat die Post ein weiteres IPZ (Internationales Postzentrum) mit einer geplanten Umschlagsmenge von fast drei Millionen Sendungen pro Tag geschaffen."



> Tel:040/80805319=>kein Anschluß unter dieser Nummer
> 
> Alles komisch.



Der Vorwahl nach ein Telefonanschluß in Hamburg

gal


----------



## Fidul (16 Dezember 2003)

maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Rechnung wird auch auf die Internetadresse www.hfm-service.de verwiesen. Die Seite ist einfach lächerlich, sollte man mal gesehen haben ( dort ist auch die Rechnung abgebildet!)


Genial. Sogar die meisten der mindestens 275 bekannten nigerianischen Pseudo-Banken sind überzeugender. Mit der Rechtschreibung hapert's bei Dänen aber auch gewaltig.

Die mögliche Verbindung dieser Firmen zu ATS ist aber auch recht interessant, denn die sind gerade wieder mit 040-Abzockversuchen aktiv:
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/ATS.htm
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.htm
Afaik sind hier bekannte Spezialisten schon an der Sache dran.  8)


----------



## maddin (16 Dezember 2003)

*hfm rechnung*

Uuuupps...!!! Sollte meine Rechnung von der HFM am Ende gar nicht mit dem STT-Telekom-Müll zusammenhängen?! Denn tatsächlich hatte ich just zu diesem Zeitpunkt (Ende Oktober) auch eine unbekannte Hamburger Rufnummer auf der Anruferliste an meinem (Festnetz-)Telefon. Mein damaliger Rückruf ging ins Leere (Kein Klingelzeichen, nur tote Leitung). Wenige Tage später wieder ein Anruf aus HH (Nummer im Display) und nachdem ich mich meldete entschuldigte sich sofort und ohne Zögern oder Nachfragen eine Frau, sie habe sich verwählt. Auch auf meine Frage ob sie vielleicht meine Lebensgefährtin sprechen wollte (anderer Name) beteuerte sie nochmals sie hat sich verwählt und legte auf. Vielleicht Zufall – vielleicht auch nicht?! 

Fakt jedoch ist, dass die Namen ( meiner und der meiner Lebensgefährtin) in der Rechnungsanschrift fehlerhaft geschrieben ist. Exakt so fehlerhaft, wie er im Internet im „Örtlichen“-Telefonbuch zu finden ist (und nur dort, hab’ eben nachgeschaut) – In beiden Fällen steht erst mein Vorname, dann der Nachname meiner Partnerin, dann ihr Vorname und zum Schluss mein Nachname - alles in allem hübsch durcheinander. 

Sonderbar ist auch, dass auf der Rechnung der Stand der Preisliste mit 30.11.2003 datiert ist, der berechnete „Dienst“ jedoch mit 24.10.2003 ...

Bei dänen fällt mir doch nix mehr ein...

Ciao maddin


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2003)

*Re: hfm rechnung*



			
				maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte meine Rechnung von der HFM am Ende gar nicht mit dem STT-Telekom-Müll zusammenhängen?!


Kleine Überlegung am Rande - es ist doch nicht so ganz abwägig, dass ein und die selbe Masche von unterschiedlichen Initiatoren betrieben wird. Die Vielzahl der verschiedenen Unternehmen zeigt auf, dass hier nicht nur "einer" seine Geschäftsidee verfolgt.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2003)

*Re: hfm rechnung*

Hallo,



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> maddin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hinter der verwirrenden Vielgestaltigkeit dürften nur zwei verschiedene Firmen(gruppen) stecken:

Die 
HFM Hamburger Forderungsmanagement GmbH, 
Persolvo GmbH, 
ATS Audiovisual Telecom Services GmbH, 
IBC Kommunikationsdienste Hamburg GmbH, 
TBS Kommunikation (Deutschland) GmbH, 
MSB Telekommunikation GmbH, 
IBC International A/S, 
MSB Danmark A/S, 
Tele Team Work ApS, 
Persolvo Inkasso A/S, 
Tele Hansa GmbH, 
Stenholt Design ApS, 
Speed Work GmbH, 
KJ INVEST ØLSTYKKE ApS,  
TEAM WORK FINANS ApS, 
CROCK DATA ApS  usw. 
sind über die beteiligten Personen alle irgendwie miteinander verbunden.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es zwischen der 
STT = Secure Tele Transfer ApS, 
Forlaget Mbm Media ApS, 
Gaza Media ApS (= Euro Dienst ApS), 
I-PUBLISHING GROUP ApS, 
Knoedel Holding ApS (jetzt Copiosus Holding ApS) 
Beziehungen zueinander.

gal


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2003)

*Re: hfm rechnung*

Machen wir es kurz:


			
				1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tele Team Work ApS





			
				2 schrieb:
			
		

> STT = Secure Tele Transfer ApS


Dänen ist ohne deutsche Dialeranbindung langweilig.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2003)

Frage: Wann ist eine Forderung von STT denn rechtlich gesehen verjährt ? Also nachdem sie die Rechnung gestellt haben ?


----------



## Raimund (21 Dezember 2003)

*STT und Compl.*

8) 
Weiteres zu dänen hier:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/1509-2.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Fidul (21 Dezember 2003)

Hat denn schon jemand von den Betroffenen bei der zuständigen Behörde angefragt, ob das bewußte Unternehmen überhaupt eine Inkassoerlaubnis hat?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Wann ist eine Forderung von STT denn rechtlich gesehen verjährt?


Die Forderung als solche kann evtl. von vornherein in Frage gestellt werden, da nach deutschem Recht (Dialeranwendung ohne Beachtung des TKG, des Gesetzes gegen den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern und Rechnung ohne die RegTP) kein ordentlicher Vertrag zu stande gekommen sein könnte.


			
				Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn schon jemand von den Betroffenen bei der zuständigen Behörde angefragt, ob das bewußte Unternehmen überhaupt eine Inkassoerlaubnis hat?


Da hier wohl mehrere Köche am verdorbenen Brei wirken, ist nicht so ganz klar, welche Behörde, vor allem wo, zuständig ist - bislang gibt es auch nur Rechnungen, von einem Mahn- oder Inkassoverfahren ist noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## BenTigger (22 Dezember 2003)

Grrr ich warte schon lange auf einen Brief / Rechnung von denen.

Leider kommt da nischt. Ich habe schon eine Rechnung für die hier liegen.

Für die Nutzung meines Briefkastens stelle ich denen dann 129,95 Euro in Rechnung. 
Durch erstmaliges einwerfen lassen ihres ersten Briefes, erwerben die dann ein 6 Monatiges Dauernutzungsrecht für das einlagern ihrer Briefe.
Diese werden dann 6 Monate gelagert und nach Ablauf der Frist gemeinnützigen Altpapiersammlern zur Verfügung gestellt, wenn diese nicht vorher wieder abgeholt werden 

Nachzulesen in den ABB's unter meiner Briefkastenklappe.

(ABB= Allgemeine Briefkasten Bedingungen)


----------



## RiGGs (22 Dezember 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Teleton (23 Dezember 2003)

Die Hamburger Firma D-SMS (www.d-sms.com ) scheint mir noch zu der von Gast genannten ersten Liste dazuzugehören. Insbesondere scheinen die den selben Seitendesigner zu haben wie HFM. Die AGBs sind auch recht orginell.

Gruss
Teleton


----------



## pieter (24 Dezember 2003)

*Ärgern einstellen*

An alle Leser und Autoren dieses Forums.

Trotz allem Ärger über die Dreistigkeit und die Vorgehensweise dieser STT wünsche ich Euch allen ein frohes und stressfreies Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Bis denne - pieter


----------



## Wagi (3 Januar 2004)

*Re: Einwahl über 0800-Nummer*

@ all 

Ein Frohes Neues Jahr !!!

Ich war aufgrund eines schwerwiegendem Hardwareproblems und Urlaub nähe Dänemark (zähnefletsch) länger nicht mehr da.
Daher beziehe ich mich hier auf ein länger zurückliegendes Posting...





			
				Blauauge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Habe heute auch so eine bekloppte Rechnung bekommen.
> Die haben aber ihren Namen geändert. Die heißen jetzt:
> ...


Herzlich Willkommen erst einmal allen Frischlingen !

Also die Nummer 040 80805319 kann ich folgendem Anschluß zuordnen:

Global Teleport Service Center Hamburg Chilehaus A Fischertwiete 2 Telekommunikationsunternehmen Tel. 040 80805-0
Fax 040 80805-1010


Das Chilehaus ist ein Veranstaltungszentrum (www.chilehaus.de), u.a. war dort mal die Ausstellung der Muppets !! (Von wegen Kulturbanause!). ABER: Ich berufe mich bei den hier genannten Infos auf nicht mehr ganz aktuelle Quellen (Stand 2002). Vielleicht sagen die Handelsregistereinträge was aus ??

Außerdem gibt es eine Global Teleport GmbH in Berlin am Kurfürstendamm. Hier besteht aber nur Namensgleichheit ??? :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2004)

Blauauge schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben aber ihren Namen geändert. Die heißen jetzt:
> 
> EuroDienst ApS in
> DK-1009 Kopenhagen
> ...


Das ist allerdings sehr komisch:  Niederaula ist ein 5000 Seelendorf in Nordhessen 
http://www.niederaula-online.de/
mit der PLZ  36272 Niederaula

Das genannte Postfach (wenn es überhaupt existiert) ist also ein reines  Postfach ohne jeden
 Bezug zum Ort, die Vorwahl ist 0 66 25 hat also auch nichts mit dem "toten" Briefkasten zu tun.
cp


----------



## Wagi (3 Januar 2004)

@ cp

Right. Niederaula hat erst mal andere PLZ. Laut Klicktel 36270-36272.

Die fragwürdige PLZ passt eher zu Bad Hersfeld.  Allerdings müssen wir beachten, dass PLZ auch Firmen zugeteilt werden. So hat die z.B. Fa. Bayer in Leverkusen eine eigene PLZ (oder sogar mehrere). Als die Postleitzahlen nach der Wende umgestellt wurde, hat die Post diese zugeteilt und vermutlich auch noch entsprechende PLZ unbenutzt, die weiterhin vergeben werden könnten.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2004)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings müssen wir beachten, dass PLZ auch Firmen zugeteilt werden.
> So hat die z.B. Fa. Bayer in Leverkusen eine eigene PLZ (oder sogar mehrere)



@Wagi, auch right, merkwürdig dennoch. Solche Sonder-PLZs für Behörden und größere Firmen,
 sind üblich. Daß die Post allerdings auch solche PLZs für reine Briefkastenfirmen vergibt? 
Es sei denn, es wäre über den Umweg der  "Mutterfirma" erfolgt, was der ganzen Geschichte 
auch nicht gerade einen plausibleren Anstrich gibt.... 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wagi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



afaik haben alle postfächer eine eigene plz ! (wenigstens in gruppen zusammengefasst)
abweichende plz ist also nix besonderes odere merkwürdiges.

hny
GASTon


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 Januar 2004)

*PLZ 36272*

Laut www.postleitzahlen.de gehört die 36272 tatsächlich zu Niederaula. Leider gibt die Seite keine Auskunft darüber, wer der Inhaber des Postfaches ist, aber das dürfte wohl rechtlich ähnlich problematisch sein wie ein reverse-lookup anhand der Telefonnummer.

MfG
L.


----------



## Wagi (3 Januar 2004)

Ihr sprecht wahr.

Die Niederaulaner scheinen wohl des öfteren Kontakt zu zwielichtigen Unternehmungen zu haben, wie folgender Link beweist...

http://www.niederaula-online.de/gaestebuch.php?von=15

ebenso 

http://tipps.ahnenforschung.net/steinadler.html


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2004)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Niederaulaner scheinen wohl des öfteren Kontakt zu zwielichtigen Unternehmungen zu haben,


Na , aber nicht alle, das ist nämlich meine  Heimat, deswegen war mir das auch so ins Auge gestoßen, 
ansonsten ist das eigentlich ein ganz friedliches Dörfchen, aber ich war schon lange nicht mehr da, 
vor allem seitdem es nicht mehr am Rand der Welt liegt....
cp


----------



## johinos (3 Januar 2004)

Telekom meint:
_  Bode Management Consultans Ges. für Organisations- u. Technologieberatung mbH (0 40) 8 08 05 25 00   
      20095 Hamburg, Fischertwiete 2 _
und lustiges Nebenstellen-Googeln führt zu:
_Customer Relationship Management
... Bitte bestätigen Sie uns Ihre Teilnahme per Fax oder per E-Mail: Fax-Anmeldung:
040/80805-2599, ..... 
www.bmconsultants.de_
also wohl Mehr"firmen"haus.


----------



## galdikas (3 Januar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Blauauge schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich bereits schrieb, dürfte es sich um die Postfach-Postleitzahl des neuen Internationalen Postzentrums II (IPZ) der POST AG, An der Landwehr 1, Niederaula handeln.

Siehe auch:
http://www.osthessen-news.de/OsthessenNews/News/news031127_14.htm

http://www.bvdp.de/frontend/front_content.php?idcat=22&link=3237


gal


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2004)

*STT Telekom Live Player*

Hallo,

mich hat es auch erwischt.

Ich habe natürlich per Einschreiben widersprochen, da ich nie eine Willenserklärung zur Nutzung dieser Dienste abgegeben habe.

Schon bemerkt? Die ausgewiesene Mwst beträgt 25% (DK), und nicht 16%, wie hierzulande üblich. Ich schätze, wenn Leistungen an deutsche Haushalte verkauft werden, sollte auch die hiesige Mwst zum tragen kommen.

Deswegen glaube ich, daß die Rechnung ungültig ist. Weiss das jemand genau??

Auf jeden Fall habe ich eine Standartantwort erhalten, in welcher in keinster Weise auf meine Punkte eingegangen wurde.

Deswegen mache ich jetzt erstmal gar nichts mehr.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## CSHW (4 Januar 2004)

*HFM ABO für Internet-Service*

Hallo,

habe auch so eine "ABO" Rechnung über 49,-- von HFM bekommen. Zahlen sollte man natürlich nicht, habe den Forderungen per Einschreiben Rückschein widersprochen. Seit dem 18.12.2003 wartet das Einschreiben nun im Postamt HH Dammtorstr. auf Abholung, wird wohl nie abgeholt werden.

Mal eine technische Frage zwischendurch:

Auf meiner Rechnung stand ein Datum und eine Uhrzeit, zu dem diese Leistung abonniert werden sein soll.

In der Systemsteuerung meines Rechners,unter Verwaltung/System/Ereignisanzeige/System finden sich ungefähr zu dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt zwei Remoteacesse auf meinen Rechner mit Ereigniscode 20158 und 20159 vom Benutzer 100029LDET04C01D auf §C.


Habt Ihr/Sie Ähnliches festgestellt?

Gruß,

CS :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2004)

*Nur so*

Hi an alle geschädigten. Hatte auch Probleme mit STT Telekom. Hab mir jetzt wie schon vorher mal beschrieben den Dialer Blocker von Conrad gekauft. Hab ihn mit diversen Nummer getestet, und muss sagen ich bin begeistert. 
Diese 40 € sollten das wohl jedem Wert sein, wenn man sich damit den ganzen Ärger vom Hals halten kann. 
Kann das Gerät nur empfehlen, dann können sich die Dänemal was neues ausdenken.

Gruß Warsi


----------



## Wagi (7 Januar 2004)

@ CSHW

Ja, §C ist den STT-Rechnungsempfängern mit Sicherheit ein Begriff !

 8)


----------



## johinos (7 Januar 2004)

*HFM*

Gibt es bisher eigentlich mehr als Zahlungsaufforderungen von HFM? 
Hat jemand eine zitierfähige Antwort erhalten, welcher Vertrag zugrunde liegt?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

Hallo Alle!

Ich habe auch so eine Rechnung von HFM erhalten!

Heute habe ich einen zweiten Brief bekommen, der besagt, dass ich noch sieben Tage hätte um den geforderten Betrag zu bezahlen.

Der Betrag war 49,00 Euro für ein Monatsabonnement Internet-Service von der dänischen Firma GAZA MEDIA ApS.


Gezahlt wird natürlich nicht!


----------



## johinos (9 Januar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Der Betrag war 49,00 Euro für ein Monatsabonnement Internet-Service von der dänischen Firma GAZA MEDIA ApS.


Stand das auf der Rechnung? Welche Rufnummer ist genannt (800...)?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2004)

*Eurodienst - Rechnung mit vorhergehendem Telefonanruf*

Hallo,

habe durch Zufall dieses Forum entdeckt, über die Eingabe des Suchwortes 'Eurodienst'.

Im November erhielt ich einen Anruf von einer Firma mit Hamburger Telefonnummer. Der Anrufer fragte mich, ob ich einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis über die von mir beanspruchten Dienste haben möchte. Ich sagt ihm dass ich keinen Dienst in Anspruch genommen habe und dass er mir sagen soll, um was für einen Dienst es sich handelt und um welchen Betrag es geht. 

Er fragte mich, ob noch andere Personen im Haushalt Internet nutzen. Ich sagte mein Mann. Darauf meinte er nur noch: ' Ich kann da jetzt nichts mehr sagen, denn das mir peinlich, was Ihr Mann hinter Ihrem Rücken macht,..... Was mir noch auffiel war, dass er sich nicht sicher war wie mein Mann mit Nachnamen heißt, er fragt mich nämlich ob er genauso heißt wie ich und ich sagte darauf nichts. Im Telefonbuch steht mein Mann nicht mit Nachnamen, da stehe nur ich mit vollem Namen und dann nur sein Vorname und der Vorname unseres Kindes.

Ende letzten Jahres kam dann auf meinen Namen eine Rechnung über ein Erotikabonnement, von einer Firma 'Eurodienst' mit Postfachadresse in Niederaula und mit Sitz in Kopenhagen. Auf der Rechnung steht: Zu Ihrer Sicherheit wird das Abonnement nicht verlängert...

Ich habe die Rechnung per Einschreiben zurückgeschickt beiliegend ein Anschreiben, indem ich die Firma auffordere mir meine Bestellung vorzulegen und gleichzeitig frage ich in dem Schreiben woher sie meine Daten haben. Ich vermute vom Telefonbuch, da seine Frage nach dem Nachnamen meines Mannes in diesem Eintrag im Telefonbuch nicht hervorgeht.

Vor zwei Wochen  habe ich das Einschreiben weggeschickt, seither habe ich noch nichts von Eurodienst gehört.

An die Verbraucherzentrale habe ich mich noch nicht gewendet, denn das Einschreiben hat schon einiges gekostet und ich will für diese Scheinrechnung nicht noch mehr Geld ausgeben.

Viele Gruesse


----------



## tom0815net (21 Januar 2004)

*HFM/Gaza Media*

Hallo,
auch ich habe mir eine solchen Dailer eingefangen und die Firma HFM verlangt in Ihrer Rechnung 49?. Daraufhin habe ich dieser Forderung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widersprochen. Wochenlang tat sich nichts, bis dann eine Mahnung über 54? von HFM kam. Darauf wurde dann die Firma Gaza Media APS erwähnt, mit der ich einen Vertag über einen Monat abgeschlossen hätte. Gestern kam schliesslich das Einschreiben als unzustellbar zurück, das habe ich natürlich ungeöffnet zu den Akten gelegt, mal sehen, was jetzt noch kommt.

Gruss Tom


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es bisher eigentlich mehr als Zahlungsaufforderungen von HFM?
> Hat jemand eine zitierfähige Antwort erhalten, welcher Vertrag zugrunde liegt?



Ich habe da angerufen, und einem extrem gelassenen Typen dran gehabt. Der sagte einspruch bringt nichts, weil die Dänen das fordern, haben die kein einfluss drauf  hihihihi. Dann frgate ich mal woher die die nummern haben wollen. Er erzählte mir ein Märchen mit IP-Adresse und dann die Adresse daraus ermittelt.. Nungut.. Der Kerl hats wirklich geglaubt. 

Auf meine Frage, ob er sich nicht gedanken macht, warum schon Anzeigen gegen HFM vorliegen, sagte er mache nur sein Job, wie das jeder machen würde. Und komisch wäre es. Nungut, ich fragte dann auch noch ob er in einen Fluss springt wenn es jemand sagte wollte, er nicht antworten.  Auch auf die Frage, wob die HFM ihre eigenen AGB's nicht lesen würde (da steht 14 Tage widerufsrecht), meinte er, es gelten die AGB's der GazaMedia... Es war wirklich lustig, und der Kerl war so extrem Ruhig, das war schon die Härte...

Ich denke mal nach der 1. Mahnung ist schluss und die geben auf. Vor allem ist das Mahnschreiben so verfasst, das es auf jegliche Art von Ablehnung im ersten Schreiben reagieren kann (Screenshot, erklärt woher die Daten angeblich kommen usw)..

Jedenfalls habe ich gesagt es wird nicht gezahlt,  und es werden rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet. Und so soll es auch sein!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2004)

*Gibt es STT Dänemark noch?*

Ich hatte mit gekannten Dialer über 0800 eine Einwahl im Oktober. Bislang keine Reaktion. Auch kein Anruf der nach einer Adresse gefagt hat (Ja, ich habe eine Rufnummernidentifikation). Gibt es noch STT Dänemark noch? Hat jemand in diesem Jahr eine Rechnunge bekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

*Nicht zahlen*

So hab heute einen Bericht in einer namhaften PC-Zeitschrift (Computer Bild 04/04 gelesen:

Die Dänische Firma STT Telekom verschickt Rechnungen um € 90 für ein "Monatsabo" eines "Internetbezahldienstes"
So funktionierts: 
Der Dialer wählt *unbemerkt* eine 0800-Nummer. Was dann kommt funktioniert nur mit ISDN oder Analoganschlüssen mit Rufnummer übertragung: Am anderen Ende der Leitung wir die Telefonnummer registriert. Über die Nummer wird dann die Anschrift ausfindig gemacht.

ABER: Wer keine Rufnummerübertragung hat, wird von STT angerufen, mit der Mitteilung, dass man ein "Guthaben" bei der Firma hat und doch bitte die Adresse geben soll um den Scheck zu verschicken. -Zwei Tage später kommt die Rechnung.



> Laut Edda Castello von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg: "Nicht zahlen. Es ist kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen. Daher ist die Forderung unberechtigt."



Dies sind allesamt Ausschnitte des Berichtes der "Computer Bild" 04/2004.
Nachzulesen auf Seite 166. Ich übernehme keine Gewähr.


----------



## Stalker2002 (9 Februar 2004)

*Re: Nicht zahlen*



			
				Reaper schrieb:
			
		

> So hab heute einen Bericht in einer namhaften PC-Zeitschrift (Computer Bild 04/04 gelesen:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Kleine Denksportaufgabe:
Welche Nummer wollen denn die Leutz von STT anrufen, wenn keine Nummer übertragen wurde? Na, dämmert's?
Das ist nämlich Unfug.
Wenn zu einer übertragenen Nummer kein Telefonbucheintrag existiert, *dann* wird von STT angerufen, um eine Rechnungsanschrift zu erschleichen. Bei übertragenen Rufnummern mit Bucheintrag wird die Anschrift per Reverse-Lookup (in D. verboten!) der Nummer zugeordnet.

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2004)

*Re: Nicht zahlen*



			
				Reaper schrieb:
			
		

> namhaften PC-Zeitschrift (Computer Bild)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

*STT Dänemark*

D.h. die sind noch aktiv. Wundert mich nur, warum ich noch nie was schriftliches von denen bekommen habe. Wie gesagt, Einwahl lt. Telefonanlagenprotokoll im Oktober.


----------



## Stalker2002 (9 Februar 2004)

*Re: STT Dänemark*



			
				Klaus00 schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. die sind noch aktiv. Wundert mich nur, warum ich noch nie was schriftliches von denen bekommen habe. Wie gesagt, Einwahl lt. Telefonanlagenprotokoll im Oktober.



Hast du die Rufnummernübermittlung (CLIP) unterdrückt?
Wenn ja, dann hat STT keine Rufnummer, zu der sie eine Rechnungsanschrift ergaunern könnten
und du kannst bis St.Nimmerlein auf Post von dänen :lol:  warten.

MfG
L.


----------



## Hannes (9 Februar 2004)

*Re: Nicht zahlen*

[-Zwei Tage später kommt die Rechnung.



> Laut Edda Castello von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg: "Nicht zahlen. Es ist kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen. Daher ist die Forderung unberechtigt."



Dies sind allesamt Ausschnitte des Berichtes der "Computer Bild" 04/2004.
Nachzulesen auf Seite 166. Ich übernehme keine Gewähr.[/quote]

Was empfiehlt den Computer-Bild? Zahlen oder nicht zahlen? Mittlerweile liegt die 2. Mahnung auf meinem Tisch und HFM droht mit PERSOLVO INKASSO.
Hannes


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

*Nicht zahlen*

Also die empfehlen nicht zu zahlen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal die Verbraucherzentrale deines Landes/Stadt anrufen.


----------



## tom0815net (25 Februar 2004)

*habe heute ein Schreiben von Persolvo Inkasso bekommen*

Hallo,
nach der dritten Mahnung von HFM bekam ich heute ein Schreiben von Persolvo Inkasso. Am Anfang wurden von HFM noch 49 Euro gefordert, nach der letzten Mahnung waren es dann 59 Euro, Persolvo will jetzt tatsächlich 90,33 Euro von mir! Wie aus meinem letzten Beitrag bekannt ist konnte ein Eischreiben an HFM von der Post nicht zugestellt werden. Persolvo droht mir mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das die so hartnäckig sind, zahlen werde ich natürlich nicht, ich werde die Post vom Gericht abwarten,  Einspruch einlegen und Strafanzeige stellen.
Diese Sauerei muss doch zu stoppen sein!

Gruss Tom


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*Re: habe heute ein Schreiben von Persolvo Inkasso bekommen*



			
				tom0815net schrieb:
			
		

> Einspruch einlegen und Strafanzeige stellen.
> Diese Sauerei muss doch zu stoppen sein!


Durch die Strafanzeige jedenfalls nicht, den Weg kannst Du Dir sparen.


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2004)

*Re: habe heute ein Schreiben von Persolvo Inkasso bekommen*



			
				tom0815net schrieb:
			
		

> Persolvo droht mir mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren.
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das die so hartnäckig sind,


Das würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn da Post vom Gericht käme, das wäre soweit bekannt das erste Mal...

tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

...und außerdem wurde die STT für ihre Geschäftsidee bereits mit einem Owi-Verfahren der RegTP belegt - scheint doch nicht so ganz ordnungsgemäß zu sein.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*WO bitte?*

@Anna:
Kann man das von der RegTP irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: WO bitte?*



			
				Klaus00 schrieb:
			
		

> @Anna:
> Kann man das von der RegTP irgendwo nachlesen?


Ich denke nicht, da es ein Verwaltungsakt ist.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*^Woher*

Woher hat Du dann diese Info?
Das würde mich schon stark interessieren. Ich hatte im Oktober zwei kurze Einwahlen über bekannte 0800 Nummer. Es ist bis heute allerdings keine Rechnung von STT Dänemark gekommen.


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: ^Woher*



			
				Klaus00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte im Oktober zwei kurze Einwahlen über bekannte 0800 Nummer.
> Es ist bis heute allerdings keine Rechnung von STT Dänemark gekommen.



Hast du Rufnummerübertragung (CLIP) , ansonsten erfolgt nie was...

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: ^Woher*



			
				Klaus00 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hat Du dann diese Info?


Drei mal kannst Du raten - deutlicher werde ich nun wirklich nicht, bin doch keine Ratschn!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

@technofreak -> ich habe Rufnummernident. eingeschaltet. Trotzdem keine Post.

q Anna -> Du arbeitest dort...?


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe Rufnummernident. eingeschaltet. Trotzdem keine Post.


Stehst du im Telefonbuch (mit voller Adresse) ? , ansonsten können die ja auch mal "geschlampt" haben...
tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*auch*

Ich stehe auch im Telefonbuch, Rufid ist eingeschaltet, aber weder ein ominöser Anruf noch eine Rechnung ist gekommen.
Daher wüsste ich ja gerne, ob die Sache erledigt ist.


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: auch*



			
				Klaus00 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher wüsste ich ja gerne, ob die Sache erledigt ist.



Das wird dir nur H.A.S beantworten können, aber die wollen ja hier nicht mehr mitspielen... 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: DiT*



			
				AR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute im Google nach einer Verdrahtung für USB-Seriell gesucht.
> Sucheingabe: "serial to usb adapter" palm wiring
> dann auf aus unterste Link geklickt. Einmal zurück, und man wird geleitet zu:
> h**p://......./dialergateway/enter.asp?***



Folgendes habe ich hierzu mal gefunden, fiel mir heute in die Hände (extrem gekürzt)

```
*** 
Delivered-To: ***
Received: ***14 Jan 2004 18:21:05 -0000
Received: from unknown *** (218.80.62.177)
	by ***
Message-ID: ***

To: "AOL Users" ***
Subject: Do you remember  me ?
Date: Wed, 14 Jan 2004 06:32:11 -0900
Hello!
Zu hier ist, was Sie haben können Zugang: 

  

  Unbegrenzte Downloads Der Musik-MP3. 

  Unbegrenzte DVD Film-Downloads. 

  Unbegrenzte Software-Programm-Downloads. 

...
...

  Gehen Sie hier für [url="http://www.webs****.com/warez**********"]Zugang[/url]
  jetzt! 

  

  Einfach das kleine <a
href="http://***/dialergateway/enterasp?did=***">Tool<
/a>
  runterladen , damit ihr völlig unendeckt bleibt und die Neusten Kinofilme
runterladen
  könnt...
```
interessant ist die URL, auf die der downloadlink verweist
	
	



```
netname:      COLT-DK-SECURE
descr:        SECURE TELE TRANSFER
country:      DK
admin-c:      ***
tech-c:       ***
***
notify:       ***@colt-telecom.se
```
Ich will hier nicht Chaos stiften in einem Fall, den ich nullo kenne, aber mir fiel halt der ZUsammenhang zufällig auf, da der STT-Thread wieder mal da oben stand 

Wenn man die URL googelt, landet man bei mehreren Fundstellen für ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und letzten Endes bei einer dänischen Softwarefirma. Ein anderer link zu dieser Firma führt zu einem Herrn Z.

Ist vielleicht Schnee von gestern, aber spannend ist, dass die links recht neu sind...

cj

_ editiert _


----------



## cicojaka (26 Februar 2004)

Quelle ist eine mailing list für spam-mails.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

*HFM/Gaza*

Ich habe mit HFM Geiches erlebt und nun auch von Persolvo Inkasso eine weitere Rechnung bekommen. Gegen jede der Rechnung  habe ich schriftlich Widerspruch eingelegt. Interssant ist aber auch, das HFM und Persolvo unter gleicher Adresse agieren (Dammtorstr. 12) und sich die Mitteilungen über den Flur zureichen können ... 
Vorige Woche habe ich dann auch Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet und die Mitteilung erhalten, daß wegen Betrugsversuch ermittelt werden kann und nun auch wird. 
Mal sehen was weiter noch passiert. So einfach gebe ich in dem Fall mal nicht auf und für etwas zahlen was ich nicht bestellt habe ... freiwillig nicht.

stl


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

*Re: STT Telekom Live Player*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mich hat es auch erwischt.
> 
> ...




Hi Martin,

was die MwSt. betrifft bin ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher.
Ich weiß jedoch, wenn Du in einem EG Land etwas bestellst und kannst
keine Ust.IdNr. vorweisen bezählst du die landesübliche MwSt. des Lieferanten.

Gruß

klatsche


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*Dänen-Dialer*

HFM berechnet Dialer-Einwahlen zu 004535293067 (vor sechs Wochen) für die Gaza Media ApS, wie üblich 49 Euro. Natürlich wird nicht gezahlt.


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2004)

*Re: Dänen-Dialer*



			
				Spendenverweigerer schrieb:
			
		

> HFM berechnet Dialer-Einwahlen zu 004535293067 (vor sechs Wochen) für die Gaza Media ApS, wie üblich 49 Euro.



Woraus ergibt sich der Zusammenhang? Steht die Nummer auf der Rechnung? 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*Dänen-Dialer*

Ja.


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2004)

*Re: Dänen-Dialer*



			
				Spendenverweigerer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.



Es wäre sinnvoll  den Wortlaut  oder falls möglich zu scannen und (anonymisiert) als 
Anhang zu posten. Andernfalls  ist diese Aussage von geringem Wert

tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*Dänen-Dialer*

Scannen geht nicht. 

Beschreibung----------- An Anschluss-Nr. -------Datum-------Zeitpunkt---Preis

Internet - Service------ 004535293067----- ----(Datum/Uhrzeit)--------- 49,00
1 Monats - Abonnement

Hab's erst jetzt gesehen, das gab's schonmal: www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/1509-50.html


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

Hallo ,

wer hat eine Rechnung , Mahnungen oder schon einen richterlichen
Mahnbescheid von unserer HFM bekommen .

Für Tips , Anregungen , Verhalten wäre ich dankbar !


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2004)

*rechnung von HFM*

Hallo Leute,

habe seit Samstag auch so eine nette Rechnung bekommen. Ich hatte zum Zeitpunkt des einwählens einen Termin und mein Mann war nur kurz Onlinebanking.
Wenn ich so Eure Kommentare lese, freue ich mich schon darauf, was alles so auf mich zukommen wird.
Vielleicht kann mir ja die Verbraucherschutzzentrale Baden Würtenberg helfen.....

Gruß
Anke


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2004)

*HFM*

Hi Mitleidende! 0 

Mich hats voll erwischt, hab jetz gestern und heute insgesamt drei Rechnungen über je 49,00 Euro von dieser HFM erhalten!
Alle exakt mit der gleichen Uhrzeit, immer 30-03-2004 16:22:18!

Wollte gestern eigentlich gleich per Brief einspruch einlegen, aber dann ist mir eingefallen das Briefe ja was kosten und ich bin nicht bereit auch nur einen Cent für diesen Betrug auszugeben! 
Außerdem hab ich ja jetz hier erfahren das es eh egal ist weil der Ablauf ja doch immer der gleiche bleibt: 
Rechnung-
1.Mahnung-
2.Mahnung-
vielleicht noch 3.Mahnung-
Brief von Persolvo Inkasso-
RUHE!

Na ja, mach jetzt erst mal garnichts und wart ab, sollen die mal vorbeikommen! :evil:


----------



## Fidul (3 April 2004)

Um ganz sicher zu sein, solltest du aber trotzdem einmal ganz kräftig per Einschreiben widersprechen. Durch eine Strafanzeige kannst du das dann moralisch ausgleichen.  :holy:


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Durch eine Strafanzeige kannst du das dann moralisch ausgleichen.


...aber nur für Dein Gewissen - das Kind wird bereits geschaukelt!


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2004)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung, bevor der andere Thread in der Versenkung verschwindet http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4615&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight= :


			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst kommt eine Einwahl über irgend eine "normale" Telefonnummer mittels einer illegalen Dialertechnologie zu stande. Während vor einigen Monaten noch 0800er Nummern angewählt wurden, sind es jetzt Einwahlen nach Dänemark über die Nummer *004535293061*. Dort wird die Telefonnummer des Betroffenen zurück verfolgt und dem Telefonanschlussinhaber eine Rechnung präsentiert. Die Leistung soll angeblich mit dem wissentlichen Abschluss eines Monatsabos begründet sein.
> 
> Verantortlich für das unlautere Spiel ist die STT (*Secure Tele Transfer AsP*) mit ihrer Partner-Firma *Gaza Media AsP*, beide aus Dänemark. Zum Einsatz kommen scriptgesteuerte Tunneltechnologien, deren Anwendung in dieser Art, zur Abrechnung von Inhalten im Internet, in Deutschland nicht zulässig sind. Der betroffene Rechner selbst weist i. d. R. keine oder nur unbrauchbare Spuren für einen erfolgreichen Vertragsschluss beider Parteien auf. Die Scripte sind nur temporär verfügbar und die gespeicherten Dateien sind allenfalls belanglose Hilfsdateien.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

*HFM - Gaza Media Aps*

Hallo allerseits,

habe auch eine Rechnung erhalten und werde selbstverständlich Einspruch einlegen.
Habe dies auch schon bei erhalt der ersten Rechnung  getan und einen
Nutzungsbeleg angefordert. (per E-Mail)
Die haben sich sogar gerührt aber natürlich ohne den tatsächlichen Beleg.
Nun giebt das noch ne e-Mail mit dem verweis darauf daß der Vorgang bereits auf dem Weg zum Anwalt ist :evil: ...ma sehn!

Gruß, S.I.T. (Bremen)


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

*HFM*

hallo
habe am 01.04.04 auch eine rechnug über 49 eurose bekommen.
habe sofort per einschreiben einen wiederspruch eingelegt.
am 15.04.04 hatte ich eine mahnung im briefkasten und zu den 49 euro kamen diesmal noch 5 euro gebühren dazu(und das schon bei der ersten mahnung). komisch ist aber auch das die tel. nr. eine hamburger nummer ist das postfach in münchen ist, und das konto wmeiner meinung nach eine dänische bank ist(dansk bank).
komisch ist nur das bei der nummer nie einer abhebt, oder nach fünf mal freizeichen aufeinmal besetz ist.
unter der faxnummer springt kein faxgerät an, und die email adresse gibt es auch nich!!!
was kann man machen???
abwarten??? :argue:


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Seppel schrieb:
			
		

> ...was kann man machen???
> abwarten???


Genau, nicht mehr und nicht weniger - Du hast Deinen Anteil mit dem Widerspruch getan. Von weiteren Anrufversuchen ist abzusehen, schade um die Zeit und, falls es klappt, auch das Geld dafür!


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

*HFM*

habe ja auch schon mal vor nen 1/2 jahr eine rechnung von STT bekommen.
auch sone scheinfirma.
brief aus dänemark, postfach in deutschland und ne 0900 nr.
habe auch wiederspruch eingelegt haben mich dann auch in ruhe gelassen.
die versuchens auch nur, wenn einer bezahlt ist gut wenn nicht dann nicht.
ich denke mal das schreiben von Persolvo Inkasso soll nur
die leute einchütern, das sie entlich bezahlen.

Fusl schrieb

Rechnung- 
1.Mahnung- 
2.Mahnung- 
vielleicht noch 3.Mahnung- 
Brief von Persolvo Inkasso- 
RUHE! 
 :evil:


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2004)

Mehr als das 2. Mahnschreiben hat bislang noch niemand erhalten. Von einem Mahnbescheid war in dem Zusammenhang auch noch nie die Rede, geschweige denn von einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung.

Seppel, Du hast hoffentlich Recht - die versuchen es anscheinend nur. Allerdings ist STT keine Scheinfirma.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

*HFM*

hat bis jetzt noch keiner mehr als zwei mahnungen bekommen,
und ist denn nach der zweiten endlich ruhe!!??
das wäre schön!!!  
hat schon mal jemand bei denic.de geschaut wem die hompage  
hfm-service.de gehört???
weil wenn es die email adresse [email protected] nicht gibt, dann macht mich das schon stutzig!!!


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Seppel schrieb:
			
		

> hat schon mal jemand bei denic.de geschaut wem die hompage
> hfm-service.de gehört???


gibt es : http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=0|
und hfm-service.de
eingeben , dann wird die Domaininhaberin angezeigt 

tf


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2004)

@ alle Freizeitdetektive

...die Domainbeantragung hatte für die Denic alle erforderlichen Angaben und die Postzustellung über die Briefkastenadresse in der Dammtorstr. erfolgt auch reibungslos gen Dänemark.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

Oh wie schade, nach Dänemark, diese Südseeinsel ohne Polizei und Rechtssystem. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass unsere exekutiven Rechtsvertreter Wege finden werden in dieses ferne Land - und wenn sie einen Bindfaden ans nächste Schreiben Richtung DT-Straße binden


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

Bei aller Ironie: Das meine ich schon ernst... Die werden die schon kriegen und es müsste auch genügend Beweise geben. Ich bin da optimistisch!
cj


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

*HFM*

genug beweise haben wir würde ich sagen!!!
wir haben alle eine rechnung bekommen haben aber nie irgend welche leistungen in anspruch genommen.
wenn die sogar bei leuten anrufen und sagen das sie zu viel gebühren berechnet haben, und die adresse haben wollen das sie einen verrechnungs check schicken können. und dann aber anstatt eines checks eine rechnung schicken. ist in meinen augen echt schon betrug!!! :x 
würde mich mal interessieren was bei stl seiner anzeige bei der polizei rausgekommen ist.
habe ja auch schon an eine anzeige gedacht, könnte man ja auch mit mehren leuten zusammen machen.
weiss bloss nicht ob das geht weil wir denke ich mal alle aus anderen bundesländer kommen. 
aber da müsste das recht eigenlich rechtlichen dinge bundesweit gleich sein.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

*Allgemein*

habe mal ne frage.
habe ISDN FLAT, kann ich am computer die rufnummern übertragung ausschalten???


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

*HFM*

um noch mal auf denic.de und computerbetrug.de zurück zu kommen.
vielleicht sollte man sich einfach an diesen M. D. wenden, 
wenn die versuche über telefon, post,fax  und email sowieso zwecklos 
sind????
oder hat das schon jemand versucht???
habe aber auch leider keine telefon nr. gefunden zu der firma oder zu dieser person.

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2004)

@ Seppel

Was haben M.D. und STT miteinander zu tun? Kann es sein, dass hier mehrere, von einander völlig fremde Sachverhalte von Dir vermengt werden?


----------



## Fidul (18 April 2004)

Er meint nicht das MD aus M.  sondern den Admin-C der Hamburger.


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2004)

*RE*

oh
das war jetzt nicht mit absicht, dann hab ich mit verkuckt.
sorry 0


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Seppel
> 
> Was haben M.D. und STT miteinander zu tun? Kann es sein, dass hier mehrere, von einander völlig fremde Sachverhalte von Dir vermengt werden?


Schon seltsam, wie man für diese Initialen sensibilisiert wird. Sobald die auftauchen, stinkt´s...


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2004)

Stimmt - mit diesen Buchstaben ist der Spaß an der Freude vorbei.

@ Seppel - sorry für meine lange Leitung, bin halt Elektriker!   Aber der Admin-C kann getrost vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

*Re: HFM*

Hallo,

habe eben schon die Persolvo-Mahnung im Briefkasten. Ganz schlecht war bei HFM, dass sie auf meinen Widerspruch nicht reagiert haben. Mal abwarten, ob die sich auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahrenh einlassen. Chancen haben sie auf jedefalls keine. Man sollte sich jedoch überlegen, die Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten und die Leute für den Ärger und die Kosten zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen.




			
				Seppel schrieb:
			
		

> habe ja auch schon mal vor nen 1/2 jahr eine rechnung von STT bekommen.
> auch sone scheinfirma.
> brief aus dänemark, postfach in deutschland und ne 0900 nr.
> habe auch wiederspruch eingelegt haben mich dann auch in ruhe gelassen.
> ...


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abwarten, ob die sich auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahrenh einlassen.



dann wärst du bundesweit der Erste ....

tf


----------



## Fidul (19 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der Admin-C kann getrost vernachlässigt werden.


Naja, wenn der Briefkasten nicht verhaftet werden kann, ist vielleicht der Admin-C doch am dransten. Gerade bei einer so schön aufgemachten Seite könnte http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/41034 o.ä. zum Tragen kommen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

*Hfm*

sorry wenn ich mal ganz blöd frage, aber wer ist dieser Admin-C???


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2004)

Der Admin-C ist der Verantwortliche für eine Domain, also quasi der Betreiber. Er ist in der Regel auch der Rechteinhaber oder dessen Vertreter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Wer also zum Beispiel als Netzadmin bei der DENIC für sein Unternehmen eingetragen ist, braucht sich auch nach diesem Urteil keine Sorgen zu machen. Anders sieht es freilich bei denjenigen aus, die sich als "Strohmann" für halblegale Aktivitäten ausländischer Unternehmen oder nicht existierende Gesellschaften als Admin-C einer Domain eintragen lassen



Vielleicht passt hier ja auch die Aussage eines Münchner Rechtsanwalts...




			
				affiliate.de - Interview mit Freiherr v.G. schrieb:
			
		

> (Thema: Was bedeutet der Disclaimer, nützt es, sich von links zu distanzieren,...)
> 
> Frage: Das gleiche gilt sicher für Partnerprogramm-Links: "dort ist so etwas, ich verdiene daran, aber ich distanziere mich davon!"
> G***: Genau. Das funktioniert nicht.
> ...



Ist das seine private Auffassung oder ist das juristische "Mehrheitsauffassung"?

(Quelle:  affiliate, 2002 )


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

Hallo

Ich wurde auch schon diverse male (!) angerufen von HFM. Hab nun heute auch den d.exe dialer entdeckt.
Ich denke, ich bin zweima auf den Dialer reingefallen - habs aber diiirekt gemerkt (bringt natürlich nix).

Jedenfalls haben die mich diverse male angerufen und wollten unbedingt meine Adresse für die Rechnung zukommen zu lassen.
Hab denen gesagt, was ich von denen halte und die meinten dann, die würden das über die Telekomrechnung abrechnen lassen und das würde so ca. 75 Euro kosten.

Krieg ich jetz keine Rechnung un muss den Scheiss über die Telekom bezahlen ? Das wär ja scheisse, weil dann wieder ans Geld zu kommen ist wohl nicht so einfach !?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr was dazu schreiben könntet 

Nacht Leute ...


----------



## Antidialer (20 April 2004)

Lass dich nicht verarschen, die Telekom oder wer auch immer dein Anbieter ist, hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2004)

DaGrind schrieb:
			
		

> ... die würden das über die Telekomrechnung abrechnen lassen und das würde so ca. 75 Euro kosten...



Da schließe ich mich unbedingt dem Antidialer an - völliger Schwachfug!


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Ist doch sowieso ungültig*

Eigentlich hat sich diese Dialergeschichte doch erledigt. Mit Meldung vom 2.3.04 der RegTP 
http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/start/fs_03.html 
(4. Absatz) ist doch seit dem 14.12.03 für Dialer ausschließlich die Rufnummerngasse 0900-9... zulässig. Das hesißt doch im Umkehrschluss, dass die Einwahl mittels Dialers über eine andere Rufnummer nicht zulässig ist und damit auch eine Rechnungsstellung. 
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2004)

*Re: Ist doch sowieso ungültig*



			
				Klaus2 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Nicht ganz falsch aber unvollständig, lies diesen  den Thread mal von vorne bis
 hinten durch und auch den HAS Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655

 dann wirst du sehen, daß es so simpel nicht ist....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

*STT*

Hat eigentlich in jüngster Vergangenheit jemand eine Rechnung von der STT Dänemark bekommen?
Zur Erinnerung: das war die 0800 Dialer-Geschichte. Scheinbar sind die nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2004)

*Re: STT*



			
				Klaus2 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Scheinbar sind die nicht mehr aktiv.


  
Von wegen - sondern sehr aktiv! Die Sache mit der HFM ist deren neueste Geschäftsidee. Die Rechungen kommen jetzt in deren Auftrag aus Hamburg, von der _D SMS GmbH_.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

*hfm*

Hi,

auch ich habe mir diesen Dialer eingefangen und eine Rechnung von HFM bekommen. Habe diesen Thread komplett gelesen, und bin mir eigentlich sicher, Widerspruch einzulegen. Eine Sache macht mich allerdings nervös: Seit ungefähr dem Zeitpunkt, an dem sich der Dialer unbemerkt eingewählt hat, spinnt mein Internet Explorer etwas. Wenn ich surfe, aber auch wenn ich ihn manchmal offline starte, erscheint eine Site als Startseite oder als Pop-Up, die „Where you want to surf today“ heisst. Offline wird mkMSITStore:C:\WINDOWS\start.chm::/start.html
in der Browserzeile angezeigt, online ist h**p://www.master-search.com/top/search.php angegeben. Meine Frage ist nun, ob diese Seite vielleicht irgendwas mit dem Dailer zu tun hat, und irgendeinem dänischen Server glauben lässt, ich würde das angeblich von mir bestellte Abonnement nutzen. Ist das möglich?
Falls ja, was würdet ihr mir raten?

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch schon überlegt habe, den Scheiss einfach zu bezahlen, um dann Ruhe zu haben. Allerdings habe ich dann wieder die Befürchtung, demnächst weitere Rechnungen ins Haus zu kriegen –die werden vielleicht denken, wenn ich schon einmal für irgendwas zahle, wo ich nie zugestimmt habe, werde ich das dann vielleicht ja auch öfter machen. Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## virenscanner (24 April 2004)

> Wenn ich surfe, aber auch wenn ich ihn manchmal offline starte, erscheint eine Site als Startseite oder als Pop-Up, die „Where you want to surf today“ heisst. Offline wird mkMSITStore:C:\WINDOWS\start.chm::/start.html


Lade Dir mal HiJackThis
und poste das LOG.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

Hier das posting (Nummern von mir rausgenommen)

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = mkMSITStore:C:\WINDOWS\start.chm::/start.html
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {_Nummern_} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\WINDOWS\System32\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSUSBRG] C:\WINDOWS\sisUSBrg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ashMaiSv] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashmaisv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: VPN Client.lnk = ?
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{(_Nummern_)}: NameServer = (_Nummern_)

Danke nochmal.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

Es scheint so zu sein, das noch mehr Leute mit dem Problem kämpfen : Auch ich ahbe heute eine Rechnung für irgendeine Pseudoleistung bekommne, dummerweise lässt sich meine History nicht eine Woche zurück verfolgen um zu sehen, auf welcher Site ich angeblich irgendwelche Leistungsvereinbarungen eingagangen haben soll. Da es Euch genauso geht : Gibt es denn keine Rechtsanwalt oder Juristen, der eventuell auch betroffen ist und ggf. so eine Art Sammelklage vorbereiten kann ? 
Macht es Sinn, sich eine (gebührenpflichtigen?) Einzelnachweis über HFM zu besorgen mit der angeblich besuchten gebührenpflichtigen Site ?
Und woher haben die [...edited...] überhaupt die vollständige Rechnungsadresse ?

_Nana,...soll man sowas schreiben? Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen. Dino_


----------



## Dino (25 April 2004)

Recht viel Lesestoff inzwischen in diesem Thread - zugegeben. Aber die Antworten auf Deine Fragen findest Du hier sicher beim Durchlesen.

Nur soviel: Die Rechnungsadresse? Stehst Du im Telefonbuch? Oder hattest Du oder jemand in Deinem häuslichen Umfeld in den letzten Tagen einen Anruf, bei dem wegen eines unzustellbaren Päckchens nach der Adresse gefragt wurde?  :gruebel:


----------



## virenscanner (25 April 2004)

> R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = mkMSITStore:C:\WINDOWS\start.chm::/start.html


Obiges fixen.
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSUSBRG] C:\WINDOWS\sisUSBrg.exe 
Was ist das???


----------



## Dino (25 April 2004)

Möglicherweise ganz schlicht ein Treiber für SIS...

Planet3dnow.de

Ist aber schon erstaunlich, wieviele Suchergebnisse Google bei diesem Dateinamen als Suchbegriff auswirft, die Malware-Probleme zum Thema haben.


----------



## virenscanner (25 April 2004)

> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe


Hier soltle man mal kurz die Eigenschaften der Datei C:\windows\winlogon.exe überprüfen, ob diese Datei wirklich von MicroSoft stammt. Wenn nicht, dann *fixen*.


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

Sorry Dino, 0 
das (...edited...) ist mir in der Wut so heraus gerutscht.
Da die Diskussion schon ziemlich Umfang angenommen hat ist es nicht so einfach, in 25 Sites nach passenden Beiträgen, bzw. Antworten zu suchen.
Wie geht das weiter ? Muss man zahlen ? Kann man (Soll/Muss man) Einspruch erheben ? Hat man wirklich durch einen bloßen Klick auf einen Werbebanner einen Vertrag abgeschlossen ( siehe Rückseite der Rechnung, Vertragsbedingungen, Punkt 3 : (Zitat: "Der Vertrag mit dem Kunden kommt regelmäßig durch schriftliche, mündliche oder elektronische Angebote des Kunden   die HFM ausdrücklich oder durch Erbrbingen von Leistungen annimmt oder durch Abruf einer Leistung von HFM per HFM durch den Kunden zustande"). Das heißt doch, dass der "vermeindliche Kunde" auch willentlich aktiv tätig geworden sein muss und nicht unbewusst durch einen Mausklick (hat der überhaupt in der von HFM behaupteten Form stattgefunden ?) angeblich eine Willenserklärung abgegeben hat ?


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*HFM*

Bei mir war es keine werbung oder so, sonder da hat sich auf einmal eine werbung oder sowas aufgebaut und schwups anstatt des übertragungsraten logo (taskleiste)  ein anderes logo (so ein kleines herzchen).
habe dann ganz schnell reset gedrückt.
war aber leider zu spät. und das gleiche war auch bei STT auch.
und unter C\: habe ich dann die datei gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

sorry
ich meinte natürlich das es keine Internetseite war!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*HFM GMBH*

Leute Ihr wisst nicht wie froh ich bin das ich nicht der einzige bin, der solch eine unverschämte Rechnung erhalten hat!!! 

Ich werd es jetzt auch wie folgt machen: 1. Widerspruch einlegen 2. Abwarten, abwarten, abwarten

Kann mir jemand sagen wie und wo ich Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung von HFM einlegen kann???


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2004)

*Re: HFM GMBH*



			
				Babo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie und wo ich Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung von HFM einlegen kann???


An die auf der Rechung angegebenen Absenderadresse. Wenngleich es sich "nur" um ein Postfach handelt, das irgendwo in Deutschland eröffnet wurde und mit einer Weiterleitung irgendwo anders hin belegt ist, so hast Du mit dem Beleg für ein Einschreiben den Nachweis, Deine Schuldigkeit getan zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*HFM*

hallo zusammen habe mal wieder ein schreiben von unseren freunden
bekommem.
hier ein kleiner einblick

"Hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir von der Firma  M.D.I.S.L. Sevilla, beauftragt worden
sind deren Forderungen aus dem üblichen Geschäftsverkehr mit ihren Kunden einzuziehen.
Wie sind deshalb nicht für den Inhalt der angebotenen Dienstleistungen verantwortlich und
Können auch zu den möglicherweise bestehenden Rechtsbeziehungen keine Stellung nehmen.
Zur Vermeidung unnötiger Kosten weisen wir jedoch aus angegebenen Anlass daraufhin, das sich aus dem Internetauftritt unseres Auftraggebers zweifelsfrei die Konditionen ihrer
Dienstleistungen ergeben. U.s.w."

zudem klagen sie mir jetzt mit einem Inkasso Unternehmen.
da fällt mir ja nen Ei aus der Pfanne :evil: 

hat nun einer von euch schon das Inkasso Unternehmen vor der Tür gehabt, oder weningstens den nächsten schritt erlebt?????

Wichtig!!! Die Anschrift hat sich geändert!!! für die noch die Münchner Adresse haben
HFM GmbH, Postfach 302064, 20307 Hamburg


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*Digital Web Media Limited*

Hallo !

ich bekomme ständig Rechnung und Mahnungen von sogenannte Firm a Hanseatische Rechnungssystem bwz. Firma Digital Web Media Limited, trort ich mich weder registriet noch um ihre Leistungen gebeten habe.
Ich habe an die HRS ein Einschreiben geschickt und sie mit Anzeige bedroht, trotzdem schickten sie mir eine 2. Mahnung, adressiert von Digital Web Media Limited.
Deshalb bitte ich euch um Rat und Hilfe.
Vielen Dank für eures schnelles Reagieren.


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2004)

*Re: Digital Web Media Limited*



			
				Memo schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb bitte ich euch um Rat und Hilfe.



siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4915

tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

*HFM, Hamburger Forderungs-Management*

Hi Leute!
Vor einigen Tagen flatterte bei uns eine ominöse Rechnung der Firma HFM ins Haus, in der zur Zahlung von 49,- € Monatsbetrag über eine NICHT angegebene Dienstleistung aufgerufen wurde. Das ominöse daran ist, dass diese Rechnung an meine Mutter addressiert war, obwohl bei der Telekom AG  unserem Provider mein Vater als Kunde angegeben ist. Nur auf dem PC, den mein Vater für meine Mutter eingerichtet hat, war ihr Name als Benutzer angegeben. In meinen Augen muss also der Dialer die Daten des PCs, auf dem er sich in meinen Augen unrechtmäßig selbst installiert hat, ausgelesen haben, und an der Anbieter übermittelt haben. Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das doch in jeder Weise illegal und ein Verstoß gegen §236 a StGB, sowie ein Verstoß gegen das Telekommunikationsgesetz, oder?
Was ratet ihr mihr, wie wir uns Verhalten sollen? Die Zahlung schriftlich ablehnen? Für einen Betrag von 49,- € wollten wir es eigentlich nicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen. Obwohl die Firma darauf spekuliert, dass die "Kunden" eingeschüchtert sind und es selbst nicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen würden.

Es wäre freundlich, wenn ihr mir detailliert sagen könntet, wie ich vorgehen soll, am besten noch, wenn ihr mir die betreffenden Paragraphen im StGB sagen würdet. Ich glaube nämlich, wenn man denen gleich klar macht, dass man seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat und mit Gegenklage o.ä. droht, die es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.
Naja, wie gesagt, ich bitte um Hilfe

MFG Azrael


----------



## galdikas (3 Mai 2004)

Grete1968 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat man wirklich durch einen bloßen Klick auf einen Werbebanner einen Vertrag abgeschlossen ( siehe Rückseite der Rechnung, Vertragsbedingungen, Punkt 3 : (Zitat: "Der Vertrag mit dem Kunden kommt regelmäßig durch schriftliche, mündliche oder elektronische Angebote des Kunden   die HFM ausdrücklich oder durch Erbrbingen von Leistungen annimmt oder durch Abruf einer Leistung von HFM per HFM durch den Kunden zustande").



"Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die .... Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden .... *rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Bestellung klar und verständlich* mitzuteilen, .... die einzelnen technischen Schritte, die zu einem Vertragsschluss führen."

§ 312e BGB,
Artikel 241 der Rechtsverordnung im BGB-Einführungsgesetz,
§ 3 BGB-Informationsverordnung



> Das heißt doch, dass der "vermeindliche Kunde" auch willentlich aktiv tätig geworden sein muss und nicht unbewusst durch einen Mausklick (hat der überhaupt in der von HFM behaupteten Form stattgefunden ?) angeblich eine Willenserklärung abgegeben hat ?



Enttäuschenderweise glaubte der BGH nicht darüber entscheiden zu müssen, ob in einem derartigen Fall erst gar kein Vertrag geschlossen worden sei, oder ob der Überrumpelte Anschlußinhaber "nur" ein Recht zur Anfechtung seiner vertragsschließenden Willenserklärung (wg. Irrtums und/oder arglistiger Täuschung) habe (welches nur innerhalb der Anfechtungsfrist, und nur durch Erklärung gegenüber dem "richtigen" Anfechtungsgegner ausgeübt werden könne):

" .... bedarf es keiner Entscheidung, ob eine vertragliche Beziehung zwischen der [Mutter eines 16-jährigen Sohnes, von dessen PC aus eine unbemerkte Dialer-Verbindung aufgebaut wurde] und dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter(!) ausscheidet, weil es bei der Herstellung der Verbindungen zu dem Dienst am Erklärungsbewußtsein des Sohnes der Beklagten fehlte (...), oder ob eine mögliche Willenserklärung des Anschlußnutzers wegen Inhaltsirrtums oder arglistiger Täuschung anfechtbar ist und ob hier eine Anfechtungserklärung dem richtigen Anfechtungsgegner gegenüber abgegeben worden ist."

BGH, Urteil vom 3. März 2004, Az. III ZR 96/03
Keine Mehrwertvergütungspflicht bei heimlicher Einwahlprogramm-Installation

Bei einem einfachen Werbebanner-Klick ohne vorherige Vertragsschluß-Information dürfte ein Vertragsschluß daran scheitern, daß der Diensteanbieter vor dem Hintergrund seiner Informationspflichtverletzung sich nicht darauf berufen können wird, in derr bei ihm eingehenden Mitteilung über den erfolgten "Klick"-Vorgang nach Treu und Glauben eine "willensmängelfreie, auf die Schließung eines Vertrags gerichtete Willenserklärung" erblicken zu dürfen.

gal.


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM, Hamburger Forderungs-Management*



			
				Azrael schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das doch in jeder Weise illegal und ein Verstoß gegen §236 a StGB, sowie ein Verstoß gegen das Telekommunikationsgesetz, oder?
> 
> Was ratet ihr mihr, wie wir uns Verhalten sollen? Die Zahlung schriftlich ablehnen? Für einen Betrag von 49,- € wollten wir es eigentlich nicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen. Obwohl die Firma darauf spekuliert, dass die "Kunden" eingeschüchtert sind und es selbst nicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen würden.
> 
> Es wäre freundlich, wenn ihr mir detailliert sagen könntet, wie ich vorgehen soll, am besten noch, wenn ihr mir die betreffenden Paragraphen im StGB sagen würdet. Ich glaube nämlich, wenn man denen gleich klar macht, dass man seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat und mit Gegenklage o.ä. droht, die es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.



1.
Hier findet keine "detaillierte" Handlungsanleitung statt, da solcherart Rechtsberatung darstellt und einem Forum als solchem nicht gestattet ist. So etwas erhälts du nur von Anwälten und/oder Verbraucherzentralen.

2.
StGB - Betrug - illegales Handeln
Worte aus dem Bereich des Strafrechts. Der Staat sanktioniert Handeln, welches gegen die Grundwerte unseres Zusammenlebens verstoßen, z.B. Betrug etc. Staatsanwalt klagt an, Gericht verurteilt.
Du musst hierfür nur Anzeige bei Polizei stellen - und die StGB-Paragrafen musst du nicht nennen, die finden sie selbst heraus. Die brauchen von dir nur Sachverhalt und Beweismittel.

3.
Forderung - Zahlung - Gegenklage
Worte aus dem Bereich des Zivilrechts. Bürger behauptet gegen anderen Bürger einen Anspruch, z.B. TK-Firma gegen User oder User (feststellend), dass eben nicht.
Hier wirft einer der Parteien den ersten Stein. Ob dies vorliegend die Gegenseite ist, bleibt abzuwarten - es gibt noch keinen hier bekannten Präzedenzfall.
Zur eigenen Vorgehensweise im Zivilrecht - Forum lesen. Infos findest du hier genug. Suchoption und "HFM" ist ein nutzbarer Einstieg.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

Hi Leute!
Ich habe gestern auch eine Rechnung von HFM bekommen, bin mir aber zu 100% sicher das ich keine "kostenpflichtige Erotikseite" besucht hab. Komisch ist auch, dass die Anschlussnummer auf der HFM-Rechnung auf unserer Telefonrechnung als gewählte nummer stand! Es hat diese nummer aber keiner angerufen! Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Soll ich es einfaach Links liegen lassen und garnicht beachten oder den betrag bezahlen? Gibt es schon positive ergebnisse von einigen Betroffenen! 
Bitte helft mir!!


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				flo112233 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Soll ich es einfaach Links liegen lassen und garnicht beachten oder den betrag bezahlen?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

Hallo Leute,

hiermit möchte ich neu anmelden im Kreis der HFM-Geschädigten.
Ich habe die besagte Rechnung ebenfalls erhalten, und zwar letzte Woche Donnerstag, 13.5.04. Ich habe sofort von meinem 14-tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht und den angeblichen Vertrag widerufen. Die Rechnung habe ich im Original an HFM zurückgeschickt und um Stornierung gebeten. Außerdem habe ich mit einer Starfanzeige gedroht. Damit war der Fisch - natürlich! - noch nicht gegessen. Heute erhielt ich ein neues Schreiben von HFM, in dem auch mir gedroht wird, und zwar mit der Beauftragung eines Inkassounternehmens (.......!).
Wie gut, dass ich zur Zeit sowieso einen Anwalt beschäftige (in einer anderen Angelegenheit). Dem werde ich den ganzen Vorgang am Dienstag übergeben. Außerdem werde ich mich noch an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden.
"Wer sich nicht wehrt, lebt verkehrt!"
Wie wär's, wenn wir Geschädigten uns zu einer Sammelklage gegen HFM zusammenschließen würden?
So viel für heute: Gruß
Frank

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf mod _


----------



## technofreak (22 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				in-frared schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's, wenn wir Geschädigten uns zu einer Sammelklage
> gegen HFM zusammenschließen würden?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

(ich hab das Zählen aufgegeben......)


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*HFM*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Habe letzte Woche auch eine Rechunung von HFM über 49 € für eine "Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung" erhalten. 
Was muss ich jetzt tun???
Ist es notwendig einen "Einspruck" einzulegen ??? 
Wenn ja ist das auch via E-Mail möglich ( weil in einem Kommentar steht, dass diese E-Mail-Adresse von HFM nicht exestiert ) 

Oder ist es sinnvoll einfach nur abzuwarten ???

Über Tipps und Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar !!
 MfG
    Andi


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juni 2004)

Hi Boarder, 

Lies bitte von Hier  an alles mal durch. da werden deine Fragen alle beantwortet. Wenn dann noch was offen bleibt, sind wir immer noch für Fragen da.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*HFM*

mich hat es heute auch mit einer Rechnung von 49€ getroffen, nachdem ich eure Beiträge gelesen habe, mache ich mal gar nichts....
danke und gruss


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

*cyberservices*

Hallo!

Es gibt NUR EINE LÖSUNG:
Anzeige erstatten!

Deis habe ich vor ca. 1 Jahr auch bei der Polizei in Wels/Österreich getan und darauf verwiesen, dass sich auch schon das LKA Hamburg mit der -Firma Cyberservice als auch mit Persolvo befasst hat.
Ich erfuhr noch am gleichen Tag, dass die Polizei in Wels meine Anzeige an das Bundeskriminalamt nach Wien weiterleitete und schliesslich über Interpol auch an das LKA Hamburg weitergeleitet wurde. Dies ging recht rasch, innerhalb weniger Stunden.

Seitdem werde ich weder von Persolvo noch von Cyberservices mehr belästigt.

Hab denen gezeigt, dass ich mich nicht einschüchtern lasse!

Habe Anzeige aufgrund von "Internetbetrug" gemacht, da Cybers. bei meinem Konto auch Beträge abgebucht hat. Meine Bank hat sie Abbuchungen von deren Konten blockiert und die Beträge zurückbuchen lassen.

ALSO GETRAUT EUCH RIHIG UND ZEIGT DIESE GESCHÄFTSLEUTE AN! Nur so hören all die Drohbriefe auf!

Ich habe seit mittlerweile 1 Jahr meine Ruhe!


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2005)

*Re: cyberservices*



			
				klausauswels schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich erfuhr noch am gleichen Tag, dass die Polizei in Wels meine Anzeige an das Bundeskriminalamt nach Wien weiterleitete und schliesslich über Interpol auch an das LKA Hamburg weitergeleitet wurde. Dies ging recht rasch, innerhalb weniger Stunden.


Hi Klaus,
toll, dass Du so eine prima Meinung von den österr. Behörden hast. Allerdings scheint mir die Darstellung doch etwas gewagt und es fehlt mir allein der Glaube daran. Strafrechtsangelegenheiten (insbesondere bei einem so geringen Wert) laufen ganz andere Wege und die brauchen mehr als ein paar Stunden. Was auch immer Dir irgend jemand verklickert hat - jetzt habt Ihr beide Eure Ruhe. Allerdings glaube ich eher, dass Du von den Hamburgern nichts mehr gehört hattest, da Du im Ausland bist.


----------

